
Ask HN: Who Is Hiring? (November 2012) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Also see: "Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?" http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4727254
======
avar
Amsterdam, The Netherlands. H1B[1]

Booking.com is always on the lookout for good developers, team leads, DBA's
and sysadmins on-site in the center of Amsterdam. I'm a developer there
working on infrastructure tasks and relocated there just over two years ago
and have been very happy with it.

We're currently looking to fill 25 developer positions (which matches our
growth curve), and are also looking for senior team leads.

We have people from all over the world relocating to work with us and are very
well set up to handle relocation and visa issues, most of the people working
in IT are expats so we've got a lot of experience with bringing people in. All
our internal communication is done in English so there's no need to learn
Dutch.

We use Perl for almost everything with a MySQL backend and Git for
development. We get our changes out really fast, it's rare for your code not
to be on our live systems within hours of you pushing it. We're also very open
to open sourcing code that doesn't contain any business logic, I've personally
been involved in open sourcing a few of our internal tools, including
<https://github.com/git-deploy> and a few CPAN modules.

I'd be happy to answer any questions at avarab@gmail.com and/or forward your
resume, You can also apply directly at <http://booking.com/jobs> if you'd
prefer.

1\. Well, not H1B, but we'll take care of the Dutch equivalent. If you are not
from the EU we will apply for a work & residence permit for you and your
family if needed.

------
frisco
Transcriptic: Core Developer

Menlo Park, CA

Transcriptic is the "Amazon Web Services" for life sciences. Rather than carry
out wet-lab experiments by hand, researchers can code up (or visually
configure) their experimental protocols and then run them in Transcriptic's
central, highly automated 'biocenter' in an on-demand way. Customers have no
upfront capital costs and pay for only what they use. Life science research
today is incredibly slow, error-prone, monotonous, and expensive with
researchers spending many hours a day every day just moving small volumes of
liquids from one place to another. We're building a long-term company to
completely change the way life science research and development is done.

We're looking for highly talented full-stack web developers as well as
combined background EE/CS engineers for automation integration and
development. Experience reverse engineering USB based protocols is a plus.

We're a very small startup (you'd be #5), but well funded and have customers.
You'd be able to work on interesting science and hard technology in a really
small, all technical team with lots of freedom and resources.

A biology background is preferred but not strictly necessary for outstanding
people. The codebase is mostly Ruby and Scala, with some Python.

max at transcriptic.com

<https://www.transcriptic.com/>

------
jamieiles
Cambridge, MA or REMOTE. Full-time.

The Ksplice group at Oracle

Does writing Python clones of your favorite childhood computer games sound
like a fun weekend project? Would you hack on an old-school graphics demo that
fits into a DOS MBR in your free time? Have you ever told a joke whose punch
line was a git command? If that sounds like you, we want to hear from you!

We are a small, tight-knit team of 12 women and men excited to work on
technology that most people will tell you is impossible: updating an operating
system kernel while it is running. Our product, Ksplice Uptrack, is a
subscription service for Linux that provides completely non-disruptive,
rebootless kernel updates. (You can read more about the underlying technology
at <http://www.ksplice.com/paper>)

We're looking for a systems engineer with strong Python experience: Help us
bring the Ksplice Uptrack client to new Linux distribution releases, improve
our server infrastructure, and develop and extend our REST API and Django-
based web interface.

If this technology excites you, let's talk! Feel free to direct questions to
me at jamie.iles@oracle.com or to jobs@ksplice.com. Oracle is an equal
opportunity employer.

------
JshWright
Silent Circle - Washington DC - Remote considered

<https://silentcircle.com>

We're looking to fill several positions; hoping to find folks with experience
in:

    
    
      * Web UI/UX
      * Web development (our stack is mostly Python)
      * Systems administration (mostly Debian, some FreeBSD)
      * Network engineering (Juniper)
      * Network and Systems Security
      * Distributed storage
      * VoIP
      * Android/iOS development
    

Do something cool that isn't on the list? Drop us a line anyway. Resumes,
portfolios, GitHub profiles, etc all welcome.

jobs@silentcircle.com

If you'd prefer to send encrypted email, you can reach me here:
josh@silentcircle.com

Pub key available here: <https://silentcircle.com/keys/josh.asc>

------
twakefield
Mailgun - San Francisco, Full Time, Local (relocation provided).

Position: Developer Evangelism at Mailgun

We are looking for someone that:

\- Has a technical background and wants to make the world a better place for
other developers.

\- Likes to build things and enjoys experimenting with different languages.

\- Can write engaging content about technical topics.

\- Enjoys attending meetups/hackathons/conferences and discussing hard
problems with other smart people.

\- Likes traveling.

We offer:

\- A small agile team (Mailgun) with the backing and security of a public
company (Rackspace)

\- Competitive salary and benefits.

\- Relocation to San Francisco, CA

\- A job who's main role is to build cool stuff with Mailgun and show it off
to the world.

\- The self-fulfillment of knowing you were essential to the success of
Mailgun and all of the fame and fortune that goes along with it :)

About Mailgun:

\- YC W2011 company, acquired by by Rackspace in Aug 2012.

\- Located in San Francisco (Folsom and 2nd).

~~~
twakefield
forgot to provide email address if interested: jobs@mailgun.net

------
bryanh
Mountain View, or Remote (full-time)

We're Zapier: we make tools around integrating APIs, and we make them for
everyone, not just technical people. We just announced a $1mm+ funding round
and are looking for anyone comfortable with the full stack, though
specialization is cool as well. No formal requirements, except that you have a
history of hacking and getting sh*t done.

We have an increasingly varied tech stack and are using Python,
Coffeescript/SASS, Backbone, RabbitMQ, Elastic Search, Redis, Node.js, and
much much more. The right tool is the right tool, new tech doesn't scare us.

We have to solve some interesting problems, for example, every API has
different rate limit, so how do you schedule jobs that keep us under the
limit, both globally and per-user? We also believe in the power of open
source, we've released two OS Django apps already, we'd hope you would want to
do the same.

Also, customers love us and we're making money.

If you want to chat, just contact us at founders@zapier.com (no recruiters
please).

------
azylman
San Francisco, CA - Full Time

I work for Clever, a YCS12 company. It's quite honestly the best job I've ever
had. Every day I get to solve fun and interesting problems in a market
(education) where I can actually tell people that I'm trying to make the world
better.

This is copy+pasted from our jobs page (<https://getclever.com/about/jobs>):

## Things we're looking for:

Experience with consuming and/or creating RESTful Hypermedia APIs

Comfort with a variety of languages (we use the best tool for the job,
everything from Node.js to bash scripts)

Devops experience scaling up systems including AWS and MongoDB

Ability to quickly pick up new technology and apply it effectively

## What Clever offers:

A chance to revolutionize education

Competitive salary and significant equity stake in well-funded company

Flat and close-knit engineering team with lots of peer code review and pair
programming

Great benefits - healthcare, dental, unlimited Amazon budget, beautiful
office, etc

To apply, email jobs+engineer@getclever.com

------
mattlong
Crocodoc

San Francisco, CA | Full time | Full-stack Engineer

## Description

We're looking for a full-stack web engineer who can contribute to all aspects
of Crocodoc: front-end development, server-side improvements, ops and systems
tasks, and everything in between. Does your experience mostly fall into one or
two of those categories? Not a problem, as long as you're eager to get your
hands dirty outside of your comfort zone.

Since you'll be joining a small technical team, you'll take the lead on core
projects from day one and often work independently. We're nimble and push code
almost every day, but because our product reaches tens of millions of users,
everything must be bulletproof.

## Skills and Qualifications

\- Ability to embrace the energy and drive of a close-knit start-up team.

\- Self-starter with the creativity and initiative to brainstorm, propose, and
dive into implementing solutions.

\- Strong command of Python and up-to-date knowledge of its ecosystem. We love
Python and use it throughout our back-end.

\- Proficiency in JavaScript/HTML5/CSS3 and keen awareness of the state-of-
the-art in browser technology. Our HTML-based document viewer is the face of
Crocodoc, and we keep it polished.

\- Familiarity with distributed computing. We use Celery to coordinate dozens
of servers to process documents within a matter of seconds.

\- Comfortable working in (and improving) a Linux-based development and
deployment environment.

\- Understanding of cloud-based infrastructure and all the benefits and
drawbacks it provides. We're on Amazon AWS and dig its flexibility.

At Crocodoc, you'll be working with a savvy tech team that enjoys solving
tough problems and loves to learn and leverage new technologies when it makes
sense. If that sounds like your cup of tea, we'd love to hear from you. Please
contact us at jobs@crocodoc.com or visit <https://crocodoc.com/jobs/>.

~~~
rdamico
Here are a couple more open positions...

Crocodoc (YC W10)

San Francisco, CA | Full time | Director of Product

## Description

Crocodoc’s next-generation HTML5 document collaboration platform reaches tens
of millions of users, and our business is profitable and growing fast. Our
customers include Dropbox, LinkedIn, and Yammer, and we're funded by investors
including YC, SV Angel, 500 Startups, and top angels from Silicon Valley.

Right now we're inundated with sales inquiries from SMB customers who want to
embed documents within their web and mobile applications. We’re looking for a
multifaceted candidate to take charge of our SMB product and blow it out of
the water. This is a key leadership role with enormous growth potential.

## Responsibilities

\- Talk to LOTS of prospective customers (both product managers and
developers)

\- Develop our SMB product offering

\- Optimize our pricing plans and product tiers

\- Develop a scalable sales process and design a self-service experience

\- Develop user acquisition strategy (everything from inbound marketing to
direct sales)

\- Qualify leads, own our sales pipeline, and close lots of deals

TL;DR: you must be capable of growing our SMB product like crazy while wearing
many hats in the process.

## Qualifications

\- World-class ability to communicate with clients and develop customer
relationships

\- Experience with SaaS and/or B2B technology solutions

\- Basic technical experience (you’ve written a web app) required

\- Sales experience (you’ve closed deals before) strongly preferred

\- Startup experience (you can set own agenda and thrive in a fast-paced
environment) a plus

\- Product experience (you understand principles of UI and UX) a plus

\- Product marketing experience (you’ve been responsible for user acquisition)
a plus

This is a tremendous opportunity to own an entire product from soup to nuts.
If you think you'd be a great fit, please contact us at jobs@crocodoc.com or
visit <https://crocodoc.com/jobs/>.

------
spicyj
Khan Academy - Mountain View, CA - full-time and intern, designers and devs
We're a non-profit whose mission is to provide a world-class education to
anyone, anywhere. We're scaling quickly. Our students answer over 2 million
math problems per day (over 800mm total so far), all generated by our open
source exercise generation framework (<https://github.com/Khan/khan-
exercises>), and our videos (now from a variety of authors including Sal) have
been viewed over 200mm times. We're tracking all that data and using it to
customize each student's experience as well as building brand-new tools like
our new programming environment (<http://ejohn.org/blog/introducing-khan-
cs/>). We could use your help. Working for Khan Academy is one of the highest
educational impact positions you can imagine, and we've been called by Wired
one of the best places to work in Silicon Valley:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4157078>. We're hiring designers and all
types of devs -- mobile, frontend, backend, whatever you want to call
yourself. Big plans ahead. <http://www.khanacademy.org/careers>

------
kstenerud
San Francisco, CA (H1B welcome)

MindSnacks - <http://www.mindsnacks.com/>

We build wonderful educational games in San Francisco. If you are nice and
want to help us make splendid products, we'd love to hear from you.

Voted Educational App of the Year by Apple.

We're hiring in lots of areas! Here are a few:

\-------------------------------------------------------

* Backend engineer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/zmC1GW/Backend-Engi...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/zmC1GW/Backend-Engineer.html)

* Mobile engineer (Android, iOS, or Games) - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/5t4zzv/Mobile-Engin...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/5t4zzv/Mobile-Engineer.html)

* Generalist engineer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/cj0OWK/Generalist-E...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/cj0OWK/Generalist-Engineer.html)

* QA lead - <http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/0tGRiZ/QA-Lead.html>

* Games producer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/QkgdTJ/Producer.htm...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/QkgdTJ/Producer.html)

\-------------------------------------------------------

For more info, visit <http://www.mindsnacks.com/careers> or email us at
jobs@mindsnacks.com.

------
nestlabs
Nest

Palo Alto, CA --- Full Times & Paid Internships --- H1B OK, Relocation
Friendly, Full Benefits.

After spending almost a decade working for Steve Jobs, Tony Fadell, the iPod
Godfather, decided it was time to think of the home beyond a mere shelter.
Last year, Nest established the first corner stone of this vision by releasing
its first learning Thermostats; recently, Nest delivered again by introducing
the second version of the Thermostat, which was lauded by the New York Times
as “gorgeous, elegant, and very, very smart.” [1]

Video of our Thermostat: <http://goo.gl/nrM2l>

To deliver on the vision of bringing Apple-like discipline to home automation,
we are currently looking for motivated individuals with any of the following
skill sets:

-Mobile Developer: iOS or Android

-Frontend developers: our frontend stack is in Django, and we’re also using Amber.js, Backbone.js, and more.

-Backend Developers: our stack is in Scala, and we’re more than happy to teach you horizontal/vertical scaling.

-Algorithm & Machine Learning Experts: the thermostats provide tons of data we use to help people save energy.

-EE people in Networking, System Integration, Firmware...etc

We’re still a pretty small team but we’ve got big ambitions and are already
having a tangible impact (wait ‘til you see our energy saving numbers). If you
want to come change the world with us, please feel free to send us a note at
jose@nestlabs.com (or reply to this thread).

[1] <http://goo.gl/JHyo4>

~~~
eli_gottlieb
When you say paid internships, do you mean for next summer? Your company
sounds wonderfully exciting, but over here the Winter Semester just started
and I have yet to pin down whether I'll be expected to stay around for summer
here at grad school or what.

------
phillytom
Monetate - (Philly suburbs) Conshohocken, PA - No remote, but we will help you
with relocation.

Monetate helps internet marketers make their site more relevant. We turn data
in action on our clients' sites by doing real-time data analysis and DOM
modification to put the right experience in front of their users. We’re
looking for engineers who want to do highly visible work on great brands and
solve tough problems with great coworkers.

What we're looking for:

* Problem solvers who like to code - we take things apart, figure out how they work, then build software to solve our users' problems

* People who like to ship - we're focused on building and shipping great products - if you like to see your work in production quickly you'll see it here

* Open source - Google Closure, Python, Hadoop, Mahout, Solr and Lucene - we're open source across our stack

* People who like hard challenges - we have great problems across our products - data, UX, 3rd party JS, high volume / low latency APIs - we have no shortage of fun problems to work on

About us:

* Founded in 2008

* Market rate salaries

* Respect - it's our core value. We have a great team and we work well together. Our vacation policy is the same as Netflix (we don't have one). Our technical teams have full authority over (and responsibility for) the problems they work on.

* Funded by First Round and OpenView

We're looking for people not positions. We have people who have joined the
team with no background in our primary languages and people from non-
traditional backgrounds.

Check out our blog at <http://engineering.monetate.com/>

We've hired great people from HN in the past.

Feel free to email me with any questions or to apply - tjanofsky monetate com

------
lpolovets
Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in Palo
Alto, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Remote work is possible for exceptional candidates who are US citizens and
living in the US ('exceptional' meaning you are a great engineer and have lots
of machine learning/data extraction/NLP/etc. experience that is relevant to
what we do).

Factual's vision is to be an awesome and affordable data provider that enables
developers, startups, and big companies to focus on innovation instead of data
acquisition. We have a terrific team that is still fairly small and an
incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of Applied Semantics (which
was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has venture funding from
Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include Facebook, Yelp,
Foursquare, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. If you love data, Factual is the
place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and get things done, but
you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure, machine learning, NLP,
algorithm design, or Hadoop. Our LA office is our headquarters and our new
Palo Alto office is still small, so new hires would have a huge impact on the
culture there.

You can email me personally at leo@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite:

Palo Alto Software Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Data Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

------
snowmaker
Scribd - San Francisco, H1B, INTERN are welcome

Scribd (social publishing & eBooks, top 100 website, YC '06) is hiring
talented hackers and other technical people for a broad range of technologies.

We've hired THREE full-time people and several interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads, including one just last month ... it really works!!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (we recently switched to Coffeescript and are loving it)

* iOS

* Android

* Machine Learning / Data mining kinds of problems

* Back-end problems: scalability, web crawling, analytics

* DevOps and web infrastructure

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience.

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
(go-karts + a zipline!). We've got flexible hours, a very engineer-driven
company culture, and a really terrific team.

Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4 other YCombinator companies, more than
from any other startup. We think this says something about the kind of people
that we like to hire.

We're working on a giant new product launch now that we're really excited
about. If you're interested in eBooks, I'd love to tell you about it.

Generally we're looking for full-time and INTERN hires (junior year or older)
who want to move to SF. H1B and relocation are no problem. For DevOps and
back-end infrastructure roles, we also have a significant remote team and are
open to REMOTE candidates.

See more at scribd.com/jobs and feel free to email me directly: jared at
scribd.com

------
lelandr
Houston, TX - funded, Tech-focused startup looking for good talent. Full time
and INTERN positions available.

Work Environment: Work environment is fun and casual. We are a small startup
with adequate funding to do the market some damage. We are looking to build up
a team of great developers to make great products, focusing on doing software
right. All developers will be provided with whatever equipment necessary to
get the job done as efficiently as possible. With a small team you will be
able to take on very big projects and tasks that you can be proud of.
Employees' meals are paid for, and a gym membership is included for all
employees as a perk.

Looking for an ambitious, eager, gifted developer with extensive experience
and knowledge regarding modern web development, including client-side
technologies (ie, Javascript). We are working on a very large web application
that should be a lot of fun to build - and something that as a developer, you
yourself would use.

Compensation: As always, dependent upon experience - however our salary rates
are very competitive relative to the market.

Required Skills: \- C# \- ASP.NET \- Familiar with .NET Framework \- ASP.NET
MVC Framework \- Razor View Engine Syntax \- AJAX methodology \- SQL (we will
be using MS SQL) \- Javascript \- JQuery \- CSS \- HTML4+ \- DOM Manipulation
\- Object Oriented Design (polymorphism, inheritence, OOP design patterns,
etc.) \- HTTP

Helpful but NOT required Skills: \- C# 4.0 / 3.5 (dynamic objects & DLR,
anonymous methods (lambda syntax), etc) \- Lucene (or Lucene.Net) \- Database
Design (Index design, \- Knockout.js \- JQuery UI \- LESS/SASS (pre-compiled
CSS) \- Multithreaded / thread-safe programming \- IIS \- Distributed
Hashtables (ie, NoSQL implementations) \- ORM Design \- Security,
Cryptography, etc. \- Meta programming \- HTML5 specifications \- Local
Storage (browser storage) \- Third Party API Integration (ie, Facebook API,
LinkedIn API, Twitter API, etc.) \- Graphics Design (Photoshop, Indesign) \-
WCF Web Services \- SQL Server

Feel free to contact me at leland@tech.pro with inquiries.

Note: in addition to developers, we are also highly interested in any talented
designers as well.

------
nqureshi
GoCardless (YC S11); London; Ruby devs, Front-end devs

GoCardless is a London-based payments company that makes it simply for
merchants to collect money from their customers by linking bank accounts
directly to our systems. As a result, there are no credit card networks
involved in transactions - payments become much cheaper and more flexible.
We're a small but very technically-focussed company - even our sales/biz-dev
guys write ruby, python & php to a reasonable standard - and we try to find
tech-driven solutions to problems whenever possible. Developers are core to
the company's success, so we're working very hard on recruiting the best
people out there. The working environment is pretty flexible - while we work
hard, we don't really have fixed hours and people are encouraged to work from
home if it helps their productivity.

We're solving some really challenging technical problems across the whole
stack, including deep integration with legacy banking systems, which brings
its own set of challenges.

We're backed by Y Combinator, Accel Partners & Passion Capital, and we pay
competitive salaries + stock.

We're looking for a Ruby developer who can work in our office in central
London - for a full job spec, please see <https://gocardless.com/jobs>

Email tom@gocardless.com to apply. No recruiters, please!

------
achompas
Knewton (Union Square, NYC, full-time) is hiring for the following:

-> Software Engineer

-> Infrastructure Software Engineer

-> Data Scientist

-> Adaptive Instruction Analyst

<http://www.knewton.com/jobs/>

=====

Knewton is building the world's most powerful adaptive learning engine, with
the goal of making personalized and engaging education available to all.
Knewton has been recognized as a Technology Pioneer for 2011 by the World
Economic Forum in Davos and one of the top 25 best places to work by Crain’s
New York Business. This is an outstanding opportunity to work with and learn
from the world's best engineers and data scientists.

=====

On a personal note: working for us means you'll get free dinner, drinks,
coffee, the benefits you'd expect from a mature company (health/dental/vision,
group deals on gym memberships, 401(k)), and the great perks you'd expect from
a small company (our ping-pong tournament starts next week, our happy hours
start every Friday at 5:01pm, and our vacation policy is limitless).

We're also pretty flexible about getting work done. We all work remotely to
some degree (I work from Miami every other month, and we have devs in Hawaii
and Colorado), and those on our team who weren't impacted by Sandy are working
at coffee shops, libraries, and apartments across the five boroughs.

Feel free to ask me any questions @achompas on Twitter.

~~~
Jabbles
"our vacation policy is limitless"

I think policies like this would cause more tension and worry than they
relieve. Kind of like "pick your salary". Surely different people have
different expectations? Do Europeans take 5 weeks a year and Americans take 2?

I've never been employed under a policy like this and I'm genuinely curious as
to how well you think it's helping morale.

~~~
mahyarm
It basically means an undefined vacation policy. It's good for employers they
don't have to pay out stored up PTO days and they can keep whatever real soft
limit they want in their heads that they set culturally as the management.

You don't want to look like your taking too much time off and be abusing the
policy.

It is good although that sick days tend not to count for these limits.

~~~
achompas
_It's good for employers they don't have to pay out stored up PTO days and
they can keep whatever real soft limit they want in their heads that they set
culturally as the management._

It's also good for employees in that I don't have to haggle over PTO whenever
I want to take a vacation.

Haggling with your employer over time off is terrible. It's a poor experience
--I shouldn't lose 3 days off of Christmas vacation just because my butt
wasn't in my chair an additional 8 hours during the previous 11.5 months.

------
msisk6
Rackspace is hiring. I've been here a year in the Austin office working on new
cloud products and I have to say it's the best place I've ever worked. The
Rack is very family friendly with great benefits and lots of cool folks.

In my team we're looking for a Java dev or two for the Cloud DNS product, but
we have openings for all kinds of stuff building on OpenStack.

All the details here: <http://rackertalent.com>

------
mryan
Fashiolista - Amsterdam, NL. Python/Django developers, DevOps. Full time, on-
site in our office in the center of Amsterdam.

We are a funded startup looking for Python/Django developers and sysadmins
with AWS experience... or ideally someone who ticks both of these boxes. As
Fashiolista is growing rapidly, we are on the lookout for new team members who
can help us scale the site and keep up with our growth.

Although we are in the fashion industry, a love of fashion is not required. If
you love hacking open source applications and scaling high-traffic websites,
you'll fit right in. We encourage our team to work on open source projects
where possible, and attempt to open source many of the components we build
ourselves. We are looking for "T-shaped employees" (a la Valve) who can
contribute to a number of areas in the business.

Our stack consists of, among other things: \- Django \- Celery \- SOLR \-
Redis \- Memcached \- PostgreSQL \- AWS (with heavy use of CloudFormation)

More information is available on our jobs page
(<http://www.fashiolista.com/jobs>), you can also email me directly if you
would like to discuss the role futher (email in profile).

------
MattRogish
Funding Gates (NYC) - Full Time, local or remote (local preferred; relocation
provided). Ruby/Rails or JavaScript (Ember.js) experts.

We're a Series A funded (all private, no VC) b2b startup going live in a week.
Our mission is to keep small and medium sized companies ($100k to ~$25M rev)
in business by helping them get paid on time, every time.

We import their accounting data (invoices, customers) and give them timely
alerts, help them triage their receivables problems, use our own secret-sauce
to predict customer quality (can they pay on time, etc.), and a whole lot
more.

Our aim is to be an outsourced receivables management platform for every small
and medium sized business in America (international later, as the rules and
regs are a lot more complex - the product will work).

We're looking for amazing developers to work on our main product, a ruby-on-
rails JSON backend to an ember.js frontend. You should be a full-stack
generalist proficient in either Rails or JS. Developers at Funding Gates are
smart, humble, honest, friendly, optimistic, and caring, and we don't tolerate
working with jerks. We're not looking for rockstars, ninjas, or bros: we value
teamwork over heroics, collaboration over silos, and pragmatism over dogma.

We have a strong engineering/hacker culture, offer unlimited vacation and a
Results-Only Work Environment (<http://gorowe.com>). We are offering above-
average salary and for the right people, significant equity.

You can get more details at: <http://www.fundinggates.com/jobs/>

Contact me at rogish@fundinggates.com. I look forward to talking with you!

------
ladon86
ClassDojo

FULLTIME in SAN FRANCISCO, CA

ClassDojo is used by over 4mm teachers and students to manage behavior in the
classroom, using real time feedback and rewards that can also be shared with
parents. We're an edtech startup with $1.6mm in funding some of the biggest
names in the valley (Jeff Clavier, Ron Conway, General Catalyst, Mitch
Kapor...), and we're one of the fastest growing education companies of all
time. Paul Graham invested in us, but we didn't do YC.

We've built a product that makes a real difference and gets huge engagement
with millions of kids, and we're about to take it to the next level, hopefully
with you on board. If you're a strong hacker who wants to use JavaScript to
change the world, apply here:

    
    
      --------------------------  
    
    
      https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-classdojo/  
    
      --------------------------    
    

Or email jobs@classdojo.com. You can read about the work and environment here:
<http://www.classdojo.com/jobs>

We are looking for:

    
    
      * Full Stack Engineer  
    
    
      * Front-end Engineer    
    

If you think you're a good developer but don't fit into those buckets, get in
touch anyway.

------
fab1an
BERLIN - EyeQuant (<http://eyequant.com>) - we hire internationally and are
experienced in getting work permits for US-citizens in Germany.

* Lead Designer / Front-End Engineer: [http://berlinstartupjobs.com/design-ux/lead-designer-front-e...](http://berlinstartupjobs.com/design-ux/lead-designer-front-end-engineer-eyequant/)

* Python Engineer: [http://berlinstartupjobs.com/engineering/e-g-senior-python-d...](http://berlinstartupjobs.com/engineering/e-g-senior-python-developer-eyequant/)

EyeQuant is the world's first scalable neuromarketing web service that
instantly predicts where users will look on a screenshot or website. We help
companies and advertisers to optimize designs for dramatically higher
conversion rates and improved usability faster and more efficient than ever
before. Our customers include Google, Spotify, Groupon and some of the world’s
best conversion optimization agencies. And we’re just getting started. In
2013, we are going to release a product that you’ll want to tell your
grandchildren about. Hint: it’s not a photosharing app.

~~~
peterjmag
Just emailed you guys about the design position!

~~~
fab1an
Hey Peter - thanks! We'll be in touch soon!

------
dchudz
Kaggle, Developer (San Francisco, CA) <https://www.kaggle.com/careers/>

As a Kaggle developer, you'll be building the platform at the center of the
data science universe. You'll develop the infrastructure that enables Kaggle’s
wordwide network of data scientists to compete and tackle the world’s most
difficult predictive modeling problems. The tools you will develop go the
heart of Kaggle's mission and technology offerings.

On a typical day, you might:

* Write code for our back-end using the latest version of C#, ReSharper, ASP.NET MVC, and Azure. Front-end developers use tools like jQuery, knockout.js, and LESS. We place an emphasis on pragmatic problem solving, but are always adopting new technologies that help us get there faster.

* Develop and deploy on a daily basis with Git, and take ownership over features used by tens of thousands of data scientists.

* Help define both our engineering approaches, and overall company strategy and long-term priorities. Everyone at Kaggle is engaged in all parts of the business, and opinions are taken seriously.

* Work with a brilliant team of engineers and data scientists on the cutting edge of machine learning. Not all of us have a background in math or machine learning, but all of us get excited about it.

* Get whatever tools you need from our corporate Amazon account: no painful approval required.

* Work with the data science team to make competitions smooth and scalable.

* Build out key community functionality like user profiles, collaboration tools, or content engines.

* Integrate winning algorithms into Kaggle Engine, our RESTful prediction and scoring engine.

------
BraintreeR
Menlo Park, CA or Chicago, IL or San Francisco, CA

Braintree - FULL TIME Developers, Designers, Security Engineers, System
Engineers, Data Engineers

Braintree powers payments for innovative and high-growth mobile and online
businesses. We provide an easy-to-integrate API for developers while ensuring
the merchants’ end users have a frictionless and secure experience at
checkout. Our full-stack payments solution includes a payment gateway,
merchant account, recurring billing, and credit card storage.

Our team is talented, our practices are collaborative (pairing, agile), we
work on challenging problems (high availability, quality of service, scaling,
security), and our devs have 10% time to work on whatever they want.
Developers use and love our product. Although we mostly work with Ruby, we
also work with Python, Node.js, PHP, Java, .NET, Perl, and Objective-C

More about our people, practices, and software:
<http://www.braintreepayments.com/devblog>

Apply at <http://www.braintreepayments.com/braintree-careers> .

------
jdrock
Austin, TX

Client Project Developer

Datafiniti is the world's first search engine for data. Datafiniti's search
results are complete data sets taken and aggregated from the web. You can
search for information on places, people, products and pretty much any data
available on the web. We are converting the entire web into a single,
searchable database of knowledge.

Here's an example search:
[https://www.datafiniti.net/search/places?%5B%7B%22v%22:%22au...](https://www.datafiniti.net/search/places?%5B%7B%22v%22:%22austin%22,%22c%22:%22city%22%7D%5D)

In addition to our search engine product, we assist clients with a wide
variety of custom data collection projects. We're looking to hire someone that
can work on our clients team as a project developer to implement and manage
these projects.

We're a small, close-knit team, so you'll have the opportunity to make a big
impact on the company and its future success.

Full details are here:
[http://datafiniti1.theresumator.com/apply/V5pGWC/Project-
Dev...](http://datafiniti1.theresumator.com/apply/V5pGWC/Project-
Developer.html)

You can also email your resume to careers at datafiniti dot net.

------
JamesCRR
London - iOS dev, front end/ui designer, community manager OpenSignal

We're crowd-sourcing cellular and wireless data to provide accurate,
independent and global maps of coverage.

We're looking for:

* IOS developer - to take the lead in building an iPhone app that will get bazillions of downloads

* Front end developer - to make our site and maps beautiful and design awesome visualizations

* Community manager - to write blog posts and reports on our fascinating dataset and help us publicise our project

As a team of only 3 at the moment, this is your chance to get in early: you'll
have an opportunity to make an impact not only within the company, you will
also be responsible for producing data-viz/apps/blogs seen/used by millions.
On top of which you'll get a London salary and access to a well stocked team
fridge. Plus we're planning on flying away for hack weeks. We're backed by
some awesome investors.

If you've got the skills you'll have the opportunity to work on several
aspects of building our product. If you're passionate about data, stats,
coding or crowdsourcing, get in touch!

<http://opensignal.com/jobs> or email join@opensignal.com

------
Robin_Message
Unifyo | Cambridge UK | Full-time

Unifyo is building clever technology that helps people focus on being
productive. Our flagship product is helping successful businesses to stay on
top of their ever growing number of customer and contact relationships. By
being a browser extension, we can show up in any web application the user is
using.

Our product is written mostly in Javascript, running on a Ruby on Rails
backend, talking to a large variety of APIs, including Google, Twitter,
Salesforce and Highrise. We aren’t afraid of legacy schleps either, including
IMAP and Microsoft Exchange. We run our software in the cloud and use a
variety of continuous testing and deployment tools.

We are adding two people to our team. Because we wan the best candidates and
are happy to shuffle things around to help them fit, we're advertising three
roles:

Javascript hacker – responsible for the client-side experience of Unifyo,
working across browsers, both as an extension and also embeddable directly.

Rails expert – keep our code running smoothly and scaling as we add users, as
well as adding new API integrations. You’ll need to think up smart algorithms
to match and select data, and straightforward ways to store and retrieve it.

All-round programmer – We’re happy to be flexible and for people to move
around and learn within the company, so if you’re a quick learner then we’d
like to hear from you.

We’re a small, fun team, with an emphasis on enjoying our work and learning.
Getting involved will be a great way to learn and gain loads of experience
really really fast. We’ll also offer a competitive salary and stock options so
you can share in the company’s success.

Contact me directly: robin@unifyo.com or check out <https://unifyo.com/jobs>

------
arohner
San Francisco, CA or remote fulltime (near pacific time)

CircleCI: designers, frontend, backendend engineers.

At CircleCI (<https://circleci.com>), we're building Heroku for Continuous
Integration. We have traction and revenue. Our customers love us, because we
move quickly and provide amazing support. All employees talk to customers and
are on support rotation.

We're written in Clojure. We eat our own dogfood, DevOps, A/B test, do
Continuous Deployment and Customer Development.

The frontend is a fat javascript client, using HamlCoffee, Less and Knockout.

Backend engineers should know Clojure or another 'weird' language (Haskell,
Scala, Scheme, etc), and Linux Devops (C compilation model, make, packaging).

We're looking for: designers that can write HTML & CSS, Frontend Engineers and
Backend Engineers.

We're still a small team (we just hired employee #1 off a HN who's hiring
thread), so you'll have a large impact on company culture. We're highly
influenced by Valve's Employee handbook.

Contact us at jobs@circleci.com. Include samples of awesome stuff you've done.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Wow, you guys sound awesome. What do you do on backend that makes you want
Haskell/Scala expertise? Ever heard of Nix?

If I weren't currently quite occupied...

~~~
arohner
We're written in Clojure, so we're looking for people with
Clojure/Scheme/Haskell/Scala experience.

Yes, I've heard of Nix. I'd love to use it :)

------
seldo
San Francisco, CA. Full time. H1B okay.

Sharing over social media is driving an ever-increasing percentage of web
traffic. But with mobile clients and HTTPS, traditional web analytics isn't
working anymore. We know we can do better, so awe.sm is building full-featured
social media conversion tracking and analytics. We tell our customers the
value of their social traffic in a metric that's meaningful to them, whether
it's page views, signups or dollars of sales. Our APIs allow app developers to
integrate social data into their products, without building their own data
collection and processing infrastructure.

We're an engineering-driven team building products primarily for other
developers, so we're passionate about providing an amazing experience for
developers. To help us get there, we're looking for a Developer Experience
Lead. By that we mean somebody who will really own that experience: somebody
who understands deeply how to get the most out of awe.sm, and has the
communication skills to get that information to developers. That will mean
representing awe.sm at hackathons and other developer events, and being the
primary point of contact for developers building on our platform. We want you
to find the pain points before our customers do, and feed that information
back to the engineering team, so we can adapt our product to real-world needs.
We also want you to do anything else you can think of that will help: building
demos, writing client libraries, expanding our documentation, or working one-
on-one with clients who have novel problems, to see how we can expand the
platform to meet their needs.

We want you to eliminate friction from integrating awe.sm with our customers'
systems. You need to be an engineer first, but also a puzzle-solver, a
pattern-finder, and a great communicator. There's no role more critical to our
growth right now. (We are also hiring back-end and full-stack engineers.)

<http://totally.awe.sm/jobs?source=hackernews>

We're 13 people right now. We have a cool new office with awesome views (
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/seldo/6326815086/in/photostream> ) in the heart
of the Mission. We have catered lunches, and full health, vision and dental
coverage. We use an IRC server for team communication and are agile in the
sense that we move quickly and react fast, not in the sense of having attended
an overpriced training course.

------
natemartin
Tesla Motors

Palo Alto, CA | Full time | Manufacturing Test Engineer

I know most of the job postings here are looking for software positions, but
I'm sure there's some people with hardware and test experience as well. Tesla
Motors is looking for an experience manufacturing test engineer. We're looking
for a generalist, equally comfortable looking at a schematic or at code.

You will be responsible for implementing a PCBA functional tester for a
manufacturing environment.

BSEE (MSEE preferred) Thorough knowledge of C/C++ Familiarity with Labwindow
CVI, (labview desirable) You should have a good understanding of
microprocessors and analog circuits. Knowlege of schematic capture and PCB
layout tools (Altium preferred) Knowledge of Java, python, MySQL, C#, and XML
desirable,

We're looking for experience with test station deployment, stability, and
repeatablity in a manufacturing environment.

Addtional desireable skills: SPC, DOE, NPI, ICT, agilent 3070 basic

Contact me, nmartin at teslamotors.com if you are interested.

------
conorh
REMOTE or NYC - Developers and designers (mixture of both, even better!)

SquareMill.com - We're a development and design group based out of NYC. We're
looking for talented developers and designers who are looking for interesting
challenges. We take on all types of work from small startup work (generally in
Ruby on Rails), to large scale server development (one of our current projects
is to develop a large scale server in Go). Our clients include Kleiner Perkins
and pg was a fan of our work there -
<https://twitter.com/#!/paulg/status/202819543217868802>. Also when we say
remote, we really mean remote, we don't care where you work from. Come join us
and help us expand our company!

------
bcjordan
PopCap Games - San Francisco, CA

We at PopCap's San Francisco, CA office want your BRaiNS...

... to make games with us!

We are hiring one more full-stack (in-your-face game to behind-the-scenes
backend) software engineer for our San Francisco office.

We have a fun, relaxed work environment and a team of incredibly great senior
software engineer generalists -- you will learn to work with the full software
stack for everything we make. We care a _lot_ about building high quality
games and some of the most innovative software in the world to support them.

If you don't yet live in San Francisco, visiting our office should convince
you to make the leap. Then we can move you out here.

I'm a full-stack software engineer there, email me and we can talk about you
joining us in making great games: bjordan@popcap.com

------
davidblondeau
Burlingame, CA (next to the San Francisco airport)

Collaborative Drug Discovery (CDD - <https://www.collaborativedrug.com>) is
the first real SaaS informatics platform. Every day, scientists around the
world use CDD to manage, analyze and collaborate around their data. This type
of collaboration is crucial to research on under-funded diseases like
Tuberculosis and Malaria and strategic for many players in the industry. Our
long list of customers includes academic labs, biotechs, pharmas, government
agencies and worldwide foundations like the Bill & Melinda Gates foundation.

We think the world has seen too many ugly scientific applications. We care
about usability and details. Our team ships code quickly and iteratively. We
think design and community management are as important as great technology.

We believe a few great people can make a big difference. We strive to embody
our name and empower every CDD employee to do their best work. This means
working collaboratively, and giving every person ownership and
responsibilities.

++Senior Software Engineer++

As an engineer, you will have a huge impact on how we design, build and
deliver our application. You should be a generalist and enjoy working across
the software stack. Our current technologies include Ruby (Rails), MySQL,
Javascript, Java, and Solr.

We look for engineers who love finding efficient, thoughtful, and highly
useable solutions to a variety of technical and product challenges. You should
strive to write efficient, maintainable code and you should enjoy fast
iterations.

Sample projects include:

* Designing a flexible model and flow that allow scientists to invite collaborators and selectively share data with them.

* Building and maintaining an API for third party developers and integrations.

* Developing interactive graphical representations for the analysis of chemical and biologic data.

* Optimizing import, export and computation of large data sets.

To apply, please contact work@collaborativedrug.com with your resume, cover
letter, and links to things you’ve built.

------
jefflinwood
Austin: iOS Developer | Full Time

LeanMeanTech is looking to add two iOS developers to the team - one senior
developer who can build iPhone and iPad apps without a lot of guidance, and
one junior/mid-level developer to work with one of our senior developers.

We also do a lot of Android and server-side development, so you'd have the
ability to work on other projects if you wanted.

A little about us: we work on mobile app projects for clients - this is a
great role if you want to work with customers (both technical and non-
technical) or if you want to move out of freelance iOS development into a full
time position.

------
jasiek
London, UK - Full time.

We're looking for a new permanent team member here at State
(<http://state.com>): a developer with a strong knowledge of Ruby on Rails,
JavaScript and CSS. We're looking for enthusiasm, energy, a solid software
engineering background, experience at larger-scale consumer web or mobile
companies, good technical knowledge and skill across the stack of web
technologies.

We're a startup but the product we're building is still secret (sorry!) ‹ we
can say it is large-scale; consumer; it's all about opinions; it's global and
ambitious. We have some interesting technical challenges around speed and
scaling, machine learning / recommenders, natural language and the semantic
web, and creating a platform and API for widespread use and integration.
There's a fantastic team coming together ­ people with experience of larger-
scale Rails projects, creating JavaScript frameworks, managing communities in
their millions, global business development, bringing together web and mobile
design to create a strong brand, starting successful companies, and developing
large semantic web and big data projects.

Technologies we use include Ruby and Rails, Node, MongoDB, Redis ‹ and also
Storm, RabbitMQ and Hadoop. On the web front end we're using Sass and a
significant amount of client-side JavaScript, looking for speed,
responsiveness and maintainability. There's a strong structure around a
central API.

Send your resume to jan@state.com.

------
silvio
San Jose :: Build FPGA design tools at Altera

Altera is one of the leading designers of FPGA devices in the world. I'm an
engineer in the software team, developing mostly embedded design and
instrumentation tools for FPGAs.

We are looking for software developers experienced or with a strong desire to
learn about Computer Architecture, FPGA design, Digital Logic, Embedded
Systems, and more, while at the same time developing engineering design tools
in high level languages. To give you an idea of what we do, these are some of
the projects that involved me at Altera:

    
    
      * Designed and implemented a high performance on-chip network that's used
        in thousands of routers, base stations, and switches around the world.
      * Created a hardware/software instrumentation framework in a mix of Java, C++, C, 
        and Verilog. This is the foundation for all the debuggers at Altera.
      * Modified the GCC toolchain to add support for Altera's processors, like our
        NiosII soft processor.
      * Implemented a GDB Server from scratch in Java.
      * Defined and implemented the pieces of an ARM CoreSight debug subsystem.
      * Implemented infrastructure used in a C-to-Gates compiler.
      * Spent hours hacking away with the tools and many of the available
        development boards.
    

If the above sound interesting to you, then Altera might be the place that
you've been looking for. Send me an email to sbrugada at altera.com telling me
why you think this would be a good match. You should attach your resume too.

------
vide0star
London: Python and Erlang Engineers, FT, not remote

Smarkets (<https://smarkets.com>)

Smarkets is a real-time online trading platform with an Erlang backend and
Python frontend. Smarkets is disrupting the global betting industry by
offering a modern betting exchange platform with significantly lower
transaction fees than the competition. We have traded over £150 million of
bets since launching in February 2010.

The part of our stack which runs behind the website is one of the few that
uses Erlang as a primary language, and is supported by other well-known Erlang
projects such as RabbitMQ and CouchDB.

The non-Erlang pieces of our stack are mostly written in Python, and relies
heavily on asynchronous programming techniques and REST. We use the following
technologies: VirtualBox, Vagrant, Flask, gunicorn, PostgreSQL, Ganglia,
Icinga, Graphite, Cacti, Jenkins, Trac, Git and many other open source
packages.

We are well-funded and growing quickly so are looking for Python and Erlang
engineers to join our team. If you are looking for a flexible, agile team to
work with; want to work somewhere free of big corporate politics; would like a
cool project to work on; we’d love to hear from you! More details about the
role and what we're looking for can be found on our blog:
[http://blog.smarkets.com/2012/07/31/smarkets-seeking-
python-...](http://blog.smarkets.com/2012/07/31/smarkets-seeking-python-and-
erlang-engineers/)

------
twohey
Ness Computing, Los Altos CA. Happy to hire H1B

Ness Computing's mission is to make search personal. By combining its
understanding of human nature with its expertise in search, recommendations
and social networking, Ness delivers experiences that are more deeply personal
than ever before. We are aggressively hiring backend systems and machine
learning experts.

You might be right for the machine learning team if you want to work together
with specialists on real-world data challenges others consider impossible. You
want to be part of a team where everyone takes ownership of problem-solving,
from ideas all the way through implementation. Everything the ML team builds
is product-driven to solve a specific customer pain. While we are looking for
people who are experts in a specific area, we believe that the best solutions
come from collaboration. We expect you to apply your expertise to domains you
have not previously worked in.

You might be right for the platform team if you love technical challenges and
are described by others as a self-starter. You are motivated to produce
effective and elegant solutions to new problems. Your role will be part
architect and part systems builder and as key member of a highly skilled team,
and this excites you.

Feel free to contact me directly at me email in my profile. You can find more
information at <http://www.likeness.com/jobs.html>

------
adam41
Hi! John here from Minus, an image sharing platform based out of midtown NY.
We are looking to hire multiple positions including fulltime iOS Engineers and
Android Engineers in our NYC midtown office. Competitive compensations and you
get to build and work on our brand new app! Please learn more from
<http://minus.com/pages/careers> You may reach me at john@minus.com and
<http://john.minus.com> Thanks!

------
uberc
NEW YORK CITY: FULL-TIME C# GAME PROGRAMMER

Grasshopper NYC is hiring a full-time C# game programmer based in our new
studio at digital/physical media cooperative Collab in Soho, New York. Come
join the team creating game lounges for grown-ups -- the "arcade" of the 21st
century. You will program games for multitouch tables, tablets, walls and
floors -- all meant to to foster meaningful face-to-face social interaction.

Experience with Unity 3D and multitouch interfaces are big pluses, but most
important is serious fundamental game programming skills; strong software
design and architecture; pride in code quality; understanding of practical
software engineering, testing, and deployment processes; good communication
skills; an eagerness to dive in and work hard to get things done correctly and
quickly; and above all a love for programming as a creative craft.

For the right candidate, there will also be many opportunities to contribute
to game design and overall design of the Grasshopper space and experience.
Compensation is based on experience and expertise.

For more information or to apply, check out some videos at GrasshopperNYC.com
and send questions and/or resume and cover letter (including where applicable
links to user profiles on programming-related sites like Hacker News, Stack
Overflow, github, and Unity Answers) to Ien Cheng at ien@grasshoppernyc.com.

Note: Grasshopper is also hiring game programmer interns and freelancers.

------
findery
San Francisco: We're hiring mobile and back end engineers at Findery
(<http://www.findery.com>)

We’re a small team based in an awesome office in San Francisco’s Hayes Valley
neighborhood and want to meet creative people eager to help others share the
places that matter to them.

Findery lets people create, share, and discover notes about the places around
them. We want to build something that millions of people will use and love. We
want people to put our company name on their license plates; to make cakes
with our logo on them; and to meet on Findery, fall in love, and live happily
ever after.

We’ve built something like this before (our founder/CEO Caterina Fake is the
Chairman of Etsy and cofounder of Flickr & Hunch), and it was one of the most
fulfilling experiences of our lives. We’re doing it again. Come join us!

We’re looking for people who have a reputation for building cool things, a
knack for learning and reaching just outside their comfort zone, and a passion
for creating a virtual space that will foster real-world experiences. Finally,
we’re hoping to hire people with the confidence to voice opinions and offer
help, but have the humility to welcome opinions and ask for help.

Plus, we want people on the team who are fun to be around. :)

Check out our jobs page at <http://www.findery.com/jobs> or send us an email
jobs@findery.com.

------
squirrel
Notting Hill, London, England.

Our web application is at the heart of our busy e-commerce business; every day
it serves millions of product images and handles thousands of purchases - but
we can and do update the live site with new code anytime we want without
missing a beat. Our systems are written on the LAMP stack and we are migrating
to Symfony 2 as our MVC framework. Developers choose the tools that work best
for them - for instance, we have a mix of Linux, Windows, and Mac workstations
in the team. We are adopting and adapting agile development techniques such as
test-driven development, pair programming, and continuous integration. We hold
regular retrospectives to improve our working environment and lightning talks
to share cool ideas whether work-related or not. We expect developers to be
generalising specialists, ready at the drop of a hat to refine an algorithm,
write a tricky integration test, tune a SQL query, or discuss feature nuances
with a product manager. Our team is growing fast and we'd like to hear (at
careers@secretsales.com) from any of you who'd like to join us; we're hiring
for all technical roles including front- and back-end devs.

Established in London in July 2007, Secretsales.com is one of the UK's leading
private shopping clubs, offering limited-time online sales with current name-
brand goods at deep discounts. Brands include fashion, beauty, homeware, and
lifestyle categories, many familiar from the high street. The company has
about 80 employees and a substantial annual turnover. The firm is growing
quickly after a recent investment round.

------
kevingessner
Fog Creek Software, New York, NY (on-site)

INTERNS

We're looking for interns to join the Trello, Kiln, and FogBugz dev teams here
at the Creek in summer 2013. Our internship is paid ($5000/month) and includes
private housing and awesome NYC experiences. You'll be working on shipping
code alongside Fog Creek's fulltime developers. You will almost certainly not
be required to carry buckets of diesel fuel.

Learn more and apply at <http://www.fogcreek.com/Jobs/SummerIntern.html>

~~~
hiddenfeatures
Not interested, if I don't get a chance to carry some diesel! :-D

------
danlash
Atlanta, GA - Full Time - Developer - VersionOne - <http://versionone.com>

VersionOne produces a leading agile project management software product by the
same name. We are a small team that focuses on continuous improvement in our
software as well as our process. Our main technology stack is .NET 4 but we
use many tools, languages, and platforms including ruby, less, jquery, d3.js,
backbone.js, sammy.js, node, asp.net mvc, html5/css3, nhibernate, jenkins,
git, and more.

We are looking for passionate developers that are comfortable with practices
such as pair programming, test driven development and are great communicators.
We have a strong dedication to sustainable pace and team building - we have
catered lunches 2-3/mo, a keg of craft beer at all times ... let me repeat, a
keg of craft beer at all times ... a pool table, table tennis tables, foosball
table, arcade, and team events such as paintball and go karts.

If you are interested please contact me (a developer) at
[dan][.][lash][at][versionone][.][com] or visit our career page here:
<http://bit.ly/8y8CNx> (email is better). We also have some open source
projects here: <https://github.com/versionone/>

We have offices in Alpharetta as well as midtown Atlanta for your commuting
pleasure.

------
mlinne
Berlin, Germany. Full time. stylemarks.

We were recently finalist at Seedcamp London, Stanfords Venture Lab and are
part of the HUB:raum accelerator program which is sponsored by the German
Telekom. At stylemarks we are building a mobile app that enables users to
easily sell, discover and buy unique design products. Anytime. Anywhere. Our
vision is to discover and explore new possibilities of peer to peer commerce
through mobile technology. We want to do to e-commerce what tumblr did to
blogging.

Currently we are looking for senior iOS developer joining our team.

About us: We ran rodeos in Mexico, built microfinance initiatives in Kenya,
photographed Victoria Secret Models, built outstanding Playstation Games,
survived in Muay Thai camps in Thailand and won hackathons in Moscow! We are
team of outstanding and creative individuals who recently moved from three
different continents to Berlin to set up their future headquarter here. Our
story is unique, so is our company. We love what we are doing and are
committed to our vision to change the way how people buy and sell their stuff.
All of us have a diverse, rich set of experiences and skills! In matter of the
last months we run as finalist in Seedcamp London, Stanfords Venture Lab and
Startup Weekend Berlin.

More information at <http://stylemarks.de/jobs> or contact marc@stylemarks.de

------
meganelacarte
Palo Alto, CA: E la Carte (www.elacarte.com)

1.) Front-end Software Engineer to lead the rebuild of our touch-screen UI
using the latest web technologies including HTML5 and advanced Javascript web
frameworks

2.) Back-end Software Engineer (or full-stack generalist with strong Python
skills) to work on a variety of projects including 3rd party integration (this
role is to replace 2 co-op/interns leaving soon)

WHAT IS E LA CARTE? E la Carte (www.elacarte.com) is revolutionizing the
restaurant industry with our Presto touch-screen tablets, which enable guests
to browse appetizing pictures of the entire menu, place orders, split checks,
make payments, and play interactive games – all from the comfort of their
restaurant seats without having to wait.

We're not just building an ephemeral website or apps - we're building an
actual tablet as a platform and amazing software for restaurants across North
America! Your grandmother will use this product.

Join our small dev team (~6 FT Engineers from MIT, Microsoft, and Amazon) in
our Palo Alto house and help us scale up this fast-growing company. You'll
wear lots of hats, have immense room for professional development and growth,
and be able to make a huge impact on our product and organization.

INTERESTED? Send resume, GitHub or other code repository link, and brief note
to hiring@elacarte.com.

If you want to jump to the top of the candidate pile, take our challenge at
www.elacarte.com/challenge

------
jcberk
Chicago IL / Nashville TN | edo Interactive | <http://edo.theresumator.com/>

    
    
      * Software and QA engineers
      * Data warehouse engineers and DBAs
      * Data analysts and data scientists
    

We're a 75-person funded startup providing an easy way to personalize offers
and make them automatically available through credit or debit cards and mobile
devices. We work with major national advertisers, and with 140 banks and three
of the top six card issuers. TechCrunch called us the anti-Groupon - we take
the hassle out of deals. See how it works at
<http://www.edointeractive.com/video> .

From an engineering perspective, we value well-designed, test-driven, service-
oriented code. We're looking for people who can act decisively on the
challenges they're tackling. Our process is small-a agile; we value both
usability and technical design, and technical itches do get scratched here. If
you have problem solving skills and an interest in working with rich data,
we'd love to hear from you.

We use Java, Grails, and JavaScript; Postgres and Hadoop; DevOps and automated
testing.

Apply at the website above or email michael.doran at edointeractive.com - say
you came from HN. Happy to answer questions at jennifer.berk at
edointeractive.com (I sit next to the CTO).

------
jal
Senior Web Front-End Developer | Sunnyvale, CA (near Caltrain) | Full Time |
H1B

Bracket Computing is a stealth-mode startup, focused on cloud computing
technology. We've just raised a sizable Series A from three tier 1 venture
capital firms.

We're looking for a senior web front-end developer... We already have awesome
full-time user experience and graphic designers. The senior web front-end role
is all about owning and driving the architecture and design of our web front-
end. We are looking for a senior software engineer who is both passionate
about web app development and can guide the front-end contributions of a team
of 6 full-stack developers. We lean towards a modern, single-page web app with
a RESTful API-based back-end, using a JavaScript-driven web app stack, e.g.
Bootstrap/Backbone/Underscore/JQuery. This role offers substantial ownership
of the company's product & vision.

Bracket's engineering team currently has less than 20 developers, mostly
senior engineers from NetApp, IronPort, Data Domain, VMware, and Facebook.
We're working on a very hard technology and problem space, and also like
having fun at the same time. :-) As a well funded startup, we have great
perks. We also have a dog friendly office and BBQ patio.

We are in stealth mode currently. Qualified candidates will meet with the
founder/CTO for more details.

Please send resumes/CVs to jobs@brkt.com

------
jack7890
Director of Customer Acquisition -- SeatGeek -- New York, NY

SeatGeek is a search engine for tickets (think "Kayak for live events.") We're
looking for someone to lead all marketing and user acquisition efforts, with a
focus on inbound (i.e. unpaid) channels.

The ideal candidate would be 2-7 years out of college and would have
professional experience with web analytics and/or online inbound marketing.

More details here: <http://seatgeek.com/jobs/inbound_marketing/>

------
maxprogram
Atlastory, Inc. | Salt Lake City, UT | Full time

About: Atlastory visualizes history on a map, allowing users to explore the
world through space and time. It’s like Google Maps with the ability to look
10, 50, or 1,000 years in the past. This is an application that has the
potential to change the way people around the world learn history and interact
with the past. This is a seed-stage startup with funding.

Job: this is an employee #1 position for a generalist back-end developer. You
will be involved in developing the back-end map rendering, data organization,
and system buildout. We use Ruby, Python, Node.js. You should have experience
with DevOps/AWS products, database design (SQL, Postgres, etc.),
HTML5/JS/front-end a plus. Most of all this set of problems requires someone
who can learn as they go & figure things out that haven’t been done before. A
few of the problems you'll be working on:

* PROBLEM: How to design a git-like system for collaboratively editing data that spans the history of the world.

* PROBLEM: How to organize a huge amount of GIS data so that it can be easily accessed, fed into an image renderer, backed-up, etc.

More details in the full posting here:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bbbWWp7oPHcwbrqKlgJrp7i1...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bbbWWp7oPHcwbrqKlgJrp7i1PEySkye78p2bUCzxgNg/edit)

------
galori
Hey - I run the development team at Current TV and I'm looking for an
experienced Ruby on Rails contractor to come in and work with us (it could
turn into a full time job, I'll know that in a few months when we do next
years budget). We have a great team, we do TDD, pairing, XP and all of the
rest rest of the fun stuff.

Here is the job posting:

Current TV is looking for an experienced, passionate Ruby on Rails contract
developer to come Pair Program, TDD, XP, Refactor, Retrospect, Estimate and
Deliver with us. This position will be located in our San Francisco Office.

We love and use the latest RoR, Backbone JS, Jasmine js, Capybara and Rspec,
CI, feature flagging, Heroku, git and even little bit of Node JS.

Our development team collocated at the Pivotal Labs offices earlier this year,
paired with Pivots and learned from them -- and now that we are back in our
offices we have fully adopted their XP process including everything described
above...

We are currently gearing up for all kinds of Election and Debates related
projects for online and TV and need your help! (check out
<http://events.current.com> for our latest work)

This is a temporary position. Assignment will be for 2-4 months but may be
possible to extend longer.

You can reach us by responding to the craigslist post
<http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/web/3363787997.html>

or you can email me directly gsteinitz (at) current (dot) com

------
sanford
BraveNewTalent in London, England Senior Front End Engineer

BraveNewTalent is looking for a talented, passionate senior front-end
developer to join our team. We are a social-learning company based in the
Holborn area in central London; providing ways for large businesses to manage
their employees/talent, and allowing people to engage with brands and thought-
leaders in their field.

Our long-term goal is to revolutionise the way education works across the
globe. We’re passionate about peer-to-peer learning and believe that by
bringing together organisations and people we can bridge the skills gap that
currently exists.

You can view the site in its current shape at <http://www.bravenewtalent.com/>
and our new framework being built up upon request.

The Role

The role we have available will involve leading our front-end team to deliver
scalable, usable and beautiful interfaces for our product. You will be
expected to collaborate well with both back-end developers and user-
experience/visual designers; and will be given the opportunity to affect the
direction of both the product and the code-base. You will be responsible for
leading the front-end team and the front-end framework.

For more details: <https://bitly.com/BNTsnrfedev>

To catch up, its sanford bravenewtalent com

------
wroberts
Educreations (<http://www.educreations.com>) - Full Time or Intern in Palo
Alto, CA

Want to use your skills as a force for good to improve education for all?
Here's your chance.

At Educreations, we believe that the world's best teachers should be available
to all students.

As a first step, we've made it easy for teachers to create amazing online
video lessons. Our top-100 app transforms the iPad into a mobile lesson
recording studio, and hundreds of thousands of teachers and students are using
it daily to learn from each other anytime, anywhere.

We're looking for some passionate people to help us redefine online teaching
and learning. We were part of the first cohort of Imagine K12 and are funded
by Accel Partners, NewSchools Venture fund and other top angels.

If you want to make a dent in the universe and are a strong Python hacker,
have experience with Objective C or are an awesome designer, we want to talk
to you.

<http://www.educreations.com/careers/#jobs> or
<http://educreations.wufoo.com/forms/join-educreations/>

We are looking for:

    
    
        Full-stack Engineers (Python)
        Mobile Engineers (Objective C/Cocoa)
        Visual Designers
        Technical Interns

------
stevewilhelm
Euclid Inc., Palo Alto, Platform Engineer, Full-time

As a member of the Platform team, you must enjoy big data and everything that
comes with it – you need to possess intellectual breadth beyond software,
enjoy the creative side of analytics, and have a willingness to work outside
your comfort zone.

To successfully handle the traction with our clients and convert it to
revenue, we are growing the platform team. We want to re-architect, revise and
strengthen the existing platform to digest and circulate the expected amount
of data from global sources. Both the analytic and web application component
of our product depend on the platform engineers' work. The platform engineer
architects data collection from real time sensor technology, scales and
creates algorithms to extract revolutionary business insights, and automates
this process to power Euclid’s web application.

Euclid is digitizing the real world and leveling the playing field for the
brick and mortar retailers by changing how they use data. The platform
engineer’s role is to digest and circulate our terabytes of data. Euclid
treats platform as an essential and rigorous engineering domain, and invest
ample resources to it.

<http://euclidanalytics.com/about-us/jobs>

------
tburch
Mobiplug - Boulder, CO

We're hiring for the following: \- Mobile Engineers \- Mobile UX Designer \-
Mobile UI Designer \- Cloud Platform Engineers \- Embedded Linux Gateway /
Protocol Engineers

For more information see our jobs web site at <http://jobs.mobiplug.co>

About Mobiplug: Mobiplug is a Boulder, CO based startup that’s bridging the
digital and physical worlds in a way that just works, to make life more
awesome. Our team is building and designing an affordable all-in-one home
monitoring and control solution that connects thousands of off-the-shelf
electronics in your life with the smart phone in your pocket. We’re a
TechStars Boulder 2012 graduate and were recently funded by Foundry Group. We
thrive on great coffee, cool technology, inspired design, and our team's
ability to tackle difficult problems with creative solutions.

Benefits: A great salary and a creative environment are not all that we have
to offer. Every team member receives full healthcare benefits (for you and
your entire family), free downtown Boulder parking, and cool home electronics
to use in your own home. We’re located in Downtown Boulder just a half block
from Pearl Street mall, offering great food and after-work fun within walking
distance of the office.

------
kloutlaw
Klout is hiring in San Francisco, CA (Fulltime, H1B ok)

We're looking a seriously-talented operations engineer to help us create
cutting edge systems and tools to manage, maintain and monitor all aspects of
the Klout production, staging, and development environments. Our environment
is an intense combination of modern software and tried and true technologies
including and leveraging Hadoop, Hbase, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, MySQL,
HAProxy, redis, memcached, Node.js and Scala. We'll challenge your scalability
chops with our high volume consumer site traffic coupled with the Big Data
challenges of processing over 10 billion data signals a day for over 400
million users on multiple petabyte clusters.

Apply here if this sounds exciting: <http://bitly.com/SAkkFL>

We’re also looking for a seasoned infrastructure engineer with Hadoop
experience, someone who can both implement elegant solutions to Big Data
problems and lead by example. You’ve architected highly-scalable, distributed
systems efficiently using open source tools -- and maybe even contributed to
some. You’re well versed in the challenges of dealing with petabytes of data
on a daily basis and the opportunity to crunch billions of social signals a
day excites you.

Problems we’re working on:

-Scalability and Infrastructure: Building infrastructure to collect, store and process hundreds of millions of social interactions per day -Real-time systems: Real-time data infrastructures to process large volumes of data

Apply here if this sounds interesting: <http://bit.ly/Pp0EUE>

------
marcolz
San Francisco, CA. Full time. H1B

Linqia is the easiest way for people to monetize their interest communities
for continuing to do what they are most passionate about – story telling.
We're always looking for talented people and we're ready to support them, and
help them grow. We believe in openness, co-operation, respect, dedication, and
hard work – and we live that way every day.

We are currently looking for both backend and frontend engineers to work as
founding members of a team responsible for the technical design and
implementation of multiple applications.

We are looking for somebody to:

    
    
      * develop web applications using PHP and web development frameworks
      * contribute to the continuous improvement of our development methodology
      * build prototypes
      * troubleshoot and debug issues on a needed basis
    

Requirements:

    
    
      * 3+ years experience as a full-stack web engineer
      * excellent knowledge of PHP, MySQL and jQuery
      * experience building customer facing web applications
      * great team player with excellent communication skills
      * accustomed to work in startups
      * knowledge of common software design patterns and API protocols
    

Nice to have:

    
    
      * Python and/or Java experience
      * Hadoop or generic MapReduce experience
      * working knowledge of the CodeIgniter and/or Zend frameworks
      * knowledge of the Backbone.js and Underscore.js JavaScript libraries
    
    

Our jobs page is here: <http://www.linqia.com/about/jobs>

Email us at: jobs@linqia.com

Thanks!

------
ai09
New York, Fulltime, Spreecast Mobile Engineer

We are bringing Spreecast, a live video platform, to mobile and are growing a
team of engineers in New York City. We’re looking for generalist engineers to
join our mobile team.

We work primarily in iOS and Android and we use a variety of custom video
components. We really like full stack engineers and encourage people to learn
new skill sets – our best engineers are comfortable with modifying code on our
Wowza, FMS, Ruby on Rails, and Java servers. You can try our website at
www.spreecast.com to see the experience we are bringing to mobile apps.

We’re most interested in excellent engineers, regardless of which current
language/toolset you’re currently using. We believe that excellent engineers
can quickly accomplish great things in a language that they don’t already
know. So if you’re a longtime C++ engineer that wants to get involved with
mobile development, be sure to contact us. Engineers with experience in
Android and iOS should definitely apply.

Fun Stuff

Choose your own engineering setup. For instance I’m writing this on a Retina
Macbook Pro with two external monitors and 16GB (!?!) of RAM.

We’re expanding our office in NYC to include a full time studio for
celebrities to use to create Spreecasts.

Our headquarters are in San Francisco so you’ll get to take trips to the Bay
Area.

About Us

We are well funded, have been in beta for 9 months, and have offices in NYC
and San Francisco. One of our cofounders, Jeff Fluhr, previously started
StubHub and sold it to eBay.

Please contact robert@spreecast.com

------
jfarmer
San Francisco: teacher-engineers

Dev Bootcamp (<http://devbootcamp.com>)

When Obama and Romney talk about "retooling America," that's us. We're a
10-week intense training program for junior software developers.

We want to build the best learning environment, period.

Do you love to teach? Hone your craft? Share the joy of coding with others?
DBC is the rare place where all of these efforts align. Spend a week diving
deep with a new technology -- and then teach 50 students hungry to hear
everything about it.

Since starting at DBC I've improved as a developer 10x, and the challenge of
building the a learning environment is the hardest problem I've yet to face in
my career.

Some of my favorite things about DBC:

1\. Our students are our customers. They pay us, expect us to change their
lives, and hold us accountable to that.

2\. Our customers sit 50 feet from us. This is the tightest, fastest feedback
loop I've ever seen.

3\. Our internal software is awesome. We're building a real-time classroom and
learning environment -- a huge technical and design challenge.

4\. Our students tell us that this is the best learning environment they've
ever been in

5\. The staff at DBC would die for these students, but we know how to have
fun. This is both the most intense and most light-hearted, fun workplace I've
ever been a part of.

6\. We're growing. So fast.

Want to come and play with us? Email jesse at devbootcamp.com and show me why
you love coding and teaching. :)

------
capkutay
WebAction (<http://www.WebAction.com>) - Full time or intern. Palo Alto, CA
(Downtown Palo Alto).

Seeking Front-end Engineers and Platform Engineers. WebAction is a start-up
looking to fill the gap between big data and transaction data. We have our
initial funding and we are now building out our core engineering team. Our
seasoned founding team has multiple successful exits; including some of the
key enterprise infrastructure software that you use today. We are located in a
newly-renovated office in famous downtown Palo Alto. You can walk to the Apple
store in 7 minutes, Starbucks in 8 and the train station in about 15.

Front-end Developers should be well-versed in HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery,
and should be experienced or at least interested in using visualization
libraries like d3.js. Strong programming fundamentals and experience with
languages like Java/C/C++ is a huge plus (not required). Experience developing
native iOS apps would also be strongly desired, but not a requirement.

For the Platform Engineer position, you should have experience or at least be
interested in learning: Large-scale distributed systems, Highly available,
highly scalable architectures, Hadoop (MapReduce / Pig / Zookeeper), Data
Serialization (Avro / Thrift / Protocol Buffers), Bytecode generation and
injection, NoSQL / BigData (MongoDB / Cassandra / HBase), Real-time messaging
(0MQ / Kestrel / Kafka or similar), Real-time event processing, Continuous
Queries

If you are interested, email us at jobs@webaction.com. In your message,
mention "Hacker News" and feel free to let us know about your passions or any
technologies that excite you. We look forward to hearing from you.

------
benjlang
Israel:

MyPermissions - <http://mypermissions.com>

Android Developer A creative developer with great love for the little green
robot and great eye for small details. Proven Android experience with 2+ years
developing apps which rely heavily on web APIs and WebView. Deep understanding
of the internal of Android - a plus

iOS Developer A creative developer which thinks different. Proven iOS
experience with 2+ years of developing apps which rely heavily on web APIs and
WebView. Deep understanding of internal iOS and API - a plus

Front End Developer A front end developer with a good eye for the finer
details. 2+ years experience working on JavaScript heavy front ends. Knowledge
in JavaScript based browser extensions - a plus.

Back End Developer A jack of all trades backend developer which can easily
swim in a distributed environment. 3+ years developing distributed backend
systems. Python Knowledge (or willingness to learn) - a plus Knowledge in
Cloud based system - a plus Knowledge in AWS services - a big plus

Familio - <http://familio.com>

Web Developer Web development: HTML5, CSS3, Javascript. Experience in Backend
development using open source technologies (such as: Tornado, Node.js etc)

------
trimbo
Radius - San Francisco, full-time, H1B welcome

Radius Intelligence provides data and tools to help companies reach over 20
million small businesses. If you've been following the presidential election
at all, you're surely aware that small businesses are important to our
economy. Small businesses account for a staggering 99.7% of all employers in
the U.S. For the past decade, they've created 65% of all new jobs and have
employed over half of all private sector workers. That's what we're about.

We're looking for engineers to work on our web application as well as our data
pipeline, plus designers, data analysts, ops, sales, marketing and more. The
highest priority job openings we have are:

Sr. Front-End Developer: <http://jobscore.radiusintel.com/Szqm8s>

Software Engineer for Test: <http://jobscore.radiusintel.com/SzqULR>

Interaction Designer: <http://jobscore.radiusintel.com/SzqtkG>

You can find us at <http://radiusintel.com> and if you have any questions,
feel free to mail me at chris at radiusintel.com

------
mwalker20
Build network control software defined networking (SDN) - Engineer /
Developer/ Networking expert looking to do more building than just managing.

Our product is a hybrid device that functions as a firewall, router, switch,
directory, monitoring and detection software. Escape the hardware bound world
and apply your experience to shape the cloud and the future of the entire
networking world.

We are a Chicago-based company looking for the right person to help build the
next generation of network control technology for the emerging cloud computing
market. We just released version 3.0 of our Software Defined Network (SDN)
product line and are jumping into 3.1 development.

Are you: Skilled in the ways of Ruby, Sinatra, and Rails? Have a good
understanding of Linux, OpenVPN, IPsec, OpenSwan, RabbitMQ? Intrigued by
OpenFlow and ONF? Hungry to devour knowledge? Working with Erlang, Clojure,
Objective-C, and Ruby? Excited about the future of networking, cloud, and
virtualization? Eager to learn and build projects beyond any old job
description?

About us: Our company is established, funded, and growing - but we like to
keep the start-up mentality. We are a band of software experts leading the way
on cloud computing solutions, building automation for enterprises to
navigation migrate, deploy, and connect across all cloud technologies and
providers. Today, our 300+ customers use almost 2M hours per month of our
solutions and usage is growing exponentially. We’re located across from Union
Station (Chicago), and willing to pay salary DOE, health benefits, bonuses,
paid vacation, paid holidays, and equity. We are flexible with hours, work-
from-home options, race/creed/national origin/ EO. Hit us up:
jobsATcohesiveft.com

------
caseydurfee
Seattle, WA. Full stack LAMP engineers. Full time.

RealSelf.com gives people the real story about cosmetic surgery treatments
through unbiased reviews from patients and answers from the top plastic
surgeons in the world. We are the 8th fastest growing company in Washington
over the past 3 years.

We're looking for a couple more well-rounded LAMP engineers to add to our
current team of 7. We hire people who have exceptional communication and
teamwork skills, a user-centric mindset, and enjoy covering a lot of ground
technically.

We: * Have a healthy corporate culture and set of values
(<http://www.realself.com/values>) that informs everything we do * Write
modular, testable, maintainable code * Learn quickly, pushing code several
times a day, and share what we learn * Automate away the
uncertainty/risk/boring parts of testing and deployment * Are comfortable
jumping in wherever needed

Full job description here:

<http://www.realself.com/about/jobs#dev>

send an email to casey@realself.com if you're interested or have any
questions.

Buzzword bingo: PHP, MySQL, Symfony 2, bootstrap, git, chef, capistrano,
memcache, nagios

------
noahbrier
New York, NY. Full time. We're looking for jr & sr python engineers and jr &
sr frontend (js/backbone) engineers.

Percolate is a very quickly growing SAAS company in NYC. We are building a
tool that helps brands create content across social. What makes us unique is
that we're the only platform that doesn't already assume a brand knows what to
say. To help them figure that out we pull data from across the web and make
recommendations on interesting content (whether their own or third-party) that
might be interesting at any moment.

We're looking for backend (all levels) and frontend engineers (we run
backbone.js alongside our RESTful API) to join the team (the company is 25,
product team is currently at 14). On the backend, we're especially interested
in folks with good experience working with lots of data and excited to build
real-time systems.

Here's a few reasons why you should come work here: \- Your chance to work
with big data \- You come in early: We're only a year-and-a-half old \- As we
get bigger, you will be able to focus on what you are good at \- We are all
different and we love it \- GPL compliant company \- You choose your
workstation \- You choose your tools \- No worries, free your mind: NY salary
+ medical + dental \- No vacation policy (we don't count the # of days you
take in a year) \- Company invests in you: Fly to PyCon and other conferences
\- We prefer quality over quantity: Focus on clean code and test coverage \-
Your voice will be heard

Lots more info about us at our new about pages: <http://percolate.com/about>

If you're interested email us at jobs@percolate.com. If you have any questions
you can email me directly at noah@percolate.com. Thanks.

------
wferrell
Palo Alto, CA - Sherpa

We're building predictive intelligence into your smartphone.

We provide users just the information they need right as they need it and
simplify task completion on the iPhone. From telling you 20 minutes before you
leave for work that there is a major accident on your typical route, to
automatically surfacing key information at the right location -- like your
hotel reservation as you approach your hotel -- we simplify your life and help
you focus on what's important.

It is really only in the past year that what we are doing has become possible
on a large scale. This is because background location is now available and
with it we are able to build models of the user and connect key bits of
information to the user's current state (think position).

We would love to show and tell you more!

We're looking for great people to join our small startup backed by top VCs.

Specifically:

# UI / UX Designers

Interested in creating beautiful mobile experiences that help people interact
with information and complete transactions? Send us examples of your work.
We’re looking for someone to own the look and feel -- we know it’s important
and need help!

# Backend Software Engineers

The deep technology problem we face is information retrieval and machine
learning. The user models we build help us make predictions and determine how
and when to present information.

# iOS Engineers

We’re looking for iOS engineers that can build beautiful experiences and
effects, and squeeze performance out of the system.

Please email me at wferrell AT getsherpa.com with your resume.

------
mjgalbo
NY Based Funded Healthcare IT Startup seeking Software Engineer

As a senior software engineer you'll be working closely with our CTO and touch
on every aspect of the technology related to the company. It’s a broad job
description and we’re looking for someone who loves being part of a fast-
paced, constantly evolving work environment where your opinions and decisions
will seriously affect our technical direction. We’re looking for a technology
generalist with interest in specializing as necessary - It's more important
that you love learning and can adopt new languages/frameworks/APIs very
quickly.

Aidin's mission is to bring transparency to the healthcare system and empower
patients with data to make more informed decisions on where they receive care.
We're backed by the best institutional investors in both consumer internet and
healthcare IT. Aidin was born out of Blueprint Health, a highly competitive
healthcare IT accelerator. We currently reside in Dogpatch Labs, a fantastic
office housing the best startup community in New York. Our team is dynamic
with backgrounds in education, energy conservation and medical imaging
systems.

~~~
icey
Hi, there is currently no way to contact you or even look up your company. The
information in the "email" box of your profile is not publicly visible. If
you'd like people to see your contact information, you'll need to put it in
the "About" box.

------
zg
LONDON -- Web Developers (front and back-end)

TrialReach is a VC-backed startup solving a huge problem in the healthcare
industry.

Our recent (tongue-in-cheek) recruitment video:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyRxOTJXBII>

• This is a company you can be proud to be a part of.

• You'll be working alongside a small but highly talented multi-disciplinary
team.

• Our gorgeous riverside offices in Richmond provide a change from the urban
jungle whilst being just 10mins from the tube.

 _The Roles:_

We're currently recruiting for 1xBack-end developer and 1xFront-end developer.
If you happen to be a full-stack developer, even better.

Our back-end stack is Linux/Postgres/Python/Django. Our front end uses the
usual HTML/CSS/JS with some jQuery and various javascript libraries for
graphing and displaying data.

For more details see <http://www.trialreach.com/about/jobs/>

_Where do I apply?_

We're happy to consider full or part-time applicants. We offer competitive
salaries and stock options. You must have the right to work in the UK.

We're interviewing candidates immediately. So if you're interested, please do
get in touch - zeshan at trialreach.com

------
vosper
We're hiring engineers to work on classification, systems, and core
engineering for automated classification of online video. We use Python,
linux, and make extensive use of AWS (do you like to play with MASSIVE data
sets?).

Our product technology is a bit different than anyone else's right now; it
uses machine learning and computer vision to watch and classify internet
video, frame by frame, at large scale. To put this in context, let’s say that
the average video is three minutes long and there are 50 million videos put
online every month. That’s 150 million minutes of online video published
monthly. If you hired people to watch and categorize every single one of them,
you’d need 3,422 people working 24/7 to do what SET technology does. What’s
more, we don’t just know that a given video contains sports, we know it’s
soccer, hockey, or basketball. And we know whether it’s safe or not fit for a
customer's brand."

Our API provides extremely low latency responses to clients asking questions
about page- and video-level. Our Dashboard provides reports generated from
large amounts of raw data.

lars at set dot tv

------
emilydong
LearnSprout (<http://learnsprout.com/>) San Francisco SoMa, CA - full time &
intern

I work at LearnSprout because everyday, I feel like I am making a difference.
Our vision can change the way students learn. If your interested in joining us
in our mission, please email jobs@learnsprout.com

A bit about us: LearnSprout is a friction-less way for vendors and edtech
developers to integrate with schools. The field of education technology is
growing faster than ever but developers have a hard time getting their
products into schools and classrooms. At LearnSprout, we believe that data
integrations should not be the reason that many students miss out on the
benefits of great technology. We're a 7 person team looking for 1-2 more
developers (to add to our current count of 4) and a designer: Full Stack
Developers (full time or intern) - Python, JavaScript, MongoDB and Linux
Designer/Front end Engineer (part time okay) - Someone with an eye for design
who can code HTML/CSS and Javascript. *Generous compensation package, health
benefits

------
yazirian
Sonian - REMOTE; Full-time

[http://www.sonian.com/about/careers/software-engineer-
clojur...](http://www.sonian.com/about/careers/software-engineer-clojure-
cloud/)

Come work at Sonian and you'll be writing Clojure full-time, working on
interesting big data problems. The Sonian software stack comprises multiple
applications tied together with queues and rest interfaces, focused on
archiving and indexing over a petabyte of email. Everything runs in the cloud
(hundreds of nodes), and is thoroughly automated: Want to check if your branch
is good? Ask our IRC bot (written in Clojure) to run tests on it! Tests
passed? Ask the bot to merge your branch!

Our team is fully remote, but we emphasize pairing with tmux and Skype (and
emacs!). In addition to Clojure/conj, a few times a year, everybody gets
together for a week in Boston to talk and hack together.

We are also hiring for another Clojure position, with more of a search focus:

[http://www.sonian.com/about/careers/software-engineer-
search...](http://www.sonian.com/about/careers/software-engineer-search-
engine-cloud/)

(We're hiring Ruby/Rails devs, too!)

------
jonesy
Chalfont, PA: AWeber Communications (<http://aweber.com> \- jobs at
<http://aweber.jobs>)

We're always looking for talented engineers and product experts. If you don't
see the perfect job for you on our site, let us know what it is! You can email
brianj at aweber dot com.

AWeber’s engineering team is a dynamic and exciting place to be. We use open
source technologies like PostgreSQL, Python, MongoDB, Redis, Riak, Chef, Ruby,
Graphite, and RabbitMQ. We use approaches to software quality like Test-Driven
Development, Continuous Deployment, and a healthy addiction to metrics that
give us insight into our applications, and how well they’re serving our
customers. We have a mode of execution built around Kanban, and a Kaizen
culture of continuous improvement. We believe in the kind of transparency,
processes, data sharing, collaboration, and communication that foster a DevOps
culture.

If this kind of environment sounds like a fit for you, send links to
github/bitbucket/etc and a resume to brianj at aweber dot com.

------
lolis_smc
A dynamic web-based company is seeking Programmer/Web Developer. Location- Las
Vegas This is a full-time opportunity -- permanent employment candidates only.

One of the Project which you will be working is <http://singlenomore.com/>

Big Plus : Django and Python

Base Profile: * 4+ years of PHP, Python, QA, Linux, MySQL, PostgreSQL *
Experience developing with web frameworks Zend, Django, and CodeIgniter *
Experience unit testing, QA testing, and debugging * Strong understanding and
development of HTML5/CSS3 and other web technologies * Strong understanding
and development of Video technologies and VoIP * Design and development of
mobile applications * Results oriented with strong customer focus and good
communication skills * Open, collaborative communication style * Ability to
learn quickly and adapt as technology changes

To apply, please submit your resume and list of the web applications
successfully implemented. This is a full-time opportunity -- permanent
employment candidates only. Company offers Health benefits Send resume to
olga@dreamworldpartners.com

------
bentoner
Draftable - Melbourne, Australia - INTERNs

We're building the equivalent of github for business documents, which turns
out to require a surprisingly large amount of cutting-edge computer science.

We’re hiring 4–6 students to work fulltime over the (Australian) summer and
have ~1 spot left. Accommodation available if you need it. Read more at
<http://draftable.com/jobs>

------
kennyma
San Francisco, CA

LearnUp is seeking Founding Engineers.

We are solving America’s skills gap by allowing job seekers to learn job
skills online directly from employers. We are a small team, well-funded, and
addressing a real problem. We’ve already established partnerships with leading
employers such as Staples, GAP, Whole Foods, and Safeway, and the California
Community Colleges have committed to roll out LearnUp to nearly 3 million
students.

We are looking for full-stack Ruby on Rails engineers to join our Founding
Engineering team. This is a key technical position with a huge impact on
technical and product direction. The best fit would be someone with a strong
understanding of web technologies who is entrepreneurial and enjoys shipping
and learning on a daily basis.

Our current technologies include Ruby on Rails, MongoDB, Javascript, SASS,
HAML, and AWS.

We offer competitive salary and sizable equity stake.

You can email me personally at kenny@learnup.me

More info about LearnUp at <http://learnup.me/about>

More info about the job at <http://learnup.me/jobs>

------
bendilts
Lucidchart - Salt Lake City, UT

Lucidchart is a rapidly growing tech startup looking for great backend
software engineers to join us at our headquarters in Utah. At Lucidchart, we
build killer graphical web applications requiring highly available, secure and
scalable backend services. Talent and ability to learn are more important than
years of experience. You may have seen Lucidchart demoed during the second
Google I/O 2012 keynote:

<http://t.co/sd6GgZvy>

We're hiring BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEERS. Lucidchart runs with various
decoupled services in a Linux environment using Scala, PHP, MongoDB and MySQL.
At Lucidchart, your responsibilities would include enhancing existing
services, building new services, integrating with 3rd party applications and
ensuring services are highly reliable and scalable.

Requirements: * Talent

Recommended experience: * Have built large products / applications * Scala or
Java * PHP * MySQL or other relational database * NoSQL databases (MongoDB
especially desirable) * Opscode Chef or Puppet * Cloud computing (AWS)

We're also hiring FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEERS. We build killer graphical web
applications that push the boundaries of what's possible in the browser.
Lucidchart is powered by one of the largest Javascript codebases on the
Internet, optimized so that the user experience is indistinguishable from an
installed native application. Come help us show the tech world what can be
done on the web.

Requirements: * Talent

Recommended experience: * Have built large products / applications *
Javascript * Google Closure compiler/library * CSS/HTML/DOM manipulation *
jQuery * node.js * Native app development on Android and/or iOS * Facebook
APIs

All applicants email resumes to jobs@lucidchart.com.

------
ckroll2
Vine, NYC, Python Platform Engineer, Senior iOS Engineer, Devops/Systems
Engineer (ec2), and Product Designer

Vine is turning the world into filmmakers. We're taking the techniques
perfected by our favorite storytellers and making them easy to use for anyone
with a mobile phone. And just like them, our work is never done. We genuinely
love what we do. We want to speak with you if you do, too.

We are hoping to add a few new members to our team that can help us succeed in
our mission. We'd love to speak with you if you excel with any of the
following:

\- iOS development and building highly customized, pixel perfect layouts for
the iPhone \- Experience building high scale platforms in python or similar
(especially on ec2). We use flask+gunicorn+gevent but are open. \- Deep
experience operating and automating large ec2 deployments \- Product design

Our product isn't live yet but you can view some of the posts on twitter <
[https://twitter.com/search?q=vine.co&src=typd](https://twitter.com/search?q=vine.co&src=typd)
>.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Contact info?

~~~
ckroll2
Good point sorry - ck at vine dot co

------
garysieling
Philadelphia, PA (Whitpain) : Software engineers and DevOps/Sysadmins/Postgres
DBAs

Full Time/Interns, Onsite

Wingspan Technology www.wingspan.com

We're a quickly growing, client-funded company with SaaS and installable
products for Pharma and Energy companies. We just deployed a new product with
some interesting technology constraints (e.g. users all over the world, extra
care given regulatory constraints)

Contact - gsieling@wingspan.com

------
borascorp
IT Guru - Boras Corporation - Newport Beach, CA (Orange County)

We represent baseball players and are widely regarded as the premier single-
sport athlete representation firm in the world.

We're seeking an IT guru to manage the various information technology systems
at our Newport Beach headquarters.

A love of sports, particularly baseball, is useful, but not strictly required.
We take great pride in being the best in the world at what we do, and most of
us have played sports at a high level. Regardless, from top to bottom, our
personnel believe in doing whatever needs to be done for the team.

A more complete job description can be found here:
<http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/tch/3365418491.html>

Obviously we're not your typical HN poster, but if it sounds like a good fit
let us know at jobs at borascorp.com. Please mention HN in the body of your
email.

More information about us and our work:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scott_Boras>

------
harel
London, UK (West End): Python/JavaScript developers

Glow has been working with the Facebook Ads API since June 2009, helping
clients like Omnicom, Group M, Kraft Foods, Best Buy, Ford and King.com run
effective ad campaigns on Facebook. All the team at Glow come from a
background in digital marketing services technology and have a knowledge of
the marketing potential and techniques on Facebook which is second to none. In
September 2012 we were awarded Strategic PMD status by Facebook, "the highest
distinction of excellence we have ever offered to our marketing developers"

Glow is on a rapid growth curve and are currently looking to assemble a super
team of great developers to work in our West End office. Successful candidates
will play a pivotal role in building the company as we go forward. We’ll do
everything we can to make you feel at home.

We cook with Python, Javascript, a large dose of other cutting edge
technologies and a healthy mix of social and advertising APIs.

If you think you can hack it, please apply to careers@thisisglow.com

------
e1ven
Waltham, Massachusetts - We're 20 minutes from Boston (So that ⌘-F 'Boston'
will find it ;) )

We're looking for smart, energetic, and fun software engineers to help us
revolutionize the digital coupon industry. We're doing cool stuff, and we'd
love to get to know you. Email me (email in profile), and I'll share your
stuff with the team.

Right now, what we really need is a QA Engineer-

Requirements:

* Solid grasp of computer science fundamentals * Experience building complex test automation frameworks (Java, Ruby) * Strong SQL experience * Comfortable working in a Unix based environment (Mac OSX and Linux) * Participate in the full software development life cycle, from requirements to test case creation to production support and troubleshooting * Able to work in a fast-paced, startup environment

Nice To Have:

* Experience with Selenium 2 Webdriver (Java) * Hands on experience with git * Experience with “NoSQL” databases (MongoDB a plus) * Computer science degree or equivalent * Working knowledge of Continuous Integration Platforms (Jenkins)

------
ccparker
Portland, OR, FULL-TIME, REMOTE, H1B

Puppet Labs is hiring additional Professional Services Engineers to join our
growing PS team! In this role, you'll help our Puppet Labs' customers succeed
through training, consulting, and custom development engagements, as well as
further Puppet Labs product growth with direct customer feedback.

As part of our Professional Services team, you will work with our customers to
implement solutions and deliver professional services, as well as deliver
training and keep Puppet & MCollective training accurate and up-to-date. In
addition, you will be responsible for providing pre-sales support to Sales &
Marketing, developing and publishing Puppet modules and products, and
developing and promoting integration and tooling around Puppet Labs products.
As Professional Services Engineer, you’ll also develop blog posts and other
communication for Puppet Labs, and work with R&D and Product Management to
develop and test Puppet Labs products.

To apply, go to www.puppetlabs.com/jobs

------
fideloper
New Haven, CT

Digital Marketing Agency looking for talented backend developer.

\-------------------------

Ppply here

[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/digitalsurgeons/web-
developer/a...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/digitalsurgeons/web-
developer/a5INu4hRKr4Q_YeJe4efaV?ref=rss&sid=68)

\-------------------

* LAMP stack * PHP, OOP, Frameworks (CodeIgniter, Laravel, Zend) * CMS - ExpressionEngine * Youthful group of peopl, FUN PEOPLE TO WORK WITH! * Big clients (Game companies, big names) * We like your attitude and desire to learn more than your resume. * Perks n' stuff, kitchen and amenities, etc

We’re Digital Surgeons, a digital-first creative agency working with well-
known progressive brands pushing the bounds of digital marketing and brand
experiences.

We have a great, fun, and hard-working culture; we hope you're someone who
enjoys working with fun people and making new friends at work.

We have many varying client projects, from short-lived campaigns to long-
lasting projects. We'd love to work with someone who wants to work with
clients and brand names and push the bounds of consumer experiences.

------
oakenshield
YC Winter 2012 security startup (stealth) - Palo Alto, CA - First Hire

We are building a multi-platform security application + SaaS that solves a big
problem for businesses and end-users in the domain of cloud storage and
sharing. Our product is in late alpha, has users, and we are currently ramping
up to support more platforms over the next 3 months.

We are looking for a strong generalist hacker who is comfortable mucking
around systems code but can also work on front-end and UI as required.

What we're looking for:

* Plenty of C++ programming experience, especially systems code. Any platform is okay (Windows / Mac / Linux), as long as you are not biased against working on another platforms if required.

* Great object oriented design and API design skills.

* A security mindset (see [http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/03/the_security_m...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/03/the_security_mi_1.html))

* Bonuses: Windows low-level expertise, JS wizardry, iOS (or Android) experience

Apply with links to stuff you've done or built to oakenthrones@gmail.com.

------
wahnfrieden
Canvas Networks (USV Funded) is looking for an iOS lead engineer to join a
small, close team building the rich-media community platform of the future.

Here’s what we’re looking for:

* You have a history of creating and shipping iOS software. Show us something cool you made in the App Store!

* You're proficient in Objective-C and Cocoa.

* You're passionate about creating delightful user experiences. You share the same goal with the rest of your team: to deliver the best user experience. Everything that matters to the user — from speedy performance to chrome — matters to you.

* You've maintained and improved apps after release. v1 is just the beginning — you know how to iterate on an initial release to continue momentum.

Free lunch, flexible hours, one of the biggest arcades in Manhattan (3
cabinets!), competitive salary and full benefits (health, dental, vision),
take-what-you-want vacation.

Our office is in Union Square, Manhattan. If you don't live in New York City,
we'll pay to fix that.

Shoot an email to jobs@canv.as with a resume, your portfolio, and a link to
your github if you have one.

------
blo
San Francisco, CA (SOMA) - Full Time

Web / mobile - funded stealth, not your typical X-for-Y startup

* Engineers (Full-stack / Frontend or Backend) * Mobile Developers * Data Scientists (Search / NLP) * Designers

\---

We're a team of engineers and designers (MIT, Cornell, ex-
Microsoft/Google/etc) working on technology that helps users access their
favorite online services and accomplish tasks in a more usable, efficient, and
social manner. Our goal is to make an essential utility that people use
everyday.

We're funded by many notable investors - several are in the top 25 (out of
100K+) people on AngelList. We haven't announced our product or funding
anywhere so we can focus on building.

If you're looking to get into an earlier stage startup (more equity,
ownership, ...) that solves complex problems, then come find out what we're up
to.

We work mainly with JS (jquery and node.js). Mobile developers should be
familiar with iOS/Android. We prefer designers have technical and UX
backgrounds.

Curious? Send your portfolio (github, dribbble, resume, etc.) to [my username]
at alum.mit.edu.

------
cce_
Boston, MA or Providence, RI -- Full-stack engineer and front-end engineer
positions at Tracelytics

At Tracelytics we work on elegantly answering questions about performance that
web developers face each day. Our technology monitors the full web application
stack, helping developers analyze and visualize changes in performance
characteristics. Our work is distributed, agile, and test-driven.

We are not a consumer web startup. Our product is for nerds, by nerds.

Our stack is a fairly typical “big data” system: beneath a powerful interface
(jQuery, D3, Backbone) we have a data faucet and processing pipeline that does
a ton of writes (Cassandra, Hadoop, MySQL, RabbitMQ, Python, C/C++), a backend
that does a ton of reads (Python).

If you'd like to join our team, please get in touch at jobs@tracelytics.com or
check out these postings:

    
    
        http://www.tracelytics.com/jobs/full-stack-engineer/
        http://www.tracelytics.com/jobs/front-end-developer/
        https://jobs.github.com/companies/Tracelytics
    

Thanks!

------
huntero
Alcorn McBride | Full-Time | Orlando, FL

Hardware/Software Design Engineer

We develop audio, video, lighting, and show control systems for themed
entertainment. You'll find our equipment in the world's biggest theme parks,
museums, and attractions. We're looking for someone with general knowledge of
Digital Video technology and Video Compression. RTOS/Embedded software
experience is ideal.

It's amazing to see the things our creative customers do with our equipment,
and it's exciting to work on next-generation tools and hardware to enable our
customers to create the "next-big-thing". You'll wear a lot of hats(today I'm
bouncing between debugging a PC application and working on an FPGA design),
but your primary focus will be on our video products. If you'd like to chat
about it, my contact info is in my profile.

For more details and to apply, you can check out the job listing on our
website: <http://alcorn.com/alcorn-mcbride-jobs/>

------
blader
San Francisco: product designers and mobile engineers. [So far, every member
of our team (who we didn't already know) joined us via Hacker News]

Subscription based social hyperlocal mobile gamified dating discovery engine
with loyalty coupons. For the enterprise.

Just kidding.

We're a stealthy team of product generalists, ML engineers, and even a
neuroscientist filling a hole in the universe by building software that
enriches the human experience. Everyone on our team codes and contributes on
every level, front to back. We've all built web scale products and scaled them
to millions of daily active users with zero marketing spend.

The world is becoming a different place: everyone is going to be carrying
around a network connected super computer with ambient sensors in their
pockets. We can see the future that is enabled by these devices. We are making
that future happen.

Real talk: We've been running our prototype for 5 months now and we all use it
multiple times a day, every day. Every person we've shown it to has asked us
if they can have it. Every single person who's installed ithas gotten mad when
our testflights expire. This is, verbatim, what one of our investors had to
say after running it for a week:

"Just wow. It's so magical. So easy. In fact, almost too easy. I'd insert
something in the first time user experience that is whimsical and funny like:
"making the magic happen..." And then boom suddenly your whole life shows up
as an archive. I just can't get over this. So stunning. You've achieved what
few could."

We are well funded by a long list of top tier investors:
<http://angel.co/herelabs>

We're looking for a select few product designers (technical people with a
portfolio of mobile work) and mobile engineers (who know iOS inside and out
and have good taste in design) who can come in and contribute at speed on day
one and who are world class at more than one thing.

Ideal candidates are brilliant, fearless, and passionate individuals who are
uncompromising in their pursuit of building an incredible product that will
positively affect the lives of every human being every day.

As teammates we value commitment and accountability; honing our craft;
building tools to create leverage; and seeking to learn from and understand
each other.

We are offering founding team equity and competitive salaries. Office space in
the heart of the SoMa in beautiful San Francisco. $10K budget for equipment
ready the day you start. Exec budgets, gym memberships, team lunches. Willing
to relocate. Willing to fly you in for interviews. Willing to tell you our
stealthy secrets.

We are not your typical San Francisco stealth startup. We are NOT another me-
too-social-local-sharing app. We DON'T sell condoms by subscription. We are
NOT the place to share photos of your dog taking a leak. There will be NO
gamification.

Life is short. Build stuff that matters. Email siqi at herelabs.com.

~~~
notJim
Just a bit of feedback: the part where you get somewhere close to describing
what your company actually does[1] is very well buried. And the rest is
incredibly vague and sounds very much like the stereotypical startup pitch you
parody in your opening sentence. Your pitch has all the points of a
stereotypical SF startup: vague platitudes about the future, a list of “top
investors,” “building something that matters”, stealth mode, claiming you're
not like all the other startups. Frankly, your whole comment is one of the
best pieces of satire I've seen on this board.

Not only that, but a service that archives my life sounds like… Facebook
timeline.

I realize you guys are stealth, but if you want to attract people by claiming
that you're building something that matters, you might want to actually tell
us what you're building.

[1]: ”And then boom suddenly your whole life shows up as an archive. I just
can't get over this. So stunning. You've achieved what few could.“

~~~
blader
Well this is painful, but fair.

Recruiting while trying to stay stealth is like voluntarily punching yourself
in the face. We're always happy to give demos to anyone who's interested in
talking to us - we're just not ready to have it all down in a public forum
yet.

I can understand where you're coming from and I agree, but we're going to just
have to live with this until we're closer to launch.

------
saumil07
LocBox, San Francisco. Frontend Engineer, Rails Developer, Data Scientist,
Inside Sales Representative. Relocations Welcome, H1B Transfers Welcome. More
at <http://www.getlocbox.com/careers> and
<http://www.techcrunch.com/2012/10/31/locbox-series-a/>.

Hello Future LocBox Engineer,

I’m CEO at LocBox (<http://www.getlocbox.com>) and we are looking for
passionate partners in our mission - empowering local businesses to generate
foot traffic and revenue from their best customers. We want to do it with Data
and Design in a space that has traditionally lacked in both but is now heating
up.

Most local businesses resort to unsustainable daily deals or boring Email
Marketing to acquire and retain customers. We reject that status quo and our
hundreds of (paying) customers agree. We’ve also developed a new
search/crawl/tech-centric way of acquiring our own customers and disagree with
the obsolete feet-on-street Sales model. The company is very small but
generating material and predictable revenue; net revenue growth has exploded
in the last quarter.

We also just launched with a $5.1M Series A in the press w/ TechCrunch,
AllThingsD, GigaOm and VentureBeat (press links below).

Talk to us? I'm saumil at getlocbox dot com and at
<http://www.getlocbox.com/careers>.

Recent Press:

[http://www.gigaom.com/2012/10/31/locbox-nabs-5-1-million-
ser...](http://www.gigaom.com/2012/10/31/locbox-nabs-5-1-million-series-a-to-
run-local-marketing-campaigns/) [http://venturebeat.com/2012/10/31/locbox-
pulls-in-5-1m-to-pu...](http://venturebeat.com/2012/10/31/locbox-pulls-
in-5-1m-to-put-the-nail-in-the-daily-deals-coffin/)

------
zedwill
Madrid, Spain. Full time.

Several positions:

* Node.js software developer * Presales engineer/Node.js software developer

Candidates need to be based in Madrid, Spain. We offer the possibility of
working partly remotely.

MediaSmart is an startup solving problems in mobile advertising. Work is fun
and fresh. You will work in real time bidding, performance advertising, and
mobile tracking. Our tech stack is Node.js for the application layer, a No-SQL
backend for persistente, and Express+Backbone.js for the user interface.
Knowledge of iOS/Android development is a plus.

We are looking for two candidates, similar profile but the presales role needs
excellent communication skills with clients and the non technical staff.

More info and contact information available at:

<http://www.mediasmart.es/es/pdf/developer.pdf>
<http://www.mediasmart.es/es/pdf/presales.pdf>

When applying, please add you saw this offer in HN

------
ILIKEPONIES
NYC | Full-time Lead Back-end Developer | bondsy (<https://www.bondsy.com/>)

Are you:

An experienced Rails developer with mastery of all of our back-end stack
elements, including Ruby, Rails, Git, Redis, PostgreSQL, and Heroku?

Interested in taking ownership of the server-side component of our product?

A good communicator who can collaborate closely with technical and semi-
technical team members to design and implement RESTful APIs and architectures?
Ideally you will have experience creating systems that scale for long-term
growth.

We are bondsy, the easiest way to put things back into the world. And we want
to chat with you.

Here is a brief writeup on our company:
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/14/bondsy-is-a-social-
network-...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/14/bondsy-is-a-social-network-for-
friendly-transactions-and-trades/)

And, here is our AngelList profile: <https://angel.co/bondsy>

Get at us: jobs@bondsy.com.

------
wogg
RescueTime (YC W08) is hiring: Candidate Role: Growth Hacker

We’re looking for a startup savvy business development candidate. This role
requires hands on marketing and sales planning and execution. Candidates show
a willingness to experiment and a desire to own the effort and results. You’ll
have top design, product and engineering talent to back you up to reach the
markets you want to explore. We’ve got a seasoned product ripe for a growth
expert to bring broader markets.

\- Startup business requires fast thinker and self-starter with tough skin

\- Contribute language, strategy, content for marketing resources like our
public website and social presence

\- Experiment with and track pricing, plans, and package deals

\- Leverage marketing tools network to improve lead gen

\- Explore partnerships with complementary products to expand reach

\- Should have experience and proven performance in marketing and sales

\- This is a high value and profile strategic hire and we will invest in the
best candidate!

\- We have great health insurance and a 401k

Want to know more? jobs@rescuetime.com

------
ssc
Anywhere

REMOTE; FULLTIME; H1B, E3, etc. are all possible!

SSC Group LLC is hiring a developer with Rails experience and/or stats/data
analysis experience.

====>

We run adult entertainment websites. Our company is profitable and growing.

Some things we use every day and love: Linux, Git, GitHub, Vim, nginx,
Varnish, Unicorn, Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis, Javascript, and probably others.

====>

* We allow full time telecommuting.

* We work normal hours.

* We pay for coworking/office space if you want it.

* We have offices in Los Angeles if you want to work on-site.

* We allow our developers to contribute to open source.

* We get to pick our tools and technologies on new projects.

* We take you to RailsConf if you want to go.

* We pay competitively.

* Our company owners are technical and understand how development works (refreshing!)

* We have a Hubot in our Campfire.

====>

You should be fluent with Rails (or be proficient with stats) and know your
way around a Linux server. You should also be comfortable working with adult
material.

If you're interested, we want to hear from you!

Drop us a line and show us one of your projects, a GitHub/StackOverflow
profile, or anything else you're proud of.

jobs@sscgroupllc.com

Experience with high-traffic web sites and TDD/BDD are pluses.

------
ryanbrunner
Toronto: Developers (Full stack), Interns OK. H1B (well, the Canadian
equivalent) OK.

Influitive is a Toronto-based startup that helps customers identify, track,
and recognize their best fans and advocates. And help people who love
companies find ways to help out. You can check out a demo of our product at:
<http://vip.influitive.com/join/prospect>

We’re looking for people who are self-motivated, passionate about code
craftsmanship, with strong communication skills and the ability to work well
with the product team. Our development team is constantly improving our
products, our processes and ourselves, and we’d like you to help us.

We develop primarily in Ruby on the backend (mostly Rails, some Sinatra), and
use a fair bit of Backbone on the front-end. We're especially interested in
getting into mobile in the next few months.

Here's some things that are important to us:

You have some experience with developing web applications. Ruby on Rails
experience is a plus, but we’re willing to help you learn and develop your
skills.

You like working on long-term, complex problems and continually evolving
solutions to meet changing customer needs.

Working on a team isn’t a problem for you. You value collaboration, and coming
up with solutions through communication and consensus.

You contribute back to the community - through open source contributions,
helping out other developers, or participating in local user groups or events.

You think a healthy work-life balance is important, and part of being a great
developer is being a well-rounded individual.

If you’re interested in joining us, send us a copy of your GitHub profile,
your StackOverflow profile, or anything else you think we might be interested
in seeing. Don’t worry about a resume.

Get back to me at ryan@influitive.com.

------
euroclydon
Power Analytics | Raleigh, NC | Full Time

We're looking for a JavaScript developer to work on our CAD-type app done in
SVG, JavaScript, and jQuery.

We sell electrical power system simulation and modeling software into data
centers, oil and gas, manufacturing, and government. Help us work on the web-
based interface to our simulation engine. You will help built a CAD-like
WYSIWYG designer using SVG, Canvas, and JS.

Take a look at Google Doc Drawings. It's done in SVG. This is the kind of
program we're working on. Does this sounds interesting to you? If so, we want
to talk. Also, we're looking for someone who understands web frameworks and
databases. We use C# ASP.NET MVC, but if you have experience with Java,
Python, or Ruby web frameworks you'll be fine.

You'll need to have at least a couple years experience writing object oriented
JS and understand standard web stuff like caching, AJAX, CSS, etc.

Email rkoopman@poweranalytics.com and mention Hacker News in the subject.

------
sashthebash
Berlin, Germany ("H1B") - StorageRoom - (1) product manager, (2) growth hacker

We’re building a cloud-based Content Management platform that’s targeted at
developers. We just received funding from prestigious VCs (unannounced).

You say Content Management sucks? That’s exactly what we think, and we see a
huge opportunity to do something completely different that plays well with
HTML5/JS and native mobile apps. The initial version of our platform is
already used by hundreds of customers, from major global media companies to
small development agencies.

We already have a team of incredible developers that are working on the next
generation of our service. We are looking for a (1) product manager, (2)
growth hacker to help us on the business side of things.

Interested? Please send an email to sascha@thriventures.com and tell us why
you are the right candidate.

P.S.: The company language is English and living in Berlin without any
knowledge of German isn't a problem at all.

------
gonzo
BSD Perimeter (the company behind pfSense) has an immediate full-time,
permanent position for a web developer and designer in our north central
Austin office.

Successful candidate will work on our public-facing websites, the open source
front-end of pfSense, and a variety of proprietary customer and internal
projects. This position will be responsible for both the design and
implementation of these projects.

BSD Perimeter is the leading provider of BSD-based network security
appliances, and the company behind pfSense, one of the most widely used
firewalls. We’re a small, growing company, with the opportunity for one person
to have a significant impact. Our websites as a whole see millions of page
views every month.

Location: Austin, TX. Remote candidates will not be considered. We will
consider those who can relocate quickly at their own expense.

<http://blog.pfsense.org/?p=657>

~~~
hnwh
Yeah, you guys sound like winners already </sarcasm>

~~~
gonzo
Even the co-founder relocated himself to ATX on his own nickel a couple months
ago.

------
owensbla
Seattle, WA | Front End JS/CSS Developer

About Us

We are a Seattle start-up that builds markets for and distributes premium
multi-media content. We create tools and services that help companies around
the globe manage, market and sell their products.

Job Description

You will be creating and improving a suite of cutting edge client side
applications by consuming our server side JSON APIs and integrating them into
client side rendered views. The candidate will also work with design lead to
build an immersive and polished experience for the end user. They will work on
multiple projects, from concept phase through testing and launch. We work in
an open, collaborative environment and seek someone who enjoys problem solving
and straying outside the routine.

Required Skills & Experience

\- Javascript MVC and best practices

\- CSS preprocessors

\- JS Templating

\- HTML5 API

Bonus Skills & Experience

\- Backbone & Underscore

\- CSS Grids

\- Require & Optimizer

\- Chrome/Webkit Dev Tools

\- UI/UX Background

If interested, feel free to email me at blake@blakeowens.com with any
questions and send along your resume, github account, or website.

------
foresterh
Seattle, Full time.

IOS/Objective C Dev/Architect/Lead

Gratafy is seeking an expert iOS developer to lead iPhone app development and
enhancements, and support our already established iPhone app. This role will
directly interface with the founders, other developers, as well as business
development and marketing functions. Gratafy is a highly collaborative, agile,
and fast-paced environment -- your contributions will be visible and highly
impactful.

Gratafy is a VC funded startup located in Seattle's South Lake Union
neighborhood. We are a growing team, building a social gifting platform
focused on giving and sharing experiences. Gratafy allows users to
instantaneously send gifts to Facebook friends at a rapidly expanding list of
partner local and national restaurants, nightlife establishments, and hotels.
We launched at the end of October and have been featured on ABC, CNN, as well
as other media outlets.

------
ivyirwin
San Francisco Area -- Remote Possible -- MindTime.com MindTime is looking for
a a jack-of-all-trades developer to help develop and maintain a small
portfolio of websites and applications. MindTime has developed a data point
that gives unprecedented insights into human behavior, and they are retooling
their platform to integrate with big data.

Existing web assets are all built in PHP and MySQL, so familiarity with these
tools is required. Current technology roadmap includes a new Facebook App, a
revamped API, and more centralized data monitoring.

MindTime has been in business for over 15 years, but they are in "startup"
mode as they steer their business toward greater value. The founder is located
in San Francisco, but willing to work with the right team.

To see current projects, visit mindtimemaps.com, mindtimetech.com, and
smartslices.com. To learn more, send a note to irwin [at] mindtimetech (dot)
com.

------
jaeysin
Afar Media | Full Time | San Francisco

Afar Media is a collaborative travel guide as well as a printed travel
magazine. I'm the lead engineer for a three-person team, and we're looking to
add a front-end developer. We use Rails 3, Slim and all the attendant
technologies (jQuery, CoffeeScript, drinking lots of coffee). Lately, we've
been using Ember.js, which is awesome. I'll paste below our official post, but
let me say up front why I think this is a great job. \- We work reasonable
hours and we're paid well for our time. (No nebulous promises of worthless
equity for infinite hours at the desk.) \- We believe in travel so strongly
that we pay you to do it. That is, each employee gets a yearly travel stipend
and three weeks vacation to use it. The only caveat is it must be
international travel and it must be to a city you've never visited before.
(Note: this is an awesome caveat.) \- Live somewhere else in the US? Maybe we
could work something out about working remotely transition into working in the
office. (Maybe. Tell us what's up. I started working remotely from Chicago
before moving to SF.)

\---- Begin Official Description ---- AFAR Media is a well-funded travel media
start-up spanning print and web. We have big monitors, stand-up desks, and
fancy new laptops. Your coworkers will be be developers, designers, project
mangers, and (this is the cool part) magazine editors, meaning you'll work
with a wider ranger of personalities than the standard developer scrum. This
job is ideal for someone who loves to travel for fun (the position does not
require travel, but a fulfilling life does, and one of our great perks is a
yearly travel stipend). No arbitrary requirements here, if you are an expert
or a least have a hacking willingness to learn and have a good attitude, we
want you. Our team is small, and all opinions are considered (and frankly,
needed) from product design through delivery. Check out our site:
<http://www.afar.com> If you are interested, please send an email to
jobs@afar.com, including relevant experience and work.

------
martian
San Francisco - Thumbtack - Software Engineer, Product Designer

Thumbtack is Amazon for services. A quarter of a million businesses have
listed on Thumbtack, and we connect those businesses with new customers
everyday. We're well on our way to being profitable and looking for two more
souls to join the adventure.

We're "disrupting" the services industry and have been covered in many major
media outlets: WSJ, NBC News, Washington Post, CBS, Inc, USA Today, and
hundreds more.

Our small team is dedicated to excellent engineering and design. We eat meals
together everyday cooked by an in-house chef. We work in a beautiful old
warehouse in SOMA. We play ping-pong (if that's your thing).

<http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering> and <http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs>

Email chris at thumbtack with questions.

------
scompt
Simfy | Cologne, Germany | iOS Developer

We are a team of music- and technology enthusiasts, which combines passion,
hard-work and fun to change the way people will listen to music in the future.
Starting from the idea that music should be available every where and at any
time, independently form where you are and what you do, we keep working every
day to make listening to music easier and better.

We're looking for an experienced iOS Developer (m/f) who shares the vision and
helps to build the best iOS streaming apps out there in the market. You have
an insatiable thirst for learning new things and enjoy sharing your knowledge.
You are organized, clear-headed, creative and proud of the high-standard to
which you work.

More details at: <http://about.simfy.com/jobs/job-offers/ios-developer-mf/>

------
mikebabineau
Rumble - SF Bay Area (Redwood Shores, CA) -- <https://www.rumblegames.com>

We're a new, well-funded startup making and publishing AAA games for browser
and mobile. We're making real games for a large audience. Not ultra casual,
not too niche-y.

Our first title is a cooperative multiplayer 3D action-RPG. Think Diablo on
Facebook. But free-to-play, and no big download. No obscure plugins, either --
we use Flash, but you wouldn't believe it. Adobe says they've never seen
anything higher quality in Flash.

Seriously, check out our trailer: <https://www.rumblegames.com/kingsroad> (and
that was 8 months ago - we've come a long way since)

We're in closed beta. Let me know if you want to give it a test drive.

Rumble is backed by Google Ventures and Khosla Ventures ($15mm series A). We
have one of the strongest founding teams the gaming industry has ever seen.
(<https://www.rumblegames.com/about/our-team>)

We're both a developer and publisher of games, and we need help on both sides.
If you want to develop the next generation of top-quality games, or you want
to build and scale infrastructure to 1mm+ concurrent players, this is for you.

Positions: <https://www.rumblegames.com/careers> (contact me directly if
something isn't listed)

Engineers

* Platform -- Java/Groovy/Grails/AWS (esp. Senior and Architect/Lead/VP)

* Web -- HTML+CSS+JS+(PHP/Python/Ruby)

* Game -- Flash+AS3/Java/C/C++/C#/Unity

* Data -- Hadoop/Spark/Mesos/Kafka/R+ML/Stats

Other

* Product Managers

* Analysts

* Designers

Drop me a line: mike.babineau@rumblegames.com

------
swalling
San Francisco, CA. Full time. H1B okay. Remote is a potential too.

We're the experimental features team at the Wikimedia Foundation, the
nonprofit that supports Wikipedia and other free knowledge projects.

We're looking for full stack engineers, ideally with a bent towards frontend
work, that can help us fix the experience of editing Wikipedia. Wikipedia has
~450 million monthly unique visitors, but only about 80,000 monthly
contributors, and that enormous disparity is what we're working to correct.

Rather than describe all aspects of what we're doing, here's a blog post
describing one of the projects on our plate, and how it relates to our general
approach:

[http://blog.wikimedia.org/2012/10/24/fix-this-broken-
workflo...](http://blog.wikimedia.org/2012/10/24/fix-this-broken-workflow/)

The post also includes links to apply, and some examples of what we've done in
the past.

------
donohoe
New York City, NY - Front-End & Mobile Web Developer - Quartz <http://qz.com>

Collaborate on a frontend unlike any other news site - one that places
emphasis on the reading experience, seamless interaction, and values content
over traditional business needs. An opportunity to shape and redefine the news
reading experience.

More info: <http://bit.ly/mobileWebDev>

New York City, NY - Ad Product Engineer - Quartz <http://qz.com>

A rare opportunity to help conceive and execute a totally custom ad product
from the ground up. We’re not talking banner ads, we mean making ads
complementary to a great reading experience. Think in terms of “How would
Instapaper implement ads?”

More info: <http://bit.ly/adProdEng>

You can email me direct for either of these spots - see my profile page. No
recruiters or agencies plz - just people.

More info via recent press:

"The Atlantic Launches Mobile-First Business Publication, ‘Quartz’"

<http://mashable.com/2012/09/24/quartz-the-atlantic/>

"Quartz: The new biz-news site is a technological and structural innovator,
with only a few hiccups"

[http://www.niemanlab.org/2012/09/quartz-the-new-biz-news-
sit...](http://www.niemanlab.org/2012/09/quartz-the-new-biz-news-site-is-a-
technological-and-structural-innovator-with-only-a-few-hiccups/)

"5 things journalists should know about Quartz, Atlantic Media’s business news
startup"

[http://www.poynter.org/latest-
news/mediawire/188712/5-things...](http://www.poynter.org/latest-
news/mediawire/188712/5-things-journalists-should-know-about-quartz-atlantic-
medias-business-news-startup/)

~~~
donohoe
And a little bit more info on Quartz (I was rushing earlier and on the go -
improvised working from coffee-shop while NYC transport crippled)

About Quartz

Quartz (<http://qz.com>), a newly launched global business news site from
Atlantic Media, is seeking an experienced Front-end/Mobile Web Developer. You
will work with other developers on a frontend unlike any other news site - one
that places emphasis on the reading experience, seamless interaction, and
values content over traditional business needs.

This is an enormous opportunity to shape the news reading experience and help
redefine the traditional “news site” as “news application”.

See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4596793>

------
drothlis
London UK: Junior test automation engineer. Permanent, full-time, on-site.

At YouView we are automating the testing of our product (a set-top box) using
stb-tester[1], a tool that we developed and open-sourced which captures video
from the set-top box and analyses it in real time.

These are early days for the project, so you can have a large impact on its
direction and success. One week you might be writing a python module to
control a network-controllable power supply; another week it might be a script
to generate comprehensive test coverage of a menu tree. There will be tedious
work too, but we want the kind of person who hates tedious work so much that
they automate it away.

Unix shell scripting and administration experience is highly desirable. The
test scripts themselves are written in python.

[1] <http://stb-tester.com>

------
lgalea
Toronto, Canada. Full Time. Ruby Developer.

Write awesome code and help people get laid at Avid Life Media. :)

We're a leading social entertainment company that operates some of the most
vibrant social networking and dating communities on the web.

As a developer, you’ll join an elite team working on properties such as
CougarLife, Established Men, and ManCrunch. You’ll be involved in all stages
of developing the products. You'll help create new product ideas, guide the
product roadmap and spec out what the next generation will look like. We look
for individuals who thrive in an environment where they will work creatively,
take initiative and deliver on commitments.

For more details: [http://jobs.startupnorth.ca/job/ruby-developer-toronto-on-
ca...](http://jobs.startupnorth.ca/job/ruby-developer-toronto-on-canada-avid-
life-media-inc-4395eedbf5)

------
shadchnev
LONDON, UK.

Arguably the most exciting tech position in London.

We are Forward Labs, a startup lab in London. We are a dozen guys coming up
with new ideas, building prototypes, testing them using lean techniques and
forming teams around products that have solid traction. Essentially, we are a
well-funded playground. Our goal is to produce 1-2 new businesses a year.

We have amazing, driven, entrepreneurial people who have a range of skills,
from dev to UX/UI, marketing etc all within the team. Since we are part of a
larger company, Forward (www.forward.co.uk), we also benefit from access to
their expertise. Please read more about the role on our website:
[http://www.forwardlabs.co.uk/jobs/lead-developer-for-
various...](http://www.forwardlabs.co.uk/jobs/lead-developer-for-various..).

Email me at evgeny.shadchnev@forward.co.uk for details.

~~~
vuzum
This sounds pretty slick! I'd love to discuss more about the opportunities of
this job, as we're a team, and lately we've been involved in building startups
more than other type of projects. And we kind of love the change. :)

------
takrupp
HFT Market Maker - Los Angeles, CA (NYC possible) - Full Time, No Telecommute
- <http://constitutionllp.com/active-positions/>

One of our clients, a high frequency trading market maker, is looking for top
Java developers with a strong skill set in CS fundamentals and statistics.
This firm is not your typical finance outfit, and will actually not look at
candidates coming from finance. They want people coming from low latency, high
through-put environments who understand the network stack from top to bottom.
This is a very flat organization, loaded with very passionate developers. They
are also relatively small, about 200 people globally, and they wont be growing
much beyond that number.

Contact trent.krupp@constitutionllp.com if interested.

------
carlio
Munich, Germany - remote and relocation help possible

LaterPay GmbH

We are building a payment API to make it easy to charge for digital content,
from news articles to stock photography to games. Currently we are working
with some of the largest publishers in Germany, focusing on online magazine
content, and shortly enabling micropayment based transactions.

We are a small team looking for problem solvers and generalists who can debug
a puppet manifest one day, prevent obscure XSS attacks the next, and optimise
some Django ORM calls in between.

We use python, and so proficiency in python and especially Django is a big
plus as this is the majority of the day to day job. But we're open to anyone
who gets stuff done, to use what is by now probably a cliche!

Email me at cc-jobs@laterpay.net with a resume or a bunch of cool stuff you
can show us (GitHub profile for example)

------
loire280
GS Design in Milwaukee, WI is hiring a full-time backend developer. Must be
on-site.

GS Design offers an incredible work environment, generous compensation and
benefits, and the opportunity to work with a national client roster including
Harley-Davidson, Mercury Marine, SRAM Corporation, Showtime and more.

Most of our work is in Python and PHP, and we use Django, Drupal, and
Wordpress. Our projects are client-focused and varied - web applications,
custom content management, and service integration. We're looking for a
flexible, pragmatic generalist who can handle multiple projects and shifting
requirements.

We're also looking for an Art Director, a User Experience (UX) Architect, and
a technical Project Manager.

You can see all our open positions here: <http://www.gsdesign.com/careers>

------
salar
Amsterdam, the Netherlands. Interns OK, no remote work.

Silk (www.silkapp.com) is looking for a DevOps engineer, and front-end and
full-stack engineers.

We're building a product that makes it easy for people to create sites with
content that is easy to query, visualize and share. On a deeper level, our
vision is to bring the semantic web to the masses and build an amazing company
around that.

We're working on many interesting and challenging problems, with a custom-
built Haskell graph-database on the back-end and a cutting-edge Functional
Reactive client-side framework in Javascript on the front-end.

The team is still small (~11 people), so you'll be able to make a large
impact. We are well-funded by top-tier VCs and located in the city center of
Amsterdam. More on <http://jobs.silkapp.com/>

------
salsf
San Francisco, CA │ ePantry │ Founding Engineer

We launched in August and were seeded behind a vision of making it easier for
busy people to make responsible choices. Highlights below:

* Customer Problem: We want to buy (and not run out of) sustainable products, but busy people take the path of least resistance on their household consumables

* Customer Value Proposition: 5 min registration = A) never run out of TP, B) never overpay, C) always get products good for people & the earth

* Customer Archetype: ~35 y/o female, kids, busy; “green,” but SUV; Whole Foods, but 365 (private label); iPhone, but not techy; Gilt often, but Gucci rarely

* What We Do: “Dollar Shave Club” for name-brand, “green” household consumables ($24+bn TAM), with an emphasis on flexibility and customer service

* Competition: Selling a niche product better than Amazon has a surprising track record. e.g. Alice, Dollar Shave Club, Manpacks, Quidsi, Zappos

* Our Challenge: Create the most convenient platform in the world for a set of household products with unique purchasing patterns (not a shopping cart site…)

* Full Time Team: Stu (Biz/PM): Advisor & raised >$2m @ 4 start-ups, >$100m invested in tech, employee #2 twice; Jordan (Mktg): Goodby, Doritos, TD Ameritrade

* Seeders : The entrepreneurs behind companies like Hotwire, CitySearch, Friendster, Cater2.me, Everfi, Vincraft, Augusta Columbia, and Toro IP

* Stage: Funded. Compulsively user testing prototypes. Conversations with suppliers on track. Alpha customers by November 15

* Founding Engineer: A fully empowered co-founder with strong opinions, understanding of lean & MVP tradeoffs, full stack ownership, and a long term vision

* What You Get: Competitive cash, generous equity, full benefits, flexible/fun environment, passionate team, leave the world better than you found it

I would love to grab a coffee/beer and brainstorm about the challenges and
opportunities ahead.

------
quixey
Mountain View, CA - Principal Data Scientist, Senior Software Engineer, DevOps
Engineer, Engineer in Test, and more!

We're Quixey, the Search Engine for Apps. We partner with some of the largest
carriers, app stores, browsers, and manufacturers to power app search
worldwide. Our Functional Search technology uses data from across the web
(blogs, tweets, news and review sites and more) to learn exactly what each app
does. Just type what you'd like to do into any "powered by Quixey" search bar
and we can find an app to help.

We're all about solving tough problems, and revolutionizing the existing app
discovery model is no small task. We just moved into a bigger office in
Mountain View, CA and are actively hiring for positions across the board.
Check out open listings here: <http://bit.ly/SOngig>

Also, here are couple descriptions of what we're looking for:

Principal Engineer, Search Sciences - In this awesome newly created role, you
will work with various internal teams at Quixey to develop the next generation
of technologies to power Quixey’s powerful Functional Search Platform. This
will include solving real world challenges in search, organizing information,
cluster content, text classification, and extracting signals from structured
and unstructured data sources.

Software Engineer in Test - We're looking for an experienced engineer to help
build the tools and processes that will uphold our quality standards. This
includes testing a variety of software products, system architectures, OS
platforms and browsers with maximal automation; building test frameworks that
are woven into our development and release process including regression and
unit tests; and designing and implementing QA strategies for a variety of
tools.

DevOps Engineer - This position involves building tools to manage, deploy,
monitor, and scale our AWS infrastructure with close integration to our build
& bug-tracking system, working closely with our development team to plan our
co-location strategy, and managing costs effectively for cloud services.

We're a fun, exciting startup that's expanding super fast. We’re well funded,
backed by world-class investors and are on track to power a billion queries
per month. We’re looking for passionate people who can make big things happen
and have fun doing it. We're also hiring in Finance, Marketing, and Product
Management, so take a look at all our open positions and see what might be a
good fit! <http://bit.ly/SOngig>

------
cedsav
Sales / Business Development Position - Bloomington, Indiana - Remote OK

We’re looking for the right person to help us improve our sales processes and
craft our marketing strategies. Ideally, you have experience with inbound
marketing, lead management, and enterprise sales.

We run FormAssembly, one of the top web form management solutions. We’re
small, bootstrapped, profitable, and expanding! Our customers, from Fortune
500 companies to small businesses and nonprofits, use our software to create
online forms and collect data. We play a critical role in their business
processes; FormAssembly helps them recruit teachers, qualify clients for
assistance, learn from their customers, or acquire new ones.

More info: <http://veerwest.com/jobs>

------
leeny
TrialPay - Palo Alto, CA (F/T, will cover relo)

<http://www.trialpay.com>

We work on getting users to try new products and services, install new mobile
apps, play new games, and visit new stores by giving them stuff that they
already want for free. For instance, our users score free movie tickets in
exchange for signing up for Netflix, free Facebook credits in exchange for
signing up for Gamefly, and so on.

TrialPay was founded by engineers, we’re growing fast, and we’re passionate
about understanding consumer behavior. We have great revenue, we respect
ideas, and in general, the consensus here is that we work with the smartest
people we've ever met.

We're looking for strong back-end engineers and people who like playing with
huge volumes of data.

aline@trialpay.com

------
krupan
San Jose, CA; Salt Lake City, UT; Boulder, CO

Fusion-io

Everything from embedded software, device drivers, SDK development, hardware
or software project management, QA, field support, manufacturing engineering,
digital logic (ASIC/FPGA) design and verification, IT, etc.

See the full list here: <http://www.fusionio.com/company/employment/?area=all>

Fusion-io is a great place to work: high caliber teams, solid benefits, lunch
provided least twice a week, and it Salt Lake we now have enough for a weekly
lunchtime ultimate frisbee game :-) (I'm sure the other offices are getting
close).

We make the most cutting edge, fastest, most reliable non-volatile storage in
the world. Email me if you have any questions: bmurdock AT fusionio.com

------
lucisferre
Vancouver | UX/Interaction Designer and Front-end Dev | WealthBar

WealthBar is bringing high-end fee-for-service wealth management to investors
with no-minimum investment requirements through an entirely online experience.
Come help us to transform the outdated financial service industry in Canada
and finally bring it into the 21st century.

Find out more at <http://wealthbar.com>

Job descriptions are on MatchFWD

[http://matchfwd.com/opportunities/ux-and-interaction-
designe...](http://matchfwd.com/opportunities/ux-and-interaction-designer-in-
vancouver-british-c)

[http://matchfwd.com/opportunities/front-end-web-developer-
in...](http://matchfwd.com/opportunities/front-end-web-developer-in-vancouver-
british-colum)

------
WaterDrinker
London: Ruby on Rails developer and competent all-rounder

SupaDupa.me - we're an online e-commerce platform aimed at creatives. Building
a beautiful and simple, yet powerful platform takes buckets of skill,
imagination and effort but it's rewards are huge when you consider the result:
that we allow people to focus doing what they love, allowing them to make a
living from their passion.

We're looking for a strong all-round web developer, with a particular focus on
Ruby on Rails and Javascript. Have a play with the site to get a better idea
of what's involved. If you feel you have the skills and the spark to help us
grow, get in touch! <http://supadupa.me/jobs> or email me directly at
james[@]supadupa.me.

------
niklas_a
Stockholm, Sweden: Instabridge is hiring brilliant programmers.

Instabridge is a small but hugely ambitious company in the Wi-Fi space. We're
changing how Wi-Fi works, and we want you to be a part of it.

    
    
      Who we are:
      * A highly motivated six person team, all in all having started 10+ companies
      * Based in Stockholm and NYC
      * Closing a large seed funding round with some of the world's leading investors
    
      What we're offering:
      * A great place to work (seriously! We have a lot of fun)
      * Competitive salary and stock options package
      * The opportunity to be part of something big
    
      Who you are:
      * A brilliant programmer, preferably with Android experience
    

Send CV and link to your GitHub account to niklas@instabridge.com.

------
cliftonk
Dallas, TX, full-time

Ruby Developer

About OrgSync

We were founded in 2007, have over 300 colleges and universities as clients
and are growing rapidly to reach our goal of working with the 4,000+ colleges
and universities across the United States and Canada. In the future, we will
also be entering other markets that can utilize our dynamic and evolving
product. We have an exciting and relaxed corporate culture that values team
members' contributions and dedication. Come be a part of our growth.

Job Summary

We're looking for a programming virtuoso to work alongside a small team of
developers and designers committed to building a robust, performant and
scalable web application that our users love. You have an attention to detail
and a professional curiosity that extends beyond the workplace. You will work
in a mostly autonomous environment, so you have to be just as awesome at
getting things done as you are at composing elegant solutions.

Most of our code is written in Ruby and runs on the Rails stack backed by a
MySQL database, but we also incorporate other technologies such as Node.js,
Memcached and Redis. We use GitHub for version control and our infrastructure
is entirely hosted via cloud services.

This is a full-time position at our headquarters in Dallas, TX and includes a
competitive base salary, a full range of benefits, stock options, and an
awesome team of creative people by your side.

Requirements

\- Passion for developing excellent software and an appreciation for elegant
code

\- Strong understanding of MVC web frameworks and REST concepts

\- Strong understanding of relational databases including complex queries and
optimization

\- Familiarity with key/value stores and caching techniques

\- Familiarity with JavaScript and its frameworks a plus

\- Open source project contributions a plus

\- Ability to play "Careless Whisper" on saxophone a plus

\- Strong written and verbal communication skills

------
bentlegen
Disqus

San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Software Engineering

Disqus is the web's largest third-party conversation platform. We're served on
hundreds of thousands of web properties, including CNN, Time.com, MLB,
Bloomberg, and IGN. If you're interested in tackling challenging problems
involving scale, bulletproof client-side scripting, or reaching millions of
users, Disqus might be the place for you.

We're growing, and looking to fill several positions:

    
    
      * Software Engineer - Infrastructure
      * Software Engineer - Core JavaScript
      * Full-stack Web Engineer
      * Operations Engineer
      * Automation Engineer
    

If you're interested, email me: ben@disqus.com. More information here:
<http://disqus.com/jobs/>

------
yesimahuman
Madison, WI: INTERN - Drift Hack

We are looking for an awesome intern to help us make tools that let more
people build stuff for the web.

Our two products, Codiqa (<http://codiqa.com/>) and Jetstrap
(<http://jetstrap.com/>) are focused on making mobile and web development
easier, faster, and more accessible. We are young company with a bright future
and passion in this space. We are 100% bootstrapped and have licensed our
technology to several large companies, along with building a subscription
based product suite.

If you are passionate about enabling more people to build for the web or
mobile, send us an email with something cool you've built to jobs@codiqa.com.

------
beseku
London, UK - Front-end, RoR and iOS developers

We're ramping up a new internal tech team to allow us to build our own
products and tools (for internal and public use) and need great developers to
help us build up and potentially lead a team of likeminded individuals.

More info: [http://uk.authenticjobs.com/jobs/13719/senior-front-end-
deve...](http://uk.authenticjobs.com/jobs/13719/senior-front-end-developer)
<http://uk.authenticjobs.com/jobs/14841/senior-ror-developer> and
<http://uk.authenticjobs.com/jobs/14840/senior-ios-developer>

------
cdunn
RightSignature | The easiest, fastest way to get documents filled out and
signed online. | <https://rightsignature.com>

Santa Barbara or San Francisco

Rails/JS Engineer

Design Junkie

We're a small team of hard-working, smart, friendly, and fun entrepreneurs and
programmers looking to add an energetic and talented developer and/or designer
to our group.

RightSignature is a bootstrapped SaaS company with serious users, solid
revenue, and rocket-ship growth. We focus on building the most elegant
electronic signature product on the market while also creating a fun,
profitable, and sustainable business. Check us out:
<https://RightSignature.com>

Contact joinus@rightsignature.com if interested.

------
will_critchlow
London: Junior / Graduate Python Developer

Distilled is looking for a graduate developer to join our growing Python team
in our London office. We currently have the following largely Django based
projects:

* DistilledU - a feature rich online SEO training platform - our latest project that came out of beta in June this year and is being well received by the SEO industry. * Distilled Store - an online store we’ve built from scratch to sell conference tickets and videos. * Internal Tools - building a range of tools, from quick hacks to fully functional tools, pulling from APIs and various data sets. * Distilled website - currently a Wordpress site that we’ve got grand plans for turning into something far more awesome based on a Django CMS and blogging platform called Mezzanine that we will fully integrate with DistilledU and Distilled Store. * Distilled Tools - our internal reporting system and tool for managing freelance writers.

You’ll gain experience in Agile development practices and work in an open, fun
and collaborative environment. Please apply at the URL below.

 __Requirements __

* Python - some experience, not necessarily commercial. * Frickin smart - you will need an uncanny ability to get stuff done. * Passion for self improvement - technologies move quickly, we’ll expect you to keep up. * Evidence of getting things done - you’ll probably have a number of side projects.

 __About the company __

Distilled is a search marketing company with a big and ever growing
reputation. We have worked with some of the biggest brands in the world, and
are known in the industry as experts in what we do. We are 100% owned by the
two directors, with offices in London, Seattle and New York. Employees number
52 in total, with London being the biggest office. We like to have fun, with
things like Beer o’clock every Friday, regular company outings and a meeting
room that is largely used for 4 player Mario Kart.

For more info and to apply: <http://www.distilled.net/graduate-junior-python-
developer/>

------
kms123
Cambridge, MA / Full time Engineers at Crashlytics
(<http://www.crashlytics.com>)

Frontend, Backend, iOS and Android. Mobile apps crash over 1 billion times a
day - let's do something about it!

Crashlytics is mobile crash reporting and analysis as a service. If you're
interested in the intersection of great UX, scalable systems, the mobile
internet, and big data analytics we want to talk to you! We're an early stage
startup looking for truly talented engineers with a passion for clean code and
great products. Our team is fast, smart and independent -- with previous
startup success. We are looking for seasoned developers and we don’t care what
type of environment you are working in (Java vs. PHP vs. Ruby). We believe in
the fundamentals -- so you don’t have to be an expert at everything, we just
want you to be excited about taking your production experience and jumping
into an emerging tech stack.

We're small and growing rapidly, so it's important to us to have a great
company culture to support that growth. We offer all of the usual startup
perks: snacks in the kitchen, flexible work schedule, top-of-the-line gear
(Macbook Air, Thunderbolt display, iPad/Android Tablet), etc. Additionally, we
feel strongly that it's the culture created by shared values that really makes
Crashlytics a great place to work.

Here's a brief look at a few of the things we value:

* We focus on the modern web - We don't support IE6, so you'll never have to worry about it! * We love feedback - you’ll be able to connect directly with customers who are using what you’re building and use their input to make the product better. * We’re self-directed - We trust you to manage your own schedule, vacation, etc. without complex policies or forms to fill out. * We ship - we're huge fans of TDD, build/measure/learn, and are moving towards continuous deployment. * We give back - We encourage open source contributions and community participation. * We’re hyper technical - Deep understanding and optimization are in our soul - what can your code accomplish in 18ms?

Interested, send your info to jobs@crashlytics.com!

------
ryporter
Palo Alto, CA. Full time. H1B okay.

AMA Capital trades billions of dollars per day in the currency markets.

We are all engineers, and we design and implement our own trading strategies
and infrastructure, down to the networking code that ties us in to financial
markets.

We are a very small team (I am currently the only employee). We will add one
or two engineers to our team in the coming months and are looking for people
who will focus on strategy or on infrastructure.

No experience or specific knowledge of finance is required. However, you do
need to be at least interested in financial markets and to be able to
implement your strategies carefully in C++.

For more details, go to <http://amacapital.net/careers.html>

------
WLInternet
Austin: Front-End Developers White Lion is looking for a full-time front-end
developer.

We would like you to join us in our vision to be the recognized go-to regional
interactive agency for handling complex and challenging web and mobile
projects.

Does the following accurately describe you?

* I want to be part of an organization where my input carries weight and where integrity is a core value. * I want to be trained extremely well and then trusted to do my job as I prove myself. * I have an extreme passion for the creativity and discipline that goes into front-end development. * I like to work on a wide range of diverse and challenging projects. * I love the adrenaline rush of complex JavaScript requirements. * I can work with jQuery in my sleep. * I have a comprehensive knowledge of JavaScript, CSS3 and HTML5. * I have hands-on experience working with front-end coding frameworks. * I know PHP and I am familiar with MySQL. * I am so versed in what is next with front-end development I could teach classes on the subject. * I am extremely reliable and dependable. * I have an old fashion work ethic. * My attention to detail is extreme. * I love to continually learn and improve. * Web and mobile technologies fascinate me.

If ALL of the above matches you perfectly, your primary job responsibilities
will be to:

* Serve as a front-end developer for new projects. * Help maintain and improve existing sites. * Collaborate with project managers, UX and graphic designers, back-end developers and other front-end developers. * Participate in helping the sales team price out new projects. * Help fellow developers debug and trouble shoot challenging issues.

We are a dynamic, growing company with a casual, fast-paced workplace.

Over the 16 years being in business we attract and retain self-starters by
having handcrafted a flexible, world-class work environment.

If you have carefully read all of the listed content and feel you have the
chops, we want to hear from you!

Apply at: <http://wlion.com/hires-the-best/front-end>

------
oebs
Berlin, Germany: Adspert (Bidmanagement GmbH) <http://www.adspert.de/>

We are looking for Python developers for both web application as well as non-
web application development.

If you mainly want to do Javascript with only a little bit of backend
development, then we have a position for you as well.

We're a small (~5 devs) but pretty competent team, working on interesting
problems. We got a complex system of about 7 or 8 applications (of which 2 are
web apps), which share their data through postgres (totaling ~2TB data at the
moment, growing every day by a few GB).

If you're looking for a nice place to work, without overtime or weekend work,
nice colleagues and fun environment, write to jobs@adspert.de.

------
mhale
Austin, Texas -- remote considered

Are you interested in helping families be healthier and happier?

You're in luck! SwimTopia is looking for Rails and front-end web developers.

SwimTopia provides web-based tools to help manage youth-sports teams and
leagues. We provide content management, online registration, email, volunteer
coordination, and more.

Our product is live with a rapidly growing base of happy, paying customers.

We are graduates of the Capital Factory 2011 accelerator program, and won the
Demo Day pitch competition. Here's our pitch:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0cNviPzjGQ>

More info: <http://jobs.swimtopia.com> or email mason@swimtopia.com

------
WLInternet
Austin: PHP/MySQL Back-End Developer White Lion is looking for a full-time
PHP/MySQL back-end developer.

We would like you to join us in our vision to be the recognized go-to regional
interactive agency for handling complex and challenging web and mobile
projects.

Does the following accurately describe you?

• I want to be part of an organization where my input carries weight. • I want
to be trained extremely well and then trusted to do my job as I prove myself.
• I have an extreme passion for the creativity and discipline that goes into
back-end coding. • I like to work on a wide range of diverse and challenging
projects. • I love the adrenaline rush of a complex database design. • I can
work with Apache and Linux in my sleep. • I have a comprehensive knowledge of
JavaScript, CSS3 and HTML5. • I am an expert in working with coding
frameworks. • I know PHP and MySQL inside and out and outside in. • I have at
least 4 years of technical back-end development experience. • I am so versed
in programming I could teach classes on the subject. • I am extremely reliable
and dependable. • I have an old fashion work ethic. • My attention to detail
is extreme. • I love to continually learn and improve. • Web and mobile
technologies fascinate me.

If ALL of the above matches you perfectly, your primary job responsibilities
will be to:

• Serve as the back-end developer for projects. • Create data models. • Help
maintain and improve existing sites. • Work in collaboratively in team with
project managers, UX and graphic designers and front-end developers. •
Participate in helping the sales team price out new projects. • Help fellow
developers debug and trouble shoot challenging issues.

We are a dynamic, growing company with a casual, fast-paced workplace.

Over the 16 years being in business we attract and retain self-starters by
having handcrafted a flexible, world-class work environment.

If you have carefully read all of the listed content and feel you have the
chops, we want to hear from you!

Apply at: <http://wlion.com/hires-the-best/code>

------
rootedbox
CHICAGO - COYOTE - We went from 0 to a billion in revenue in 6 years.. So
we're pretty much hiring in every type of position you can think of to keep up
with growth. Come join us.

<http://www.coyote.com/careers/>

------
jshiau
San Francisco, CA; Full time; H1B ok.

Threadflip is building a new social shopping experience at the intersection of
fashion, technology, and commerce.

We are looking for seasoned engineers to join our engineering team of three.
Our stack is Rails 3, with Redis and Postgres as our stores. We use
HAML/Sass/Coffeescript & jQuery for creating beautiful cross-browser
experiences. Our site runs on EC2 with all of the benefits and challenges that
brings. Our ideal candidate is that rare combination of user champion and
engineering generalist, with strong product vision and deep technical chops.

<http://www.threadflip.com/jobs?ref=hn>

Interested? Email us at jobs@threadflip.com

------
schelle
Indiegogo

San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Analytics Engineer / Data Scientist

There are some exciting and interesting data problems to solve in the
crowdfunding world and we're tackling a bunch of them. At Indiegogo, we
consider "helping people achieve their dreams" our primary objective, which
isn't a bad thing to be doing every day.

We currently have a lean "Insights Team" of 3 people focused on data
analytics, BI, scaling our data infrastructure, and advancements in machine
learning. We'd like to stay small, but are looking to add a couple impactful
people to the mix.

If you're interested, I'd love to chat more. For more info:
<http://www.indiegogo.com/about/careers>

Cheers,

Eric Schell

Founder, Director of Insights

------
jim-greer
San Francisco, CA Full time.

I'm looking for a Director of International Operations for Kongregate,
reporting to the COO (I'm CEO). This would be a smart generalist who could
handle lots of different responsibilities - I'm open to various combinations
of product management, engineering, and other backgrounds. We're expanding our
international efforts and need more leadership.

Kongregate is a wholly-owned subsidiary of GameStop, but we operate very
independently. We have over 15mm monthly unique visitors who spend nearly 2
billion minutes playing games on our site per month. 75% of our revenue is
from virtual goods. We have 36 employees.

(we're also looking for good web and mobile engineers, as is everyone else...)

~~~
triplehhh
Hi Jim,

Very interested in speaking more about this position. What's the best way to
reach you?

~~~
jim-greer
jim@kongregate.com

------
timanglade
Apigee (Palo Alto, REMOTE, H1B) — Developer Advocates, Java Developers, Mobile
Developers.

Apigee is the API company. We are helping thousands of developers build API-
driven applications every day. Our technology powers the APIs of Walgreens,
eBay, GameSpy, Tout, Citrix, AT&T, Pearson, ConstantContact, and hundreds of
others. We are actively hiring for App Services (our Mobile Backend-as-a-
Service technology). Our stack is fully open-source
(<https://github.com/apigee/usergrid-stack>) and our hosted service is
currently in open Beta. We are built on top of Jersey, Jackson and Cassandra
(we gutted a lot of the latter and built our own indexing system, query
system, storage format and multi-tenancy strategy on top of it).

Our newest open position is Developer Advocate. Our developer advocates
partner up with indie developers & startups to ensure they have a successful
launch on our platform; meet people from all walks of life from around the
world and help them build apps and APIs; bring feedback from the trenches to
the product. This is not solutions architecture or community bootstrapping.
This is about helping our existing, vibrant community of indie developers into
being even more successful than they already are without our help :) (More
details here: <http://apigee.com/about/jobs/developer-advocate>)

We are also looking for Java Developers to join our Core team and help us
overcome the next-generation technical challenges, from Websockets to multi-
DC, log routing and beyond! Not much is required except familiarity with at
least one NOSQL database, a good understanding of the Spring framework, and
solid experience in having fun.

Finally, we are looking for Mobile developers with solid experience in at
least one of iOS, Android & JavaScript+HTML5 to work on our SDKs.

We offer catered lunches, full health/dental/life/401k, above-market salaries,
options, unlimited vacation and flexible hours.

Want to apply? Have some questions? Want to join but don’t match either
position? Then get in touch! ➝ tim@apigee.com

------
stephenhuey
HealthPost in Houston, Texas | Fullstack and Front-End Developers

HealthPost launched its first product with a hospital system over a year ago
and we're now deploying to hospitals around the country. We're a leading
provider of cloud-based healthcare search and booking solutions for hospitals,
emergency rooms, medical practices and other outpatient services.

Our team generally uses Ruby on Rails, but we want to always be ready to use
the right tool for the job. We're a small lean crew, our customers love us and
we're scaling very rapidly, so we want you to come help us dream up new
products for the healthcare industry!

No recruiters, please! Everyone else, feel free to write me at
stephen.huey@healthpost.com

------
mikebo
Seattle, WA

Familiar

Familiar turns your many devices into social picture frames. More at
<http://familiar.com/> We're hiring software engineers who like building user
facing products. We use a wide variety of technologies from CoffeeScript to
Objective-C, so lots of opportunity to learn something new. If you're
interested in hearing more about what we're up to, my e-mail is mike [at]
familiar-inc.com

[http://familiar.com/blog/2012/09/familiar-announces-20mm-
mon...](http://familiar.com/blog/2012/09/familiar-announces-20mm-monthly-
photos-displayed-and-13mm-financing.html) gives some background on our recent
growth, product, and investors.

------
saharjafari
#LOOKING FOR JOB

Hi!

I am looking for an internship job. I am no Computer Science student but I
learned my lessons online. I focused on learning Front End web development.
Check my website at saharjafari.com and see if you want someone like me in
your team.

I learned JavaScript, HTML and CSS. I could help your startup do CSS and small
JavaScript tasks without allocating your expert people on it. I will increase
your startup headcount too!

I offer to work for FREE in San Francisco Bay Area. I am US citizen and have
no problem working in the US. The reason I am willing to work for free is that
I want to start my career from somewhere.

Please contact me through my website at: www.saharjafari.com

Please help women in tech by your upvotes at least!

------
stefanocutello
Amsterdam, The Netherlands.

In PastBook.com we have two open positions:

* On-Line Marketing and Acquisition Manager (HIRING)

* English Copywriter (INTERN)

More info here: <http://www.pastbook.com/txt/job-offers/>

We are also looking for a CTO.

LAMP Environment, Redis, Distributed architecture and more. Contact on twitter
@weblance for more info and full list of benefits.

<http://www.pastbook.com>

Featured on TC (<http://goo.gl/cmFCL>), WSJ (<http://goo.gl/VxFeF>), TNW
(<http://goo.gl/RaKPu>)

------
onsports
San Francisco, CA. Full-time. H1B is fine.

OnSports is revolutionizing the sports world. We're a fast-growing, well
backed startup and are focused on building social, design forward, mobile apps
for the ever expansive sports market. The opportunity ahead of us is huge and
we're looking for the right team members to join us.

We love what we do and we love what we are building. A challenging problem is
what excites us.

We are looking for: * Lead Python/Django Developer * Lead Android Developer *
Lead iOS Developer * Product Designer *

Join us. Email jobs@onsports.com

Read more about us and our team at <http://www.onsports.com/company/>

------
latch
Singapore and San Francisco (Work Permit / H1B possible)

Viki.com is looking to hire engineers and dev ops across all of our teams
(platform, web, mobile, flash, analytics). We use a variety of technologies
but our core is Rails, PostgreSQL, Node, Redis, JavaScript and ActionScript
(plus Java/ObjectiveC on the mobile side of things) - though we're much more
interested in hiring well-rounded and passionate developers.

We're dealing with some really cool challenges in terms of scale and our
global reach. Also, Singapore is an amazing place to be. English-only speakers
won't have any problems.

Feel free to email me at karl@viki.com for more information.

------
pmjoyce
London, UK. Full time. Geckoboard

Recently named one of London’s hottest startups and backed by some of the most
respected investors in the business, Geckoboard creates software that makes it
easy for businesses to see all of their key metrics on elegant real-time
dashboards.

Our approach has won praise and accolades for setting the standards in the
field of data communication design and we're growing fast.

If you're a Ruby on Rails engineer wanting to join a small, dynamic team
building software that customers love then we want to hear from you.

You’ll be:

===========

\- Shipping code, solving interesting problems and making a difference

\- Working with an innovative web application and platform helping thousands
of businesses around the world

\- Working in a small fast moving team to shape the future development of the
application with input on key technical decisions

\- Working in one of London's hottest startups
(<http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/jul/08/east-london-20-hott...>)

Requirements:

=============

\- An ambitious and tenacious individual with a passion for hacking

\- Eager to join a fast growing, well funded startup on an upward trajectory

\- 1+ years’ experience with Rails (or similar advanced web framework).

\- 2+ years’ experience with a dynamically-typed, object-oriented language
(preferably Ruby or Python).

\- Knowledge of PostgreSQL or MySQL

\- Experience with at least one NoSQL datastore

\- Test driven development experience

\- Familiarity with DVCS (we use git).

\- Able to work in London full-time

Nice to have:

==============

\- Open source contributions

\- Backbone.js experience

\- Event driven programming experience

\- Keen on the startup world

Salary

======

Generous salary - dependent on experience & ability. Stock options form part
of the package.

Application Process

====================

To find out more send us your C.V./Github or Stack Overflow portfolio and a
short description on why you’re perfect for the role to jobs@geckoboard.com

~~~
daemon13
Paul, your url to guardian article got cut and does not redirect correctly.

~~~
pmjoyce
Thank you! Here's the correct link:
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/jul/08/east-
london-20-hott...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/jul/08/east-
london-20-hottest-tech-companies)

------
rada
Minneapolis: Web/Mobile Engineer/Developer.

Looking for one good developer to join our team. Great environment (think
start-up within a large stable company), truly great small team and
outstanding life-work balance/schedule (no overtime, summer hours, etc).

Our stack is: PHP, MySQL, C#, Javascript (plain/JQuery/JQuery Mobile), HTML5,
iOS, Android, Selenium. Any combination of those skills is fine.

Full time onsite Minneapolis (Eden Prairie) only, no sponsorship.

Email me at <http://i.imgur.com/jg46D.png>. I am happy to answer any fellow
developers' questions but please, no recruiters. Thanks!

------
jimc
Practice Fusion -- San Francisco (FT, INTERN, REMOTE, H1B)

We are looking for talented Engineers who are passionate about creating life-
saving technology for doctors and patients. You relish writing code and
building applications and services that are used by 200,000+ users serving 50+
million patients.

Stop playing games, start saving lives.

Technologies: Sencha, JavaScript, C# / .NET, Java, AWS, SQL Server, Data
Warehousing, Groovy, Selenium, Gradle

Positions: Software Engineers, Test Engineers, Architects, Data Warehouse
Engineers, Program Managers, Interns

Join us: <http://www.practicefusion.com/careers/>

------
rpikus
Ponte Vedra Beach, FL - Full Time

ATP World Tour, the governing body of the men's professional tennis tour is
hiring for a Digital Media Systems Administrator.

Responsible for maintaining the day-to-day operation and security of Digital
Media and related areas of the company. Installs and configures servers,
networks, virtualization systems and related technology. Handles monitoring,
diagnosis and problem resolution for all systems and users.

For more details and to apply online visit:
[http://protennisjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/r.cfm?i=492...](http://protennisjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/r.cfm?i=49245)

------
tow21
London: Farringdon. On-site only.

Timetric is looking for python/django/javascript/devops engineers to help us
build the best data visualization platform available anywhere.

We're a small, motivated team. We've spent a lot of effort getting rid of
process, and I've never been in a team which can deploy faster or more
frequently.

And we're backed by a solid sales team who know how to get users for our
products (and pay the bills!)

We want smart, interesting people with a passion for making usable systems.

There are job descriptions at <http://timetric.com/about/jobs/> \- or just
email us at jobs@timetric.com

------
joshyeager
Swift Software - Frederick, MD (Near DC) - Software Engineers for Product
Development and Professional Services Are you tired of commuting to DC or
Northern Virginia? Swift Software is a growing product-centered technology
company seeking talented developers to join our development and proserv teams
in Frederick, MD. Our flagship product is JobTraQ, a task management and
workflow system that offers vastly more flexibility and power than any other
product in our market segment, and is significantly less expensive and easier
to configure than big "BPM" suites like MetaStorm and Lombardi. These
advantages are allowing us to disrupt both markets.

Product developers will create new features in JobTraQ and enhance existing
functionality. You’ll help us build advanced visual design and administration
tools, augment the product’s business intelligence capabilities, improve
performance and scalability, and use customer feedback to enhance all parts of
the system.

Proserv developers will work with our mid-market and enterprise customers and
our business analysts to design and implement software solutions that build on
JobTraQ's capabilities. Our implementation and customization projects are
usually one week to two months long, so you’ll enjoy a wide range of work on
interesting problems for clients in many regions and industries. Recent
projects have included a touchscreen system for warehouse tracking,
integration with accounting systems, complex custom finance and billing
reports, and automatic data synchronization.

Both teams have an enjoyable and collaborative culture in a creative
environment. We interact positively and openly and emphasize learning and
professional development. These attributes have enabled us to produce an
industry-leading product with a globally recognizable and satisfied client
base. Our environment is relaxed and fun, we play everything from Total
Annihilation to Alien Swarm at our game nights, and we equip everyone with new
quad-core Thinkpads with SSDs and dual monitors. Our policies and benefits are
family-friendly, with generous vacation time, good health insurance options,
and flexible work schedules.

For more information about these positions, see the links below. If you are
interested in either one, email your resume to resumes@swiftsoftware.com.

[http://www.jobtraq.com/jobs/se227-software-engineer-
product-...](http://www.jobtraq.com/jobs/se227-software-engineer-product-
development.html)

[http://www.jobtraq.com/jobs/se152-software-engineer-
professi...](http://www.jobtraq.com/jobs/se152-software-engineer-professional-
services.html)

------
mmurph211
Wakefield, MA - Vestmark

We're a leading technology platform provider delivering wealth management and
investment advisory solutions since 2001. We're looking for engineers to focus
on front-end development among other software engineering positions. Head to
<http://www.vestmark.com> and
<http://www.vestmark.com/Jobs/SoftwareEngineering.html> for more info.

Pre-IPO company with strong momentum offering competitive wages, excellent
benefits and equity.

Email hr at vestmark dot com if interested.

------
kevinpfab
Emergent One - Remote (US) - Full Time

Emergent One automatically generates REST APIs for existing applications and
databases. We're a new startup devoted to making APIs better and more
prevalent. Although we're a small team, we are growing fast and moving even
faster.

We are looking for a Software Engineer that is passionate about developer
communities, REST, and of course, building and consuming APIs. The role will
be a combination of development on our developer portal solution and our core
tech behind generating APIs. You’ll be helping build the API that generates
APIs. In fact, that API generated our own private API (so meta!). You'll have
a huge impact on the company and customers as a very early member of the
organization, and be introduced to a large range of cutting edge API
providers.

<http://www.emergentone.com/jobs/>

===Responsibilities

* Lead development on a robust developer portal solution for APIs we provide

* Contribute to the core solution that generates APIs

* Gain a deep understanding of the Emergent One platform

* Help troubleshoot problems in our customer's API design

* Work closely with customers to design solid RESTful APIs

* Build up a resistance to mildly brain melting meta-ness

===Qualifications

* 3+ years experience as a Software Engineer / Developer

* Experience developing applications built on APIs

* Deep awareness of RESTful API design and HTTP standards

* Strong knowledge of object-oriented design and design patterns

* Experience on a remote team a plus

===About Emergent One

* Ruby on Rack core, js / backbone frontend

* Funded Seed Round, TechStars Cloud Alumni

* Remote organization - work wherever you want!

* Choose your own hours - we're results driven first!

* Regular (friendly) debates and gaming sessions

* Founded by 2 ex-Rackspace developers

Email us at jobs@emergentone.com

------
jetsnoc
Twin Falls, ID or Remote [about 90 minutes from Boise, Idaho] (full-time,
contract and internships available)

KickBack Rewards Systems manages a national coalition loyalty program and
white-label loyalty programs for convenience stores and grocers. We
bootstrapped, self capitalized, and are a profitable and well managed stable
company. We have several fortune 500's on-board and we've maintained a start-
up attitude.

Hiring:

    
    
      - Data scientists ("Big Data", Hadoop mostly)
      - DevOps (Chef, Debian 6)
      - Development (C, PHP, Python, Ruby)
    

Contact me directly:

    
    
      brian@kickbackpoints.com

------
jonstjohn
Salt Lake City and San Diego: PHP/Python(/Ruby) software developers. Work with
a fantastic team of motivated developers, great benefits, fun environment.

Check out the position: <http://www.drivecurrent.com/careers.html>

We have a couple long-term applications that are developer in PHP w/ Zend
Framework, a smaller application in Ruby, and are planning new development in
Python/Django.

Come join us as we grow a new office in Salt Lake City and expand our existing
one in San Diego.

Solid paid vacation/holidays, work-at-home days, semi-flexible hours, on-site.

------
johndavi
Palo Alto: Machine Learning Engineers, Java Engineers, (Big) Data Engineers (I
feel like without "big" regular data nowadays just looks lonely)

Diffbot (www.diffbot.com) is brute-force building the semantic web via
computer vision, machine learning, NLP, and other buzzwords that aren't
actually buzzwords for us. Moreover we're doing it by offering real API
services to real developers, and earning real money.

Well funded, making excellent revenue, working on challenging novel stuff.
Check out our jobs at www.diffbot.com/company (and play with our APIs first to
know what we're all about!).

------
mbesto
London, UK, Full Time.

Harris and Hoole is a Tesco backed coffee start-up looking for a "Technology
Guru" to help with internal IT needs. In other words, you get to work with the
Operations Director to help decide and implement both traditional IT and "new"
SaaS solutions. Ideal candidate is someone with a tech background (2+ years)
looking to go into more of a business/strategy type role.

Website: <http://www.harrisandhoole.co.uk/>

Contact: If interested and want to get more details, please send communication
to myself: mbesto AT gmail.com.

------
rpikus
Ponte Vedra Beach, FL - Full Time

ATP World Tour, the governing body of the men's professional tennis tour is
hiring Digital Media Web Developers.

Responsible for maintaining and developing new functionality for the ATP's
Digital Platform. Works with appropriate stakeholders through all steps of
software development lifecycle to determine requirements, implement and launch
new digital initiatives.

For more details and to apply online, click here:
[http://protennisjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/r.cfm?i=492...](http://protennisjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/r.cfm?i=49243)

------
jrheard
Yelp

INTERN OR FULLTIME in SAN FRANCISCO, CA

I'm a full-stack web developer at Yelp, and I definitely recommend the hell
out of working here. We've still got the startup environment (kegs, dog, etc);
we're located in downtown San Francisco, half a block from MoMa; we are in a
unique position to do great stuff and solve hard problems while helping people
find great local businesses.

I built our "Hot New Businesses" feature - <http://yelp.com/openings/sf> , for
instance, you can find it on the homepage and in our mobile apps too - which
crunches through our data nightly and generates a list of the most recently
opened bars and restaurants in your city, complete with predictions of the day
they opened on. It's a really useful feature, and we have so much data that I
was able to build it without knowing anything about machine learning, data-
mining, etc; imagine the crazy-useful stuff you could do here, if a
knucklehead like me could make a feature like this.

For more info about what it's like to work here as an engineer, see a Q&A with
me at <http://officialblog.yelp.com/2011/07/day-in-the-life-of-a-ye...>. , or
feel free to contact me at jrheard at yelp dot com.

Here's a list of our open engineering positions:

Web Developer

☆ Develop cool and useful features for our 61M+ monthly visitors

☆ Expertise in JavaScript, HTTP, HTML/DOM, and CSS, as well as server-side
chops in a language like Python, Ruby, Java, C++, etc. We're on Python, but
we're just looking for people who are really good at programming, so no
worries if you don't have much Python experience.

Search and Data-Mining Engineer

☆ Tackle machine learning and information retrieval problems from our database
of 22M+ Yelp reviews

☆ Strong grasp of algorithms and data structures; expertise in Python, Java,
or C++ Back-end Engineer

☆ Build whole systems that are simple and scalable

☆ Expertise in your favorite modern programming language: Python, Ruby, Java,
Objective-C, or C++ Mobile Developer

☆ Create fun and useful mobile applications for the iPhone, Android,
Blackberry platforms and beyond

☆ Expertise in C++, Java and other mobile languages

To apply, head to
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=oyXeVfwo&s=Hacker_News](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=oyXeVfwo&s=Hacker_News)

------
bankim
Nimble Storage | San Jose, CA | Full Time | H1B welcome

Nimble Storage is one of the fastest growing storage systems company.
<http://nimblestorage.com/company/awards.php>

Looking for system software development and test engineers with expertise in
C/C++/Java/Perl. Please check careers page for specific positions:
<http://www.nimblestorage.com/company/careers.php>

If interested email resume along with job position to bankim [at]
nimblestorage [dot] com

------
vuzum
Iasi, Romania. Full time

Vuzum (<http://vuzum.com>) is looking to bring in 4 additional web developers
to our team. We're building an amazing start-up called Blogvio. The plan is to
change the way users add content to their websites, focusing on both web and
mobile.

You: Must be a Senior PHP Developer (CakePHP, Symphony frameworks), AJAX
(HTML, CSS, JS), jQuery and HTML5. Especially canvas, audio, video tags.

Us: A stelar team focusing on solving challenging problems in an interactive
way, either for our internal projects, or for our clients.

------
lamplightr
Uken Games in downtown Toronto

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.

We are a profitable startup (~45 employees) experiencing massive growth. Some
of our challenges include: \- pushing whats possible in a browser (check out
Mighty Monsters on iOS... yes its html5!) \- scaling our infrastructure to
support millions of players across dozens of cross-platform games \- analyzing
billions of user actions to create actionable items that will improve the
player experience

More info at <http://uken.com/jobs>

------
twalling
Connected Sports Ventures Cambridge, MA FULLTIME - Backend Engineer (Node.js,
Redis, MongoDB)

We're looking for another backend engineer to join our team as we continue to
expand upon our realtime, single game fantasy, football and baseball games
(<http://rumbletv.com>).

You can read more about our current positions and what we're building over at
<http://jobs.connectedsports.com>. Any questions or applications can be
directed to me at jobs@connectedsports.com

------
thaenn
Boston: Engineers (PHP / Java), Product people, SEM Analyst

Ever build an ecommerce travel site from scratch? We have. Twice. Everything
we build is designed to help people book a memorable trip at a price that
works for their budget.

We look at challenging concepts and think, "Yeah, we can do that." And then we
go out and do it. We rely on smart, creative individuals willing to take
risks. Moving fast is in our DNA.

If you're interested in working with people that check their egos at the door
and focus on results day in and day out, then drop me a line.

thaenn AT smartertravelmedia.com

------
hndl
MineralTree, Cambridge MA

A bit about us:

"MineralTree, a provider of a cloud-based secure, integrated payables and cash
management solution for small and medium size businesses seeks Developers with
solid experience in Java/J2EE software development to work with our talented
technical team to design, develop, and enhance our revolutionary product
suite."

We have a proven entrepreneur (this will be his third startup). Plenty of work
to be done. We're small, we're fast and we're fun.

Email me at: anuj dot bhatt at geeeemail (you know what this is) dot com and
we can take it from there.

------
sjezewski
Moovweb (moovweb.com)

San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Rails Engineer

TL;DR: Moovweb transforms existing websites into mobile websites. Be a part of
Hampton Catlin's (sass/haml) newest technology. We are working on getting our
technology into the hands of everyone.

Skills:

\- 3+ years rails experience / 1+ year and extra tenacious \- front end
(UX/UI) specialist or rails generalist \- Bonus points for experience with: \-
background processing libraries (sidekiq) \- analytics (mixpanel) \- business
integration libraries (marketto / etc) \- steering the product / app as a
whole

Email jobs@moovweb.com

------
xsmasher
Mobile Game Developers (C++) at TinyCo in San Francisco
<http://jobvite.com/m?3Rq9sfwC>

We make freemium games for iOS and Android in C++. Always looking for new
client-side developers. Growing company with strong revenue from out stable of
launched games.

I'm happy to talk about the company; feel free to contact me.

Other positions (back end engineers, DBA, game designer, content manager, UI,
UA, QA) hiring too: <http://jobvite.com/m?33q9sfwO>

------
Stevegottlieb
Union Sq area NYC- Shindig, revolutionary large scale video chat event
platform coming out of Beta with application to online media, distance
learning, online dating,gaming and many other verticals is looking for a
SENIOR FLEX ENGINEER to join a small but expanding team. We are also expanding
our BUSINESS DEVELOPMENT TEAM and are looking for digital media execs with
experience in both new media and traditional media. Check out
Shindigevents.com and send inquiries to jobs@shindigevents.com

------
zds
NYC: Codecademy is looking for product designers, communication designers, and
backend/frontend engineers.

We're the easiest way for anyone to learn to code. In a year, millions of
people have used Codecademy to learn the basics of programming and beyond.
We're a small team of 12 but we've seen awesome traction and raised money from
smart investors (Union Square Ventures, Kleiner Perkins, etc.). Come help us
change the way the world learns! Email yoonie@codecademy.com or
codecademy.com/jobs.

------
senderista
Seattle: Senior Software Developer

Meteor Solutions is a growing, cash-flow-positive web analytics startup based
in downtown Seattle. We’re looking for a senior-level dev with experience in
high-throughput, highly-available messaging and analytics systems. Bonus
points for experience in Hadoop or real-time stream processing systems. AWS
experience also a plus.

Complete job description here: <http://www.meteorsolutions.com/about/jobs/>

------
0xa
Tumblr, New York, NY (NYC, Manhattan): Software and Database Engineers

Tumblr is actively hiring experienced engineers at every layer of our
technology stack. We have interesting projects for people with a knack for
software design, a nose for efficiency, and a passion for massive scale and
visibility. We work in an open, friendly and positive environment that
encourages intellectual curiosity, a love for open source, and empowering
millions of users to create and explore content. I'll highlight a few
positions here, but you can see the full listings and our benefits at
<http://tumblr.com/jobs>

* Database Engineer (<http://bitly.com/U0VK2P>): You'll scale and organize our data persistence layer to a level few sites can match. We'll love your MySQL expertise and eye for efficiency.

* Software Engineer--Distributed Services (<http://bit.ly/QWZC0p>): Writing generic, reusable services in Scala or Go, you'll design, code and grow a blazingly fast platform for our PHP application.

* Search Engineer (<http://bitly.com/TcOdt8>): Real-time search and analysis is your forte. Using your large-scale experience with Elastic Search, you'll tune our search algorithms and expand the software infrastructure.

* Product Engineer (<http://bit.ly/ToF7Ya>): You're a versed engineer and perfectionist with good taste, ready to take ownership of entire features of our PHP application.

About Tumblr:

Founded by David Karp in New York City in 2007, Tumblr is a microblogging
platform that allows users to effortlessly share anything. Tumblr now hosts
over 70 million blogs with over 30 billion posts to date. Our pageview to
engineer ratio is 0.5 billion PV per month to 1 engineer. This means every
line of code every developer writes has a huge impact. We are focused on
building tools and technologies that will advance the state of the art in
dealing with massively scaled websites as we quickly grow past 50,000 requests
and 1,400 posts per second. We are also excited to deliver a range of new
products that will enable users to share their own creative content, discover
content, and connect to one another in new ways.

------
jhuckabee
REMOTE, -0400 UTC to -0800 UTC

Cyanna Education Services [1] is building a web-based business workflow
platform to service the education industry. We are looking for a Rails
developer to assist in bringing this product to the next level. If you are a
self-starter and knowledgeable code wrangler, please email us a little bit
about yourself, including resume and github username, to jobs@cyanna.com (no
recruiters please).

[1] <http://www.cyanna.com/>

------
JunkDNA
Philadelphia, PA

The Children's Hospital of Philadelphia We're not technically a start-up, but
our small group inside CHOP is striving to be a startup within a larger
organization.

See my interview at OSCON for why you might want to work for us:
<http://youtu.be/wzcIOMp6ZKw>

We are hiring for both a Lead Analyst/Programmer and a Sr. Analyst/Programmer

\----- We are seeking an experienced software development professional to join
our small, highly focused, entrepreneurial R&D application development group
within the Center for Biomedical Informatics (CBMi) at The Children's Hospital
of Philadelphia. As a member of our team, your technical expertise can have an
immediate impact on patient care through our mission to accelerate pediatric
research with novel applications and data solutions. Furthermore, your work
here has the potential to impact the future of healthcare through our research
into software solutions supporting genome-enabled personalized medicine. Our
research mission fosters an environment where creativity and exploration of
new technologies are promoted and encouraged. Likely candidates should have
solid experience and working knowledge in three or more programming languages
(Python, JavaScript, or Scala experience is highly desirable) and be
comfortable with one or more relational database platforms.

Our dynamic academic research environment demands an individual with
exceptional written and oral communication skills who can rapidly translate
requirements from a variety of disciplines into intuitive, high quality
software solutions that support our strategic vision.

Candidates with prior experience in the biomedical field, especially using
highly complex genomic data and/or data from electronic health records are
very desirable. Participation in one or more public open source projects is an
added bonus.

Full details and application for Sr. Analyst/Programmer here:
<http://bit.ly/cbmijob2>

Full details and application for Lead Analyst/Programmer here:
<http://bit.ly/cbmijob3>

See some of our active code repos on GitHub for an idea of the kind of stuff
we do: <https://github.com/cbmi>

------
buss
San Francisco.

Counsyl, a medical genetics company.

Come help us end preventable genetic disease.

Python & Django experience a plus, but we need all kinds of engineers and
scientists. We are growing fast and need devops to help us scale. We need
bioinformaticians and production lab scientists. We need roboticists to help
with scaling out a fully automated genetics lab.

Come make a difference and positively impact the future of humanity.

Interns and remote workers welcome.

<https://www.counsyl.com/jobs>

------
prabhasp
New York: senior software dev, javascript nija, more.

What we do: build cutting edge web software to solve problems in the
developing world. Think its bad to be in New York and not have electricity for
a week? We work on electrification software to help national governments pull
in electricity to those who've never had it. Thats an example of where it
starts.

More at <http://github.com/modilabs/jobs> (yeah, old school, we know).

------
danialtz
Oncolead | Munich, Germany | (php/python) web developer

Oncolead is a small privately held company that aims to scale and accelerate
the tedious and long process of anticancer drug development.

We are constantly bringing talented people on board from various backgrounds,
and currently looking for a full-time skilled web developer.

More info: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/0dvjy57p818wa94/web-developer-
onco...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/0dvjy57p818wa94/web-developer-oncolead-
ad.pdf)

------
lylo
__* FreeAgent - Edinburgh, UK __*

We're looking for RUBY developers!

FreeAgent is a company born out of the frustration that accounting is just too
damn hard for freelancers and small businesses. We make products to empower
people with the knowledge and means to make that easier, and let them do
things their way.

But whatever we make is only as good as the people making it.

Come and talk to us.

<http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/ruby-engineer>

------
senderista
Seattle: DevOps Lead

Meteor Solutions is a growing, cash-flow-positive web analytics startup based
in downtown Seattle. We’re looking for a qualified ops-focused dev with
special proficiency in scripting, text processing, and modern configuration-
based deployment. Stack includes Python, Chef, Redis, and various AWS
services.

Complete job description here: <http://www.meteorsolutions.com/about/jobs/>

------
decklin
Sonian (Newton, MA) - Full time, local or remote

We're a funded (recently closed Series C) email archiving startup with many
customers. We are looking for an additional engineer for our operations (or
"devops" if you prefer) team, to take us from merely using configuration
management and automated deploys to delivering our internal services as
dependable, multi-IaaS-portable tools that empower the rest of the company to
solve customer issues.

We have offices outside of Boston (Newton), but our dev and ops teams are
mostly remote, and we meet over VOIP and pair-program in tmux.

Some highlights of what we do:

    
    
      +   We manage hundreds of compute instances across multiple clouds, including over a petabyte of data.
      +   We write the code to help facilitate deploying our application to new public clouds.
      +   We automate everything we possibly can
      +   We build up awesome applications, and then opensource them (Perhaps you've heard of our monitoring framework Sensu - https://github.com/sensu )
      +   We meet up 2-3 times a year in Boston with the rest of the company.
    

What are we looking for in a new member of our team?

    
    
      +   Excitement, energy and a willingness to learn something new.
      +   The ability to take a task from idea to code to testing to deploy (all within a short amount of time).
      +   Bring new ideas around project or processes to the team - if we like it - we'll do it.
      +   You can work from home, from our Newton, MA headquarters, or your local coffee shop.  Anywhere with Internet access.
      +   You'll be part of an on-call rotation with the rest of our team.
      +   Flexible person who can work by themselves or pair with their team to teach or learn.
    

What are some things you should know or have worked with before? (Some, many
or all)

    
    
      +   Ruby 
      +   Chef (comfortable writing cookbooks, LWRP's, etc), Fog
      +   Rails, Sinatra
      +   Git or other DVCS
      +   Strong System administration with Ubuntu (includes security, logging, monitoring, web/SQL admin, etc, etc)
      +   Contributing to open source
    

Interested? - Contact pete.cheslock@sonian.com or
<https://twitter.com/petecheslock>, and let him know you saw this post. Please
include a short summary of why you think you would be a good fit,
resume/blog/etc, and a link to a Github account or other code samples.

------
paulaminc
Boston, Full-time, Onsite: product manager and software engineers About us:
<http://www.ripariandata.com/> See what the team is working on in our blog:
<http://ripariandata.com/blog/> No sales pitch, just the facts. Interested to
join a talented team that is very passionate about their work, we should talk.

------
jzoidberg
San Diego and Sunnyvale CA

Front end positions: html5 and Play Framework

Back end positions: Scala with Hadoop (we don't require Scala experience just
enthusiasm)

GridX - we are a well funded startup developing a unique new system to operate
the next generation smart electricity grid. Our software wrangle smart grid
data at scale to solve real problems that make a difference to everyone's
lives.

Join us at the ground floor in this exciting and challenging field.

Please contact johan at gridx dot com

------
oanda
Toronto | Full Time | iOS, Android, HTML5, C++ developers

OANDA is looking for developers to help us build our real-time forex trading
platform, fxTrade. Our stack measures latency in microseconds and transacts
billions of dollars a day. If that sounds exciting to you and you are
passionate about iOS, Android, C++ or HTML5 then we want to talk to you.

Email: hr@oanda.com

<http://fxtrade.oanda.com>

------
sgrock
New Relic, Portland, OR/San Francisco, CA/Seattle, WA

New Relic is looking for several developers to work on our world-class
application monitoring product. If you have experience in Ruby, C, PHP, .NET,
Java, Android, or Objective-C, you should check us out.

We’re a very fast growing pre-IPO start-up and we care about our culture.

We value:

* Work/Life Balance

* Respect

* Engineer Code Ownership

* Experimentation

Check out <http://newrelic.com/about/jobs> for more details.

~~~
wise_young_man
"To be considered seriously, you will also have: \- A relevant B.Sc./B.A.
degree."

No thanks. Should say that upfront. Plus you mention PHP, but none of your job
postings do.

------
asider
SF/Montreal/remote: Sr iOS Engineer, Lead Eng, UI Eng

Bunch is the home for interest-based communities on mobile.

In a world of frictionless sharing, our interest feeds are noisy. Bunch is
changing that. It’s the place to share and discuss your #1 passion with like-
minded people.

We're in private beta, have 1.3 million pre-signup, founded by ex-BandPage and
Match.com execs, and have VC funding.

Check out our intro video: www.joinbunch.com

Email andrew@joinbunch.com to chat

------
abrown9191
BrightScope is looking for exceptional developers to expand our dev team. Are
you someone who is tired of working for big technology companies where you are
buried in layers of bureaucracy, wait months or years between product releases
or don’t have a say in what you build? Do you want to get in on the ground
floor of a rising data and analytics company?

If you can figure out the toughest problems, love learning new things, and
want to play a major role in the success of a growing startup, join us in
building something great.

BrightScope is full of passionate, smart people that want to change the world
for the better.

Responsibilities to include: •Developing new features and improving core
business software assets and applications •Helping develop critical parts of
our analytics platform and client-facing applications, delivered via a SaaS
model over the web •Coordinating with the project team

Requirements: •Solid command of your favorite programming language •SQL
experience (MySQL preferred), with a strong grasp of data modeling in large
applications •Understanding of MVC frameworks •Experience with unit and
functional testing, and preferably test-driven-development •A self-starter
attitude and an ability to break large problems down quickly •Extreme
attention to detail •Excellent written and verbal communication skills

Experience working with any of the following is desired: •Amazon's Web
Services: EC2, S3, Route53, RDS, etc. •Knowledge of *nix is a huge plus (we
use Ubuntu on our servers) •Distributed applications •Designing for scale:
algorithmic and efficiency concerns, etc. •MVC frameworks (we use Django) •Web
services (SOAP, REST) •Agile development processes •JIRA or other bug tracking
systems •Knowledge of source control •Experience working with automated
testing tools in Python or another language (Python unittest, nosetest, etc)

You will: •Improve the efficiency and stability of the systems and
applications that power our solutions •Start with ideas, design products and
features, help architect a technical solution, then build, test and launch it
•Be an integral member of the development team and shape our future

We will: •Make sure you have what you need to be happy and productive
•Compensate you with a mixture of cash and equity •Make great teammates united
around the company mission

Qualified candidates should email their resumes and cover letters to
jobs@brightscope.com with “SE YCOM” in the subject line.

------
ubi
San Francisco: Fullstack and Ruby Engineers + CTO for OkCupid Labs

 __Us: Building new products that connect people in love, life, work, and
beyond Small product teams where your ideas become brand new companies Work
fast, have fun, ship often Brainstorming Prototyping

 __You: Startup experience and enthusiasm for new product ideas Open source
software projects Ruby fluent

www.okcupid.com/careers

------
ryandetzel
Cambridge MA -- CustomMade.com \- Python/Django developers \-
Frontend(html,css,js) developers.

Culture video: <http://vimeo.com/43831514#> More information:
<http://www.custommade.com/careers/>

Hit me up if you're interested and want more info.

------
Peroni
globaldev - London, UK: Ruby Engineers & Ruby on Rails Developers - Permanent
& Contract

<http://globaldev.co.uk/jobs>

With a portfolio of over 7,500 sites, we’re the largest social network you’ve
probably never heard of. One of the world’s leading social discovery and
dating companies, we’re the Facebook for people who haven’t met yet – enabling
people to find new friends and partners online for fun and adventure in real
life.

We’re looking for 2-3 expert Ruby engineers & RoR Developers to help us build
a series of major enhancements to our dating platform and infrastructure over
the next 12 months.

It's a fantastic place to work where you'll be surrounded by incredibly
talented developers working on big data problems and we are working hard to
ensure we provide the best environment for Ruby/RoR Devs in London.

Contact me directly in confidence: sbuckley@globalpersonals.co.uk

------
Skeletor
drchrono: iPad Electronic Health Records YC Winter 2011 Alum

Fulltime in Mountain View, CA

Join the fastest growing company in healthcare technology!

<https://drchrono.com/jobs>

a) We are hiring backend Python/Django developers: Join the best software
development team in healthcare!

Visit: [http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/drchrono/engineer-
backend/aC0_8...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/drchrono/engineer-
backend/aC0_8gDwSr4AwceJe4bk1X)

b) Experienced Sales Candidates: Help us get every Doctor in the U.S. using
drchrono!

Visit:
[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/drchrono/sales/citWIuSeKr4j-QeJ...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/drchrono/sales/citWIuSeKr4j-QeJe4bk1X)

c) Account Managers: Help Doctors and their staff master the drchrono
platform!

[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/drchrono/customer-support-
cadet...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/drchrono/customer-support-
cadet/dnakzASgCr4l5xeJe4bk1X)

------
wangthony
Tobi (San Francisco area, full-time)

What you should know about us:

o Engineers make key decisions (no PMs or “business people”)

o Startup culture without the BS

o Proven, tangible business model (we sell clothes)

o Huge market in a fun space (fashion)

o Profitable and growing

o Self-funded - no VCs, no board politics

o Profit sharing bonus plan paid out 2x/year

==> LEARN MORE: engjobs@tobi.com or <http://eng.tobi.com>

~~~
codegeek
One of your requirements is "Not an a-hole". seriously ? what does that even
mean ?

------
dancablam
Dallas: Linux System Administrator
<http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/sad/3375095604.html>

Dallas: PHP Developer <http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/eng/3375926632.html>

------
johntdyer
Voxeo Labs is looking for full-time DevOps team members.

We're looking for someone to work remote in, or around, the Atlanta or San
Jose area. We're flexible for the right person, but a local is highly
desirable.

Additional details can be found here - <https://gist.github.com/3993941>

------
n9com
FIPLAB - Full time remote iOS/Mac developer

<http://www.fiplab.com/aboutus/careers/>

Work with us on building apps used by millions. 400k+ daily active users / 10
million+ app downloads to date. Growing revenues by 300% year on year.
Partnered with the biggest names in tech.

------
sethbannon
Amicus. NYC. Full-time.

Amicus helps non-profits and universities turn their supporters into
fundraisers and advocates. We're Y Combinator alums and well-funded.

Our stack is RoR, Backbone, Mongo. We're hiring across the board -- front end,
back end, devops.

Feel great about what you do.

<http://jobs.amicushq.com/>

------
rvivek
We're hiring Problem curators and hackers at HackerRank. We are creating an
engaged community of problem solvers. Imagine the intelligence and value that
a room would hold if it contained hackers/problem solver from around the
world? We're building it online Join us (hackerrank.com/careers)

------
emcienjobs
Atlanta: Software Engineer | Emcien.com

RoR, Backbone, Linear Algebra, Sparse Matrixes, Pattern Detection

Work with smart people on unique and difficult problems.

[https://jobs.github.com/positions/502652e6-a9a5-11e1-95e7-05...](https://jobs.github.com/positions/502652e6-a9a5-11e1-95e7-0599ab24122b)

------
pteichman
litl, LLC. Boston, MA. Full-time, remote ok.

litl's Woven is looking for a talented, practical Python developer for its
image research team. We're a creative engineering team evaluating whimsical
ways to visualize and organize photographs.

Skills & Requirements

Solid proficiency in Python. Experience in one or more of: machine learning,
photographic image processing, or the Python scientific computing stack.
You're eager to learn the others as you go.

The team's responsibilities include:

* development and analysis of machine learning and information retrieval methods

* novel clustering methods for photo contents

* supporting our server team with quick-to-production, highly maintainable code

Experience working in a small team of developers with strict code review
policies is appreciated. Code samples are most welcome. jobs@litl.com

------
masylum
Teambox:

We are hiring!

\- Senior Fullstack developer with strong js and ruby skills (Backbone, RoR,
nodejs)

\- Junior support engineer with experience in js or ruby and some testing
tools.

Join our amazing team in Barcelona and help us build an amazing product! :)

<http://teambox.com/jobs/>

------
frabcus
Liverpool, UK: ScraperWiki, a platform for getting, cleaning and analysing
data.

We're hiring a data scientist, a technical manager and a business data product
director.

The adverts aren't on our website yet, am taking advantage of first of the
month to post it here anyway :)

Email francis@scraperwiki.com

------
kittkat
Boston, MA: Full Stack Developers, Python Developers, Interns

Jana's hiring web developers at all levels to expand our engineering team.
We’re actively hiring people to help us push the envelope on how the modern
web can interact with mobile phones.

For more info and to apply check out our website: www.jana.com

We are: Jana is a small Boston-based startup focused on people in the
developing world. We came out of the MIT Media lab. We help large
multinational organizations like P&G, Unilever, and the United Nations to
connect with consumers in emerging markets like India, Indonesia, Brazil and
Nigeria. Jana meets these consumers where they're at, which is often the
mobile web on their low-end phone. We work at a global scale: through
partnerships with more than 235 mobile operators in more than 100 countries
Jana can send airtime rewards to more than 3.48 billion people.

We want: We’re hiring software engineers to work on both our back-end and
front-end challenges. We are python end-to-end, hosting our servers in
Amazon’s cloud. Our challenges tend to be systems-level ones, as we engineer
the ability to reliably connect with individuals on the other side of the
world.

We are looking for people who are passionate about what we are trying to
accomplish: making a direct connection to developing world consumers using
mobile technology.

We offer: Although we're a small startup (15 people), founded in 2009, we
offer benefits like 401k, medical, and dental.

We provide a fun, relaxing, productive work environment. Our office on
Boylston Street in Boston’s Bay also now has a lounge featuring a flat screen
tv and wii for people to unwind. For fun we play ping pong or Settlers of
Catan. We have a “magic” kitchen whiteboard where suggestions tend to
materialize the next day, be it snacks, beer for the beer fridge, wii game
suggestions, kickball league sign up, etc. (although I’m still having trouble
getting 2 unicorns and world peace).

Apply Directly: _Full Stack Web Developer<http://jobsco.re/Rwi6X6> _Head
Engineering <http://jobsco.re/YeB0UX> _Python
Developer<http://jobsco.re/OVBhqL> _Consumer Web App Developer
<http://jobsco.re/Tqo4oy> _Part Time Coder<http://jobsco.re/YeBrP1> _Web
Developer Intern <http://jobsco.re/Tqohbj>

------
bazookaBen
We're a small team of Javascript/HTML5 developers, building the future of
games.

Prerequisite: must be willing to learn different technologies to solve
problems. Game background not required, we'll teach you everything.

If you're in Hong Kong, drop us a line!

e-mail ben at marketJS dot com

------
steverb
Cellular Sales: Knoxville, TN: Full Time, Local

Position: Software Developer

We're a passionate group of developers supporting a passionate group of people
who happen to sell phones. Looking for a junior to mid-level developer to jump
in and help out.

email: steve.barbour@cellularsales.com

------
ryankals
Hey guys - I'm sorry for the plug, but I recently built a website called
Qiirk.com which is a tech job board.

If you'd like, you can post your job for free using the promo HACKERNEWS. Let
me know if you have any problems!

------
BeardedCoder
Rackspace

Fulltime in Austin, TX.

We are using Scala and Ruby to automate our growing open cloud infrastructure.
Seeking individuals with the passion and talent to create great software. Send
resume/info to resume at scalahq.com.

------
gbog
Beijing: Douban.com, the most innovative Chinese start-up, is hiring. Spoken
and written Mandarin is required.

<http://www.douban.com/jobs>

------
traviskuhl
Team Coco (teamcoco.com)

Location: Burbank, CA

Position: Web Developer, Full Time

Details: <http://teamcoco.com/content/web-developer>

------
id10t_user
Univ. Nebraska - <https://careers.nebraska.edu>

\- IDM Specialist

\- Web App Developer (C#, .NET, VB)

\- PeopleSoft SysAdmin

\- PeopleSoft Programmer

------
mikek
Mountain View, CA - Kiwi Crate

<http://www.kiwicrate.com/jobs>

------
modernise
I've gotten a good response from email to various companies found on
Crunchbase.

~~~
modernise
Someone here on HN told me to do that.

------
jergason
Provo, UT. REMOTE

i.TV is making Nintendo TVii, the TV experience that launches with the WiiU on
November 18th, and we want your help to make it awesome.

We are looking for several engineers and one devops engineer to help us
revolutionize television. We create applications for tablets, phones, and
laptops that work seamlessly with your home system to suggest content to
watch, control your TV, and deliver engaging complimentary experiences and
extra content during the show.

We currently have the top TV app in the app store. We power Huffington Post TV
and social TV experiences for EW.com.

But NintendoTVii is 10x as cool as that. It is all about what you do while
you're watching TV. It will be preinstalled on the WiiU this fall, and we will
be in tens of millions of homes before the end of 2013.

Our team and culture are what set us apart 1\. Currently 7 really smart
engineers. 2\. Lots of autonomy, minimal red tape. 3\. We work in small teams
of 2-4 engineers, a designer and a product person who are given a high-level
assignment. They are small enough to avoid process/organizational overload and
meetings. 4\. Meetings, seriously, the only ones we have are Friday lunch and
casual ones over the foosball table. 5\. Focus on learning! Tell us about the
cool stuff you use or invent and we'll use it. Go to conferences on the
company dime. 6\. 20% time - every Wednesday we have "Developer day" where you
pick what you think is important and do it. 7\. Personal responsibility - you
take vacation whenever you want, choose your own hours, choose your own
equipment.

We have great benefits 1\. Sweet equipment. We just bought everyone retina
macbook pros. 2\. Fully stocked fridge and kitchen with drinks, snacks and
lunches. 3\. 100% health and dental 4\. Above-market salary that we reset as
often as necessary 5\. Fun downtown Provo location and building

Equity opportunity 20% of the post-investor equity goes to the employee stock
plan. Our hardware partner recently advanced us several million against
advertising revenue this fall, and we are on track to blow past that before
the end of the year. We were last valued at 20 million, and expect to be
valued at 50 million during 2013.

Technology We use node.js for most of our backend services. We use MongoDB as
our database. We create rich clients with JS/HTML, iOS and Android. We expect
you to be proficient in at least one of these technologies, and to be able to
learn more. We're looking for great devs over a specific skillset.

For the DevOps position, we're looking for someone who can focus on scaling,
removing deploy friction, uptime and security, but we want someone who is
constantly inventing and automating to solve the problem, rather than
resorting to manual labor.

Some cool problems we are working on: 1\. There are 800,000 unique channel
lineups with up to 1000 channels each, with millions of unique events. How can
you massage the programming information to make TV guide APIs fast? 2\. We
create software that watches TV to extract thumbnails every second, and
analyze the caption and audio data. How can we make this faster and more
scalable? 3\. How can we create really compelling web applications on custom
hardware? 4\. How do you implement really custom, unique but simple designs
and keep it maintainable? 5\. How do we get a mobile device to control a TV?
6\. How can we show users the content they will care about most? 7\. How can
we use data about sports or TV programs to create engaging visualizations? 8\.
How can we help users interact with each other while watching tv?

Email jamison@i.tv for more info. Visit <http://i.tv> to see the promo stuff.

------
ckluis
Tampa (Dunedin actually)

\- ASP.NET, C# - devs

\- MS SQL - dbas

\- enterprise b2b software - profitable

\- chris.kluis@mintek.com

------
scottdthomas
Game Closure is looking for great engineers to help us build the world's best
mobile game engine. We are 25-strong and growing (carefully). If you want to
join a great team, develop cutting-edge technology and have an impact, then we
want to talk to you.

ABOUT GAME CLOSURE

Game Closure is democratizing mobile game development using HTML5, allowing
developers to build a game once and launch seamlessly on a variety of mobile
platforms (iOS, Android, etc.).

We write cross-compilers, custom browsers, ARM7 assembly, GPU shaders, Node.js
& Python back-ends, JavaScript game APIs, and whatever else it takes. As an
engineer at Game Closure, you will work with these technologies to build core
features of our product. You will work with the best engineers in the world --
we have top talent in every part of our stack, from server architecture to
browser optimization to Android internals -- on the hardest problems in mobile
and social gaming.

A few other tidbits: \- Backed by top-tier investors, including Highland,
Benchmark and Greylock. \- Located in Mountain View, right off Caltrain and in
the heart of the Castro Street restaurant corridor. \- We offer truly
meaningful equity -- we want you to feel like a partner in our business and
share in its success -- and competitive pay and full benefits

Some press clippings: \- Techcrunch: <http://tcrn.ch/XTR9ir> \- VentureBeat:
<http://bit.ly/TszL2o>

WHAT WE'RE LOOKING FOR // WHAT YOU'LL DO

We are looking for stellar software engineers to architect and build features
for our core SDK (and more). Whether you're a generalist or specialist -- we
welcome both -- as long as you enjoy the challenges the come with building a
next-gen gaming platform, this role will be perfect for you. We're at the size
where we can still fit the role around the individual and their interests
(rather than the other way around).

WHAT WE OFFER

In addition to a great work environment and solid compensation and benefits,
Game Closure offers:

\- Ownership: We're a small team, and we empower our people to pursue novel
approaches. \- Challenge(s): What we're doing isn't easy. We're working every
day to solve the hardest problems in mobile game development. \- Skills:
There's zero stagnation here. We use the latest tools and technologies every
day. You can touch all parts of the stack and see your influence on real,
shipping products \- Creative input: Ideas are valued from all corners of Game
Closure, and we work fast -- that idea can go from concept to live in short
order. \- Community. Closures hang together. We take care of our people and
believe it makes us stronger as a company. We enjoy working together and
relaxing together.

TO APPLY

We'd love to hear from you. To apply for this position, follow the link:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=o0mSWfwU&s=HackerNews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=o0mSWfwU&s=HackerNews).
__There is no 'black hole' here. We reply to everyone. __Thanks!

------
sbisker
San Francisco, CA - Designers Wanted at Locu (<http://locu.com>)

Locu is developing technologies to change local search ($35bn advertising
market by 2014) by creating the world's largest semantically-annotated
repository of real-time small-business data. We have recently launched Locu
<[http://locu.com>](http://locu.com>), our first product, which helps
restaurants better manage their online presence.

We're creating powerful design tools that let local merchants better connect
with their consumers. We're looking for world-class visual designers and user
experience designers who are excited to redefine what a menu looks and feels
like across web and print, and create tools that put modern web technology in
the hands of merchants.

Guidelines (requirements is such a strong word):

    
    
      Exceptional visual and/or interaction design talent - please include
      a link to portfolio.
      (Intern candidates may link to individual samples of their work
      instead of a portfolio.)
      
      Experience with Adobe Creative Suite, or the ability to learn
      quickly (Omnigraffle or Fireworks a plus)
      
      Expertise in HTML / CSS and Javascript/jQuery, or the ability to learn quickly
      
      Excellent written and verbal skills - not afraid to debate and
      discuss design decisions
      
      Experience with any of the following a plus: wire-framing,
      prototyping, analytics, user research, asset creation, product
      management, branding.
    

Special note for Generalist Designers and Desingineers

    
    
      We know you like to strike your own unique balance. So don't sweat the reqs and just 
      show us what you've got.
      We want you to be able to do what you love, the way you're best able to do it. :)
      
    

Interested? Drop us a line at jobs@locu.com. Please specify "Designer - HN",
in the subject of your letter. Learn more about us at
<http://locu.com/about/jobs/>

PS: Like most startups, we're always on the lookout for exceptional talent of
all sorts. So if you feel you're a particularly strong fit for what we do or
how we do it, check out our other descriptions at <http://locu.com/jobs/>.

\-------------------------------------

 __ _Founded a year ago by MIT graduates and researchers, Locu
(<http://www.locu.com/>) has the backing and support of some of the best
investors in the country. We are looking for more exceptional talent to join
our team and help us achieve our vision. We are committed to building a
cutting-edge technology giant with a fun and challenging work environment. We
have a culture optimized for learning and continuous improvement. We are 19
people with very diverse backgrounds, and growing._ __

------
RichardPrice
San Francisco, CA. Full time. Remote is fine too.

Academia.edu is a social platform for academics to share research papers. The
company's mission is to accelerate the world's research.

Many people think that science is too closed, and too slow. We are trying to
change that. There are 4 things we are trying to achieve with Academia.edu -
ways in which we are trying to re-shape and accelerate science:

\- Instant distribution. Right now there is a 12 month time-lag between
submitting a paper to a journal, and the paper being published. We need to
remove that time-lag and introduce instant distribution of scientific ideas.

\- Multi-media. Right now, scientists only share papers in PDF form. We need
to bring about a science where scientists are incentivized to share data-sets,
code, videos, blog posts, and comments on all these media. Right now 50% or
more of the world’s scientific output does not get shared, because the system
of credibility metrics only rewards one kind of format, the paper. We need to
change this.

\- Open access. We need to bring about a world where a villager in India has
the same access to the world’s scientific output as a professor in Harvard.
When you open up access to the world’s scientific literature to 2 billion
people, magical things may happen.

\- Better peer review. Right now the peer review process takes 12 months to
complete, and only surfaces the opinions of two academics - academics who may
be biased, uninformed about the subject area, or just in a bad mood when
writing the review. 2 people is too small a sample size. We need a faster and
more robust peer review system, one that surfaces the opinions of the entire
scientific community, across a variety of dimensions, and in real-time.

It's an exciting time for science. Science is transitioning from a 17th
century way of sharing ideas (sending papers around the world with 12 month
time-lags in every iteration) to a much faster system of sharing ideas on the
web. Science is a foundational part of global growth: almost every innovation
in medicine and technology has its roots in a science paper.

We need talented and passionate engineers to help us accelerate science. We
have made a good start: 1.8 million academics have joined Academia.edu, and
4,000 join each day.

We're a 12 person, engineering-driven, team based in downtown San Francisco.
Technologies we use include Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis, Varnish, Solr,
Memcached, Mongodb, Beanstalkd. We have raised $6.7 million from Spark
Capital, True Ventures, Mark Shuttleworth (founder of Ubuntu), and others.

Familiarity with our technologies is a plus, but it's not essential. It's far
more important that you are a quick learner who can pick up new technologies
quickly. We are looking to hire a range of positions:

* full stack engineers

* growth engineer (optimizing our growth and retention channels)

* iOS engineer

There is more information about the company on our hiring page, at
<http://academia.edu/hiring>. There is more on TechCrunch about our mission
here <http://tcrn.ch/T42VWC> (The Future of Peer Review) and here
<http://tcrn.ch/R6Pgrr> (The Future of Science)

We want to hire world class engineers. We want you to join us in building the
future of science whether you are based in San Francisco, New York, Delhi, or
Beijing. Remote work is fine. We will handle re-location, including visas, if
you would like to re-locate, but re-location is not necessary.

If you are interested to learn more, please email Ryan Jordan at ryanj [at]
academia.edu

------
eugmandel
Burlingame Marketing Automation Startup Qualaroo is Hiring a Full Stack Web
Developer

About Us

Qualaroo (formerly KISSinsights) is an embeddable survey and messaging tool
for websites and apps that lets marketers and product managers get targeted
feedback from their users, and personalize prompts and forms based on the
specific user's feedback.

Our office is in the building of Burlingame Caltrain station ("The Station").
We have a collaboration room and a quiet room. It’s simple. We respect you too
much to describe the chairs or the equipment.

Our CEO/founder is a marketer (see his blog: startup-marketing.com). He is the
kind of marketer engineers like. If you are interested in marketing, you will
learn a lot here. Writing code that is used by no one sucks. Things need to be
marketed. Things need to be sold.

Yes, of course the salary is competitive. Yes, of course you will get equity
(we are a startup, after all). Yes, we have health and dental plans.

Our current infrastructure includes Ruby, Rails and MySQL. Our Javascript is
both homegrown and based on jQuery and Backbone.js frameworks.

Our data set is growing. New technologies will be needed to support it. You
will find and research them with us. It's a fun time.

About You

You are a startup-minded developer. You prefer a startup (somewhat chaotic)
environment where you are given freedom and responsibility, as opposed to one
where requirements are always clear, priorities don't change and processes are
set.

You are a generalist. In a small team it does not make sense to focus on one
small area to the exclusion of everything else.

You probably have a CS degree. If you don't, you have a pretty interesting
story to tell.

You are pretty senior. You can work without supervision. Number of years of
experience does not matter.

You do full stack web development. If you lean more towards back-end or front-
end, it's fine, but you are still willing to tackle issues in all areas when
needed.

You probably don't call yourself a "Ruby Developer". You are simply a
developer. Ruby is just a tool. If you need to learn a new one - pick up a
book. We'll pay for it.

You feel comfortable with databases. You know how to write code that does not
kill them. In general, you always think about performance and how things will
work under stress.

If you find yourself doing a task more than a couple of times, you want to
automate it.

You enjoy teaching yourself whatever you need to get the job done. You are
curious about new tools and technologies, but getting things done is always
your first priority.

You like talking to customers and help them with their problems. Support is
not a chore - it's how we learn.

You shepherd your features all the way into production. Until they have
automated tests, are deployed, are monitored and integrated with analytics to
see how they are affecting the business, they are not "done done".

You like Facebook’s "Done is better than perfect" and "Move fast and break
things" posters, but don't take them to the absurd. When you see a piece of
code, you can tell the difference between "done" and "perfect".

You can (and like to) describe your solution, make your point and defend it.

You voice your opinion when you disagree with something and don't care for
passive aggressive behavior. We do argue here. Sometimes it might look not
pretty from the outside, but it's because we really like and respect each
other.

SOUNDS INTERESTING? Please apply here: <https://qualaroo.com/join-us/full-
stack-web-developer>

~~~
devb0x
Sounds AWESOME!

------
jordo37
San Francisco | Fullstack Engineer, Backend Engineer and Frontend Developer |
Perfect Audience

What We Do: We've built the world's first and easiest Facebook ad retargeting
solution, and we have much more ambitious plans. We believe advertising is a
critical part of the internet economy, and want to help small business and
publishers succeed with solutions that just work.

Who We Are: We're a team of five, split between some of us doing the selling
and the rest of us doing the building. We want to bring in more designers and
developers to help us keep building new features as fast as we can. Ideally
these folks will be ready to dive into anything, pitching in when fires come
up. But, they will also own some piece of the product where we need expertise.

Traction: We are increasing our revenue by 25% every week and it's going to do
nothing but accelerate with some big clients we have lined up in the coming
months.

What we look for in teammates: Smart, really smart Eager to join a growing
startup Has a “maker” attitude Good at communicating (ready to discuss
features, bugs, architecture, etc.) Language never trumps experience - but if
you know Rails, Mongo and Javascript things will go faster Appreciation for
puns and movie quotes Experience in advertising is a HUGE plus

Backend Engineer

About the Position: We're looking for someone to be the primary backend person
at Perfect Audience. This person will guide us as we think about restructuring
our data storage and help us prepare for more data influx and more demanding
data analysis and visualization.

What we are looking for: Solid understanding of database paradigms and
architecture Ability to look at a series of customer or team needs and help us
pull together the right technology, queries and optimizations Ability to cover
DBA or Sys Admin needs is awesome

Full Stack Engineer

About the Position: We're a team of full-stack engineers who enjoy database
design, application logic, and standards-based frontends. We are always
looking for more smart generalists to come join us. This is a chance to work
on every facet of a successful web app and grow your engineering skillset.

What we are looking for: Solid software development foundation Ability to
architect, develop, and test key infrastructure Understanding of performance
and design tradeoffs, without compromising quality Experience scaling up
webapps and services for rapid growth is a plus

Front End Designer / Developer

About the position: We regularly get complimented on our design and interface,
but we don't want it to just be better than the enterprise tools - we want it
to be delightful. We want a skilled individual to come in and own the design
and user experience.

What we are looking for: Someone as comfortable editing masks in Photoshop as
tweaking CSS in a text editor Innate understanding of, and instinct for,
design and user experience Experience seeking input from end users Ability to
carry design from ideation and wireframes all the way through solid HTML, CSS
and Javascript Experience with enterprise or B2B tools is a plus

Contact us at jobs@perfectaudience.com

------
dogas
Philadelphia, PA, NY or DC - Sr. Technical Engineer at PipelineDeals

About PipelineDeals

Our team has been developing, delivering, and zealously supporting the
PipelineDeals CRM solution for over six years.

We’re passionate about creating software that people want to use and share. We
love what we do, and we want our customers to love us for helping them close
more deals and rule the world.

We are looking to hire a Sr. Technical Engineer for our flagship product and
future products. We’re interested in people who like to make a difference and
will thrive in our culture, which revolves around our customers.

You will help create an overall user experience where every pixel counts, user
feedback is instantaneous, performance is blazing fast, scaling is automated
and downtime a very rare event.

What we are looking for:

\- Software engineering chops - you value how code is written and enjoy
teaching design patterns and coding techniques to others.

\- Significant experience designing, developing and delivering web
applications/services.

\- Demonstrated success working with cloud-based infrastructure services.

\- Ability to manage technical operations / devops.

\- Experience utilizing agile methodologies.

\- Strong application framework experience as well as extensive experience
with a SQL backend.

\- Fluent in Ruby/Ruby on Rails, and experience with Rails upgrade paths.

\- Fluent in javascript based frameworks such as backbone.js and / or
ember.js.

\- Great communicator at all levels of the organization.

\- Strategic thinker and detail oriented.

Responsibilities

* Design, develop and architect technical solutions to support product enhancements and new products.

* Own the development methodology and delivery of our product.

* Drive error free deployments.

* Perform rapid bug-fixing.

* Obsess about page load times and application snappiness and speed.

* Manage and maintain our infrastructure and technical operations.

* Manage and test regular backup and disaster recovery processes and procedures.

* Coordinate and perform regular security testing.

* Perform capacity planning and manage our infrastructure costs.

* Set technical direction and software architecture with input/planning from engineering team.

* Perform root cause analysis.

Location

* Ideally, you will be based in the Philadelphia or the surrounding areas.

* We will also consider candidates New York, or Washington D.C.

* Remote work situation also possible but not preferred.

Interested? Please contact nick@pipelinedealsco.com.

------
davidmr
Location: Chicago, IL OR New York City OR London

Firm: Jump Trading

Wanted: C++ hackers with a side of Python

Marketing Blurb:

Our firm grew out of the knowledge and experience of its founders to become a
globally-positioned financial technology firm that remains on the cutting edge
of algorithmic trading. We are a privately funded company and do not rely on
outside investors or private equity. With offices in Chicago, London and
Singapore, we trade across all major asset classes in the Americas, Europe and
Asia. Because of our ongoing commitment to technology and human capital we
have become an industry leader, quietly setting the standard for sophisticated
trading strategies.

Our success is driven by three fundamental ideas:

    
    
      * Seek and hire the most brilliant and talented people we can find
      * Reward those people based on merit
      * Remain on the leading edge of technological innovation
    

The Job:

The Data Archive Support Developer will be a part of a team responsible for
building and maintaining the HPC software infrastructure used by by Jump's
quantitative researchers for statistical analysis. Responsibilities for this
position will be split between operational support of Jump's historical market
data archives, automation of support tasks, and development of tools which
will enhance the efficiency and efficacy of the researchers workflows. A
successful candidate will work closely with core developers, quant support
system administrators and quant researchers to ensure the integrity of the
market data, optimize its format for high performance computing, guarantee its
availability in a timely fashion and improve the overall efficiency of the
quant research processes at Jump.

DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:

* Manage applications which capture market data and prepare the data for consumption by research applications

* Verify the integrity of the archived data and resolve data integrity issues.

* Build tools which will enhance the overall supportability of the archive environment and automate common tasks.

* Work closely with Jump's core developers to build and maintain a deep understanding of Jump's feed and capture applications as well as the archive consumption APIs.

* Work closely with Jump's quant researchers to understand how they are using the archives as well as any challenges they are facing.

* Use the above understanding to build tools which enhance the overall usability of the archive environment and lower barriers to entry for new archive users.

* Act as a support contact for Jump's Quant users for issues related to the archive access APIs and archive data itself.

If you have any questions at all, please e-mail me! The job description really
doesn't do a great job describing the awesome problems you'll be solving or
the freedom you'll have to explore solutions.

------
solomonjames
Spotify : Service Reliability Engineer : New York, NY

We want to connect millions of people with their favorite songs and create a
service that people love to use. We believe music should be easily accessible
and that listening to music will make people live richer lives. We want to
create a win-win situation for people who love listening to music and people
who love creating music. e primary mission of the operations team is to make
sure that the music never stops streaming.

Our work environment is exciting, informal, friendly, fun, and very demanding.
As an operations engineer you are part of the operations team working on the
development and maintenance of the Spotify production environment. Working at
Spotify you get an unique chance to work with very large scale systems,
millions of users and an incredibly fast-growing environment. Key areas of
focus are: automation, a structured approach to system development and a sense
for building scalable systems.

The system which feeds all these streams is a diverse and technically
challenging environment. The service we operate is comprised of a large number
of applications running on hundreds of servers in multiple locations around
the world. Our platform is built with a special focus on scalability, using
mostly Free/Libre Open Source Software.

=== Responsibilities:

* Making sure Spotify works.

* Development and design of the systems used to operate Spotify, with a focus on automation and maintainability at large scale.

* Deployment of hardware and software in the production environment.

* Troubleshooting and analysing applications, networks and hardware.

* Collaboration with the development team on operations-related issues, providing support and acting as stakeholder.

=== Requirements:

* The ideal candidate is hardworking, motivated and responsible. A university education is a plus but not required- most important is the desire and motivation to learn, strong sense of ownership and drive.

* Very good understanding of Linux/Unix based server systems.

* Experience with configuration management tools for example: Puppet, Chef, cfengine or FAI.

* Deep knowledge of IP-networking.

* Experience with maintaining and troubleshooting complex and critical IT-systems.

* Very sharp analytical skills.

* Excellent written and spoken English skills.

* Knowledge of at least one scripting language (bash, perl, python, etc)

* Debian GNU/Linux knowledge a plus.

* Experience with revision control systems a plus.

Please feel free to contact Alexandra at acohen@spotify.com if you are
interested.

And we have other positions available, all around the world:

<http://www.spotify.com/jobs/vacancies/>

------
sebslomski
London: JavaScript Developer

#Job Description

Working closely with all members of the product, UX/UI and Dev teams, you will
be responsible for implementing the front-end of our product experience as
well as conceptualizing and planning new features.

You will be working in a collaborative environment, which is diverse and open-
minded. The successful candidate will demonstrate best practice front-end
development, including usability, SEO, calls to action and delighting the user
while maintaining security, cross-platform/browser compliance, accessibility,
scalability and performance standards.

# Skills & Requirements

## Responsibilities

\- Build UI features in Javascript untilizing RESTful JSON APIs

\- Be aware of new and emerging front-end technologies

\- Maintaining and extending existing mobile web apps

# Skills

\- Extensive experience with Javascript and Javascript libraries, particularly
Backbone.Marionette and jQuery

\- Fluency with HTML5 and CSS3

\- Expertise with Javascript MV* frameworks such as Spine, Backbone.js,
Sproutcore, Cappuchino

\- Has an opinion on Crockford's JS style and semicolons

\- Experience with version control systems, prefrable git

\- Proven real world experience with mobile web development

\- Knows what "use strict" does

\- Has an opinion on innerHTML vs. document fragments

\- Understands inheritance in Javascript, appreciation and understanding of
object oriented programming concepts

\- Obsessive about quality, including code quality

\- Experience with testing, particularly unit tests

\- Knowledge of XMPP is a bonus point

# About Luluvise

Luluvise is an innovative and fast growing social and communications platform
dedicated to women. Our vision is to become the social destination for women
around the world.

Launched in December 2011, Luluvise is strongly supported by some of the most
respected investors and tech advisers in Europe & the US. We have received
considerable global press from Wired, Tech Crunch, The Sunday Times, Wall
Street Journal, Financial Times, Venture Beat, Glamour and Cosmopolitan, to
name a few.

We have an enthusiastic, open-minded and international team. We are looking
for extraordinary individuals who are passionate about their work and who can
join us in building this exciting new company. We want to push boundaries and
build something that will be used by millions of women. We are just at the
beginning of this journey!

The role will be based in London’s buzzing tech scene, a truly fantastic place
to work and live. This is a great opportunity for international applicants to
relocate to London and join this thriving community.

Please apply by sending your CV and cover letter to Ekta at ekta@luluvise.com

------
cmalpeli
Tons of rails jobs here: <http://rorjobs.com>

\- Braintree \- Adaptive Labs \- New Relic \- DZAP/Lease Labs

etc

~~~
dguaraglia
Just in case you are wondering why your post got downvoted, it's simple: these
"Who's hiring" posts are supposed to be a space for companies ran by HN people
to post, not just a list of links to places where people might find job
postings.

Appreciate the effort though :)

